# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  رحلة مع كتاب...

## شعاع من نور

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ياترى لسه في حد بيقرا؟؟؟...

السؤال ده خطر على بالي النهاردة...بعد ما اكتشفت إني كان لي مده من ساعة آخر كتاب قريته....

القراءة دايماً كانت بالنسبه لي عالم تاني...باسافر فيه جوا خيال و فكر مؤلف و أنا في مكاني...لدرجة إني كنت في فترة من الفترات ما أنامش غير لما أكون مخلصة كتاب أو روايه...إيه اللي حصل فجأة؟؟؟....

السؤال ده...هو اللي كان بداية الفكرة اللي جيت بيها...

الموضوع بإختصار....إنه نقول آخر كتاب أو روايه أو مقالة قريناها و لمين...و نعطي فكرة عن محتوى الكتاب أو الرواية أو المقالة....و الفكرة اللي بتدور حولها بطريقة و أسلوب سهل و مبسط...و نقول رأينا الشخصي في اللي مكتوب...هل بنتفق معاه كله؟؟؟هل لينا تحفظات عليه؟؟؟...

يارب الفكرة دي تتيحلنا أكبر قدر ممكن من المعرفة...لإختلاف الثقافات و الأذواق بين الجميع...و ممكن قوي نشوف كتب و كتاب مسمعناش عنهم قبل كده...

و يارب تكون كل الرحلات مع الكتب رحلات ممتعه....لأننا هنشوف الكتاب و نقراه بعيون العضو....



أنا هبتدي...بآخر كتاب قريته...الكتاب هو تهذيب و تسهيل العقيدة الإسلامية...للأستاذ الدكتور...عبدالله بن عبد العزيز الجبرين...

الكتاب زي ما هو واضح من إسمه...بيتكلم عن التوحيد و عقيدة المسلم...و بيشرح معنى العبادة....أنواع التوحيد....نواقض التوحيد...منقصاته...و غيرها من المواضيع المختصة بالعقيدة.....
بإستفاضه مع التبسيط الجميل الخالي من ألفاظ معقدة أو صعبة...


الكتاب ثري جداً....و فيه الدكتور الجبرين و ضح فعلاً وسطية عقيدة أهل السنة و الجماعة بين مختلف الفرق المبتدعه...بما لا يقبل الشك...
و وضح كيف تكون العبادة الصحيحة لرب العالمين بجناحيها الرجاء و الخوف و قبلهم المحبة ليه سبحانه و تعالى و إزاي نوازن بينهم و نحاول قد ما نقدر إنه مفيش جناح يطغى على التاني...
و تحدث بإستفاضه عن المسلم الحق و إزاي يحقق الإيمان في أعلى معانيه بعيداً عن البدع و الشبهات اللي شابت_للأسف_العقيدة مع إنتشار الفتن و الفرق الضاله....لأنه العقيدة زي ما كلنا عارفين هي الأساس اللي بنبني عليه يبقى لازم يكون الأساس صحيح عشان البناء يكون صحيح و إلا كله هينهار...

بإختصار و مجملاً...الكتاب رائع رائع رائع....و سلس بشكل يسمح لأي شخص مهما كان تفكيره إنه يقراه و يستفيد منه....

دي كانت البداية...مع آخر كتاب قريته...
يا ترى آخر كتب قريتوها إيه؟؟؟؟.....

في إنتظار المشاركة....

تحياتي...
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة شعاع من نور
تحياتي و تقديري لهذا الموضوع الرائع
كانت تراودني فكرة من زمن عن الكتب و لكن ليس مثل موضوعك هذا كنت اريد ان اطرح كتابا او يطرح من يريد كتابا ثم نقيم حوله دائرة للنقاش و يقوم كل من المشتركين بايجاز ماذا افاده الكتاب و غير ذلك
عموما لنبدا بفكرتك الرائعة و ان لاقت هوي في نفس الاخوة الاعضاء من الممكن من حين لاخر طرح كتاب لنناقشه جميعا بالطبع هاشترك معاكي بكتاب بس اسمحيلي ان يكون ذلك في المداخلة التالية
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم الكتاب /  العلوم والهندسة في الحضارة الإسلامية
الكاتب / دونالد هيل
فكرة الكتاب /           عندما يؤرخ مفكرو الغرب لمسيرة الحضارة الإنسانية كثيرًا ما يرددون اعترافهم بأن المسلمين قد أولوا اهتمامًا كبيرًا للعلوم الإنسانية ولفنون الأدب شعرًا ونثرًا، على حين أنهم لم يعتنوا بالقدر نفسه بالعلوم التطبيقية، ويأتي الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا ردًا لتلك المقولة، وإثباتًا لدور المسلمين في تطوير تلك العلوم والرقي بها إلى المستوى الذي بلغته في العصر الحديث.  
نبذه عن المؤلف /           مؤلف الكتاب دونالد هيل مستشرق إنجليزي حصل من جامعة لندن على البكالوريوس في الهندسة والدكتوراه في التاريخ العربي، وقد كان له اهتمام خاص بتاريخ الهندسة والتكنولوجيا في العصور الوسطى، ولاسيما بجهود العرب والمسلمين في هذا الميدان، وشارك في إعداد كثير من المواد في دائرة المعارف الإسلامية، وفي الإشراف على تحرير مجلة تاريخ العلوم العربية. وقد اضطلع بترجمة الكتاب الدكتور أحمد فؤاد باشا أستاذ الفيزياء بكلية العلوم في جامعة القاهرة، وعميد كلية العلوم الأسبق، ونائب رئيس الجامعة السابق، وكان قد حصل على الدكتوراه في الفلسفة «تخصص الفيزياء» من جامعة موسكو سنة 1974، وهو عضو المجمع العلمي المصري، وفي العديد من الهيئات واللجان العلمية، وانتخبه مجمع اللغة العربية عضوًا فيه، وله من المؤلفات أربعون كتابًا مؤلفًا ومترجمًا، كما أنه من القليلين المهتمين بالتراث العلمي العربي، إذ حقق عددًا من أجلّ ذخائره المخطوطة.
محتوي الكتاب
تناول المؤلف في الفصل الاول جذور الحضارة الاسلامية و كيف انها اعتمدت علي الحضارات المصرية القديمة الشائعة كالهيلينستيةو المصرية القديمة و الفارسية و البابلية وحينما ظهر الإسلام وامتدت فتوحه خارج الجزيرة العربية آل كل هذا التراث الثقافي إلى العرب، فتعهدوه بالحفاظ والنقل عن طريق الترجمة إلى العربية، وأضافوا إليه روافد من الحضارتين الهندية والصينية. على أن عملهم لم يقتصر على النقل، بل آثروه بكثير من منجزات علمائهم، وطبعوه بطابعهم. وسرعان ما أصبحت العربية هي لغة الثقافة والعلوم منذ القرن الثامن الميلادي حتى السادس عشر، حينما انتقل هذا الميراث الحضاري إلى أوربا التي بنت نهضتها على ما استفادته من العرب من خلال مدارس الترجمة من العربية إلى اللاتينية ومشتقاتها الدارجة في إسبانيا وصقلية، وهما أهم حلقتي وصل بين العالمين العربي والأوربي، وكذلك بفضل الحروب الصليبية في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر الميلاديين


علم الرياضيات:
          بعد هذا العرض العام ينتظم الكتاب أحد عشر فصلاً، أفرد الفصول الخمسة الأولى منها لعدد من العلوم البحتة. فالفصل الثاني يعالج علم الرياضيات وما ساهم العرب به في تطويره بعد استيعابهم لكل ما حققه إقليدس وأرشميدس وغيرهما من اليونانيين، وما أفادوه من الرياضيات الهندية والبابلية القديمة. ويعد في طليعة الرياضيين العرب الذين ترجمت أعمالهم إلى اللاتينية محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي (المتوفى حوالي سنة 847 م) الذي عاش في أيام الخليفة المأمون، وإليه ينسب مصطلح «اللوغارتيمات» تحريفًا لنسبته إلى خوارزم، وابتكار علم جديد هو «الجبر والمقابلة». واللفظ العربي «الجبر» هو الذي نقله الأوربيون بصيغته العربية Algebra ، إذ لا مقابل له في لغاتهم، ولم يترجم كتاب الخوارزمي في هذا العلم الجديد إلا بعد ثلاثة قرون، حينما نقله إلى اللاتينية روبرت الشستري Robert of chester في سنة 1145 م. وكان للعرب أيضًا فضل في تطوير علم الهندسة الذي بدأوه في القرن التاسع بترجمة «أصول» إقليدس ومجموعة «السدهانتا» الهندية التي أطلقوا عليها اسم «السند هند».
علم الفلك
          ويدور الفصل الثالث على علم الفلك. وقد كان للعرب القدماء اهتمام شعبي بهذا العلم تمثل في كتب «الأنواء» الذي رصدوا فيه الظواهر السماوية والجوية، ومن أهمها كتاب يحمل هذا العنوان للعالم الموسوعي ابن قتيبة الدينوري (ت 988 م). ومع ظهور الإسلام اهتم المسلمون بمواقيت الصلاة وبتحديد اتجاه القبلة، وبداية شهر الصوم وتحديد الأعياد على أساس معرفة أطوال الظل نهارًا، ومنازل القمر ليلاً. كما كانت كتب الأنواء المرتبة في شكل تقاويم مفيدة للفلاحين في نشاطهم الزراعي. ومن أمثلتها «التقويم القرطبي» الذي ألفه ربيع بن زيد الأندلسي في منتصف القرن العاشر الميلادي. أما علم الفلك الرياضي، فقد بدأ على أساس الأعمال الهندية والفارسية. ويعدّ «زيج السند هند» لمحمد بن موسى الخوارزمي أهم نموذج لهذا النوع من التآليف الفلكية، والمقصود بالزيج هو المختصر الفلكي المصحوب بجداول موضحة، ولم يصل إلينا هذا الكتاب في نصه العربي، وإنما بقيت ترجمة لاتينية له كان قد راجعها وصححها مسلمة المجريطي (نسبة إلى مجريط وهي مدريد الحالية) في نحو سنة 1000 م. كذلك عني الفلكيون العرب بكتاب «المجسطي» لبطليموس، وهو أهم المصادر الفلكية اليونانية، وكانت له ترجمات عربية متعددة أهمها ترجمة إسحاق بن حنين. على أنهم راجعوا عمل بطليموس وقاموا بتصحيحات مهمة له، كما اهتموا بصنع آلات لرصد حركات الكواكب، ونماذج للكرات السماوية ولآلات الإسطرلاب التي تعين على تحديد وقت شروق الشمس، ولإيجاد مطالع النجوم الثابتة. وكان أكمل هذه الآلات - التي اصطلح على تسميتها بـ«الصفيحة» - هي تلك التي ابتكرها الفلكي إبراهيم بن يحيى الطليطلي المعروف بالزرقالي (ت 1087 م). وانتقل استخدام هذه الآلة إلى أوربا عبر إسبانيا مع الاحتفاظ باسمها العربي (azafea). وأما المراصد الفلكية، فقد كانت بداية إنشائها تحت رعاية الخليفة المأمون في أول القرن التاسع الميلادي، وتتابع إنشاء المراصد في العراق وإيران برعاية الملوك البويهيين. الفيزياء الفصل الرابع من الكتاب يتناول جهود المسلمين في ميدان الفيزياء، ويلاحظ المؤلف منذ البداية أن هناك اتجاهين في دراسة هذا العلم: اتجاهًا تأمليًا نظريًا، وآخر عمليًا تجريبيًا، وكان الأول هو الغالب في العصور القديمة والوسطى، وهو ما نجده لدى أرسطو، وتابعه فيه علماء المسلمين من أمثال ابن سينا وابن رشد، وإن كان بعضهم قد تحرر من نفوذ أرسطو، فأخذوا بالأسلوب العملي وحققوا فيه نتائج بالغة الأهمية. ومن أبرز الفيزيائيين المسلمين أبو الريحان البيروني (ت 1050 م) والشاعر وعالم الرياضيات المعروف عمر الخيام (ت 1123 م) ومعاصره أبو الفتح الخارق صاحب كتاب «ميزان الحكمة» الذي يعد أشمل مؤلف في الميكانيكا في العصور الوسطى، وقد أورد فيه جداول للأوزان النوعية لعدد كبير من المعادن ومختلف المواد، ولا تكاد تقديراته تختلف عمّا وصل إليه العلم الحديث، بل إنها كانت أكثر دقة مما توصل إليه العالم الأوربي الكبير روبرت بويل (ت 1691 م).
          وفي ميدان البصريات كان أرسطو رائدًا لبحث عملية الإبصار، وتلاه من اليونانيين إقليدس، وبطليموس الذي ناقش مسألة الإشعاع الضوئي. وأما المسلمون فقد كان من أولهم توفيقًا في علم البصريات الفيلسوف أبو يعقوب الكندي (ت 861 م)، على أن هذا العلم أحرز أعظم تقدم له على يد الحسن بن الهيثم البصري نزيل مصر (المتوفى سنة 1039 م)، وهو الذي يعد أكبر الفيزيائيين في عالم العصور الوسطى قاطبة. وكان إلى جانب ذلك رياضيًا وفلكيًا، وفي كتابه «المناظر» شرح جديد لعملية الإبصار يفوق كل ما أنجزه العلماء اليونانيون والمسلمون من قبل.
          وكان عمله مبنيًا على منهجية جديدة. ومما توصل إليه في أبحاثه اكتشافه لظاهرة الزيغ الكرى، وتفسيره لنظرية المرايا الحارقة، واستخدام «الحجرة المظلمة»، وملاحظاته حول كسوف الشمس وقوس قزح، وتحديد ارتفاع الغلاف الجوي. ويعد «المناظر» الذي ترجم إلى اللاتينية أعظم كتب البصريات تأثيرًا في تطوير هذا العلم في أوربا الحديثة.
الكيمياء
          وفي الفصل الخامس يدرس المؤلف إضافات علماء المسلمين في ميدان الكيمياء، وهو في البداية يفرق بين ما يمكن تسميته بالخيمياء Alchemy، وهي الكيمياء القديمة المرتبطة بالسحر والتنجيم وعلم الكيمياء الصناعية Chemistry، الذي يعنى بصناعة منتجات لها نفعها وقيمتها الاقتصادية. أما الخيمياء، فقد كان مولدها في مصر الهيلينستية في القرن الأول الميلادي، وإن كان أقدم مخطوطاتها يحمل أسماء شخصيات أسطورية مثل هرمس وإيزيس وديموقريطس. ومن أبرز من عرفوا بالتأليف فيها زوسيموس من أهل القرن الرابع الذي ينتمي إلى مدينة إخميم في صعيد مصر، وهي المشهورة بمعابدها الفرعونية، وله في هذا العلم موسوعة عثر على بعض أجزائها. وقد عرف المسلمون أعمال الخيميائيين المكتوبة باليونانية، وكانت في الغالب معنية بالمعادن ولاسيما بمحاولة إنتاج الذهب من فلزات خسيسة أو بفكرة إطالة العمر والمحافظة على الشباب. وخلال القرن الثامن الميلادي تبرز شخصية جابر بن حيان (ت حوالي سنة 815 م)، وهو يعد أعظم الخيميائيين العرب، وينسب إليه نحو خمسمائة كتاب كثير منها يتناول الموضوعين المذكورين، إنتاج الذهب، وإطالة العمر، واشتهر بعد جابر أبوبكر محمد بن زكريا الرازي الطبيب المشهور ذو المقدرة العقلية الفائقة، وهو الذي تحول من الخيمياء النظرية إلى الكيمياء العملية، كما يتجلى في كتابه «الأسرار» الذي يكشف عن إنكاره لمحاولات من عاصره من الجابريين إنتاج الذهب والفضة أو إطالة العمر. وأشهر المؤلفات الكيميائية بعد ذلك هي تلك المنسوبة للعالم الأندلسي مسلمة بن أحمد المجريطي (ت في 1008 م)، ثم كتاب أيدمر الجلدكي المصري (ت 1342 م). وكانت كل هذه الكتب هي معتمد الأوربيين حتى شطر كبير من العصر الحديث.
          وكان الرازي قد شرح في كتابه «الأسرار» ما كان يستعمله في معمله من مواد وأجهزة وآلات انتقل الكثير منها في الترجمات الأوربية بلغتها العربية. وأما العمليات التي كان يجريها فتشمل التقطير والتكليس والتذويب والتبخير والبلورة والتصعيد والترشيح والتشميع. وفيما يتعلق بالكيمياء الصناعية يتبين أن العرب وصلوا قبل الأوربيين بقرون إلى تقطير الكحول واستخلاص مختلف أنواع الزيوت وصناعات العطور واستخراج النفط وتكريره قبل أن يحظى بأهميته العالمية، وتحضير الحوامض والقلويات.
الآلات
          وفي الفصل السادس يعرض المؤلف لأنواع مختلفة من الآلات النافعة التي طوّرها العرب أو ابتكروها، ومنها آلات رفع المياه المستخدمة في مجال الري مما لايزال مستخدمًا حتى عصرنا الحاضر، ومن هذه الآلات مرفاع البئر وحلزون الماء والصنبور والساقية والناعورة. ومن أهم المنجزات في هذا المجال كتاب لمهندس يدعى الجزري في الآلات التي قام باختراعها، وكان هذا العالم يعمل في خدمة بني أرتق السلاجقة أمراء ديار بكر (في تركيا الآن) في أواخر القرن الثاني عشر، وتوجد مخطوطة كتابة المؤلف في سنة 1206 في الخزانة البودلية في أوكسفورد، وفيه رسوم لعدد كبير من الآلات الميكانيكية لرفع المياه والمضخات. وقد قام المسلمون بتطوير الطواحين المائية التي تتولد طاقتها من سرعة اندفاع المياه، ومن هذه الطواحين نماذج كثيرة في مختلف بلاد الإسلام، من خراسان وما وراء النهر إلى صقلية والأندلس. ولم تقتصر مهمة هذه الطواحين على طحن الحبوب، بل استخدمت أيضًا في صناعة الورق بفضل ما استفاده المسلمون من التجارب الصينية في هذه الصناعة، وكذلك الأمر في آلات الحصار والمجانيق (جمع منجنيق) الخفيفة والثقيلة.
التقنيات الدقيقة
          وفي الفصل السابع تفاصيل طريفة عن التقنيات الدقيقة التي تعد نوعًا من الهندسة المعنية بضوابط التحكم المعقدة، وهي تشمل أنواعًا من الساعات والأجهزة الآلية والنوافير وغير ذلك من الآلات التي تصمم للتسلية أو المتعة الجمالية أو لخدمة أغراض عملية. ومن أهم المصادر التي تبرز دور المسلمين في هذا المجال كتاب «الحيل» الذي ألفه بنو موسى ابن شاكر في بغداد في أواسط القرن التاسع، ففيه وصف لمجموعة من الآلات الأوتوماتيكية تدل على مهارة فائقة وسيطرة على المجالات الفيزيائية، أظهروا فيها تفوقهم على ما أنجزه أسلافهم من أعلام الهيلينستيين.
الجسور والسدود
          ويتناول الفصل الثامن جهود المسلمين في بناء الجسور والسدود، أما الجسور فقد استفاد المسلمون فيها من تجارب الرومان والفرس الساسانيين في بناء ما عرف بالجسور القوسية، ومنها جسر قرطبة على نهر «الوادي الكبير»، وجسر أرجان في إقليم فارس بإيران الذي كان يتألف من قوس أو عقد واحد، وكان من بناء الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي والي العراق لخلفاء بني أمية، وجسر هراة في أفغانستان الذي بني سنة 990 م، وفي وصفه يقول الرحالة المقدسي إنه لا مثيل له في خراسان كلها، والجسر الذي بناه أحمد بن طولون على النيل سنة 884 م بالقرب من الفسطاط. وأما السدود فقد كان الهدف من إنشائها خدمة نظم الري، وكان من أقدم السدود التي بناها العرب من دون الاستناد إلى تجارب الأمم السابقة سد مأرب الذي بدأ إنشاؤه في نحو سنة 900 ق.م، وأعيد بناؤه عدة مرات بعد سلسلة من انهيارات متعددة كان آخرها سنة 574 م. ومنها في ظل الإسلام سد الطائف الذي بني سنة 677 م ولايزال قائمًا حتى اليوم. ومن السدود التي تعد من أعظم المنجزات في الإسلام ذلك الذي بناه عضد الدولة البويهي في سنة 960 م على نهركور بين مدينتي شيراز واصطخر، وكان يقوم على حائط كبير مقوى بالرصاص، وشكلت المياه الواقعة وراء السد بحيرة كبيرة، وأقيمت على جانبي السد دواليب مائية، وتحت كل دولاب طاحونة بحيث كانت القنوات الخارجة من البحيرة تروي ثلاثمائة قرية، ويبلغ طول هذا السد حوالي 250 قدمًا وارتفاعه ثلاثين، وهو يعد الآن إحدى عجائب إقليم فارس. وكان الرومان مهرة في بناء السدود أقاموا الكثير منها في بلاد الشام وفي ليبيا وتونس وشبه جزيرة إيبريا. وقد حافظ المسلمون على هذه السدود، وأضافوا إليها سدودًا جديدة، ومن أهمها سد قرطبة أقدم سدود الأندلس، ثم ما تلاه من منشآت مماثلة جعلت من إسبانيا في ظل الحكم الإسلامي أكثر البلاد الأوربية ازدهارًا في مجال الزراعة. ويجدر بنا أن نشير إلى ثمانية سدود أقامها المسلمون على نهر توريا Turia في منطقة بلنسية، وقد وصف الجغرافي الإدريسي بالتفصيل هذه السدود التي لاتزال باقية حتى اليوم، وكذلك السدود التي بنوها على نهر شقورة R.Segura، وبفضلها أصبحت منطقة مرسية من أحفل مناطق إسبانيا بالحاصلات الزراعية، ولا تختلف التقنيات التي اتبعت في إنشاء تلك السدود عمّا استخدمه المسلمون في بلدان الشرق الأوسط وإيران، وهي تقنيات استفاد فيها المسلمون من تجارب المصريين وشعوب الرافدين قبل ظهور الإسلام بثلاثة آلاف عام.
الهندسة الهيدروليكية
          ويعالج الفصل التاسع الهندسة الهيدروليكية المتعلقة بالري وإمداد المياه، وهو يبدأ بالتعريف بأربع طرق مختلفة للري: الأولى ري الحياض على ضفاف الأنهار ذات الفيضانات المتوقعة في تواريخ ثابتة، وهو ما كان متبعًا في مصر العليا حتى إنشاء السد العالي، والثانية الري الدائم عن طريق شبكة من القنوات متفرعة من مجرى النهر الرئيسي لسقاية المحاصيل الزراعية بطريقة منتظمة طوال فصول السنة، وهي التي كانت متبعة في سهول العراق ودلتا النيل، والثالثة ري المصطبات المدرّجة في مناطق الهضاب الجبلية، وهي المستخدمة في بلاد الشام وفلسطين والهند والصين وأمريكا الجنوبية قبل الفتح الإسباني، والرابعة هي الري بواسطة الأودية، وذلك في المناطق المعتمدة على المطر، حيث تقام سدود تضمن تجميع المياه الناتجة عن الأمطار والسيول. ومن نماذجها سد مأرب في اليمن، أما نظام الري في غالبية البلاد الإسلامية من آسيا الوسطى إلى إسبانيا فقد قام على طريقة الري الدائم.
المساحة
          ويدور الفصل العاشر حول منجزات المسلمين في مجال المساحة، وهو يعتمد هنا في المقام الأول على مصدرين: كتاب للمهندس محمد بن الحسن الكرجيّ الذي عاش في بغداد وتوفي بعد عام 1019 م في ظل الدولة البويهية، والكتاب بعنوان «إنباط المياه الخفية» أي استخراج المياه الجوفية، وهو في الهندسة الهيدروليكية، إلا أنه يتضمن قسمًا خاصًا بالتسوية المساحية، وأما الكتاب الآخر فهو لمؤلف مجهول عاش في الربع الثاني من القرن الحادي عشر، وعنوانه «الحاوي للأعمال السلطانية والرسوم الديوانية»، وفيه أيضًا فصول تعالج آلات تسوية الأرض واستخدامها، وكذلك المساحة الكمية.
التعدين
          ظفر التعدين من المسلمين بعناية كبيرة، والمعلومات الخاصة بالمعادن في عالم الإسلام توجد في الكتب الجغرافية والمؤلفات الكيميائية، وكتب علم المعادن والأحجار، وقد تتبع المؤلف في هذا الفصل - وهو الحادي عشر - مناجم الذهب والفضة والرصاص والزنك والنحاس وصناعات الحديد والزئبق والملح والشب اليمني والقصدير والأحجار الكريمة في سائر البلدان الإسلامية. وحينما تفتتت الخلافة العباسية وتحولت ولاياتها إلى دويلات ظهر عدم التكافؤ في توزيع الرواسب المعدنية في تلك الدويلات، بحيث أصبح بعضها يعاني نقصا في المواد الخام الأساسية. ومن أمثلة ذلك معدن الحديد الذي لم تعد مناجمه في بلاد الشرق الأوسط كافية، مما جعلها تستورده من أوربا، على الرغم من معارضة السلطات الكنسية لذلك باعتباره تقوية للمسلمين، ومع ذلك فقد عقد صلاح الدين الأيوبي معاهدة مع مدينة بيزا الإيطالية سنة 1171 لإمداد مصر بالحديد. وفي هذا الفصل شرح لتقنية استخراج المعادن سواء ما كان منها على سطح الأرض أو في باطنها. وقد وصف الإدريسي مناجم الزئبق في شمال قرطبة فذكر أنها كانت بعمق 250 باعًا ( 1500 قدم) في باطن الأرض. وفيما كتبه بنو موسى بن شاكر وصف للآلات التي ابتكروها لرفع الخامات، كما أن هناك أوصافا لطرق تهوية المناجم، وكذلك لآلات تعين على تنفس الغواصين وصيادي اللؤلؤ من أعماق البحار. وقد تحدث البيروني طويلاً في كتابه «الجماهر» عن طرق تعدين الحديد والفولاذ كما تضمن معلومات بالغة القيمة في ميدان الجيولوجيا.
انتقال المعرفة الإسلامية إلى أوربا
          ونأتي إلى الفصل الثاني عشر، وهو الأخير، وفيه يجمل المؤلف ما فصله في الصفحات السابقة، وذلك في حديثه عن مسالك الثقافة العلمية العربية إلى أوربا. وذلك بفضل حركات الترجمة المتوالية من العربية إلى اللاتينية أو اللغات المشتقة منها، وهي حركات كانت إسبانيا المسيحية هي مركزها الأول بحكم جوارها واتصالها المستمر بالأندلس الإسلامية.
          وكانت المرحلة الأولى من الترجمة هي الجهد المتواضع الذي قام به بعض رهبان دير ريبول Ripoll في إمارة قطلونية (على مقربة من برشلونة) لترجمة بعض المخطوطات العربية التي استجلبوها من جيرانهم مسلمي الأندلس. وفي هذا الدير درس الراهب الفرنسي جربرت دي أوريّاك Gerbert de Aurillac (ت سنة 1003) الذي تولى البابوية بعد ذلك باسم سيل? ستر الثاني Silvestre II. وكان من بين ما نقله بعض المؤلفات العربية عن آلة الإسطرلاب. وتأتي بعد ذلك المرحلة الثانية في القرن الثاني عشر، وهي أكثر خصوبة ونشاطًا من سابقتها، وتتمثل في مدرسة مترجمي طليطلة (في نحو سنة 1130)، وكانت برعاية كبير أساقفة المدينة ريموندو Raimundo بعد أن انتزعها ملك فشتالة المسيحي من أيدي المسلمين في سنة 1085. وعلى هذه المدرسة التي قامت بترجمة عدد هائل من المؤلفات العربية في مختلف العلوم كان يتوافد عدد كبير من طلاب المعرفة من مختلف البلدان الأوربية.
          وكان المترجمون فيها إما يهودًا أو مسيحيين مستعربين يجيدون العربية. ثم تأتي المرحلة الثالثة خلال القرن الثالث عشر، وكان راعي الترجمة فيها ملك قشتالة ألفونسو العاشر الملقب بالحكيمAlfonso el Sobio. وفي هذه المدرسة التي كان مقرها في مدينتي إشبيلية ومرسية ترجم تراث عربي وفير من كتب العلوم: في الرياضيات والفلك والفيزياء والكيمياء، وأصبحت أسماء مؤلفين مسلمين مثل الفارابي وابن سينا وابن رشد والبتاني وغيرهم مألوفة في الأوساط الأوربية. وقد شارك في هذا الجهد بيئة أوربية أخرى كان للمسلمين فيها وجود استمر قرون عدة هي صقلية في ظل ملوك النورمنديين، ولاسيما فريدريك الثاني المعاصر لألفونسو العاشر، وكان مثل رسيله الإسباني متشبعًا بالثقافة العربية، وكان يستعين في جهوده بالعالم الوافد على بلاطه وهو ميخائيل الأسكوتلاندي إلى جانب عدد من المترجمين المسيحيين والمسلمين.
          وقد استمرت جهود الترجمة بعد ذلك حتى القرن السادس عشر وكانت الترجمات تخضع لمراجعات وتصحيحات مستمرة، كما أن اكتشاف الطباعة منذ القرن الخامس عشر أعان على نشر تلك الترجمات، فضلاً عن نشر كثير من نصوص الكتب العربية.

اسف علي الاطالة*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الفاضل...ابن طيبه...

شكراً جزيلاً على الهدية الراائعة....كتاب فعلاً قمة في الروعة....و عرض حضرتك ليه فعلاً سلس و بسيط و راقي...بكل معنى الكلمة....






			
				عندما يؤرخ مفكرو الغرب لمسيرة الحضارة الإنسانية كثيرًا ما يرددون اعترافهم بأن المسلمين قد أولوا اهتمامًا كبيرًا للعلوم الإنسانية ولفنون الأدب شعرًا ونثرًا، على حين أنهم لم يعتنوا بالقدر نفسه بالعلوم التطبيقية، ويأتي الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا ردًا لتلك المقولة، وإثباتًا لدور المسلمين في تطوير تلك العلوم والرقي بها إلى المستوى الذي بلغته في العصر الحديث.
			
		

دي حقيقة للأسف الشديد...لما كنت في الكليه كنا بندرس علم الأعداد Number theory ..من مرجع يعتبر من قمم المراجع في العلم ده....مفيش اتنين يختلفواعلى عبقرية الأستاذ اللي عمله...
للأسف اتفاجئنا في مقدمة المرجع بالإجحاف الشديد جداً للكاتب لدور العلماء المسلمين في العلم ده و في الرياضيات عموماً.....و كان مكتوب نصاً الكلام اللي حضرتك قلته عن إنه المسلمين كانوا حراس فقط للعلوم و برعوا فيها شعراً و نثراً بينما أخفقوا في العلوم التطبيقية...

إحنا محتاجين نفهم نفسنا أكتر...و نعرف إحنا مين و مدى طاقتنا و قدراتنا ايه!!...إذا كان الغرب أنصفنا إحنا امتى هننصف نفسنا؟؟؟؟؟.... 

الحقيقة إختيار موفق فعلاً أخي الفاضل و رحلة ممتعة....أكتر حاجة شدتني كلامه عن الآلات و الجسور و السدود و طبعاً عن منجزات المسلمين في علم الرياضيات و أخيراً عن كيفية إنتقال العلوم للحضارة الغربية عن طريق الترجمة....أكترها معلومات جديدة علي تماماً....

تحية على العرض الأكثر من رائع لمحتوى الكتاب...سعيدة فعلاً إنه الموضوع حاز على إعجابك...

تقبل خالص تحياتي و تقديري...
*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

ماشاء الله موضوع طيب يا شعاع .. فكرته جدا راقية ومفيدة ..

قرأت ملخص قراتك .. ماشاء الله اختيار جميل جدا .. وانا حاليا اشتريت كتاب اسمه مكارم الاخلاق .. لإبن تيمية .. بعد ما أقرأه ان شاء الله الخصه هنا ..

و لي عودةان شاء الله لأقرأ تلخيص الاستاذ ابن طيبة .. باين على الملخص انه جدا مميز ... 

شكرا مرة اخرى على الفكرة الجميلة .

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته يا شباب
فكره اكثر من رائعه يا شعاع
احيكيي تحيه بالغه

انا اخر كتاب قريته و لسه مخلصاه امبارح الحمد لله

كتاب اعجب الرحلات في التاريخ
للكاتب انيس منصور

الكتاب اكثر من رائع  و بيتحدث عن اعجب و اغرب رحلات الرحاله و المستكشفين
فعلا رحلات لم اسمع عنها من قبل
من المشهور منها رحلات المستكشفين مثل كولومبوس 
و منها حكايه السفينه بوانتي في جزر تاهيتي
و معظم الرحلات عن تلك التي قصد اصحابها المحيط 

و لكن اجمل ما قرات في هذا الكتاب
هو رحله للمؤلف نفسه في ايران ايام الاحتفال بمرور 25 قرن علي تاسيس الدوله الفارسيه و مؤسسها اسمه قوروش العظيم
و وصف وصف دقيق لمعالم ايران و اناسها و قراها و حدائقها
ووصف المجوهرات الملكيه بشكل دقيق
و مدينه الخيام
و شعرائهم مثل سعدي و الخيام و الفردوسي مؤلف الشهنامه
ووصف زينه المهرجان الاكثر من رائعه و تشعر معه فعلا انك تمشي في ذلك المكان
و كيف ان ايران انفقت الملايين الملايين علي هذا المهرجان و الامن للحفاظ علي الرؤساء و الملوك و الوزراء

فعلا كتاب اكثر من شيق 
انا فقط كتبت نبذه سريعه عن الكتاب و بما اني في عملي الان ان شاء الله اكتب توضيحا سريعا لاسماء الرحاله و الرحالات لاحقا

----------


## Egyptian eagle

مرحبا شعاع من نور ..... 

 فكرة جميلة و تتيح لينا تبادل المنافع و الخبرات في كل المجالات و أدخل انا ان شاء الله بآخر الكتب اللي قرأتها و هو كتاب: لا تحزن ... للدكتور / عائض القرني ....

 لن أجد ما يلخصه أفضل من تلخيص الكاتب نفسه ...فالكتاب كما تحدث عنه الكاتب و كما وجدته ..

دراسة جادة أخاذة مسؤولة تعنى بمعالجة الجانب المأساوي من حياة البشر , جانب الاضطراب و القلق و فقد الثقة و الحيرة و الكآبة و التشاؤم و الحزن و الغم و الكدر و اليأس و الملل و الإحباط ...

 وهو حل لمشكلات العصر على نور من الوحي و هدى من الرسالة و موافقة مع الفطرة السوية و التجارب الراشدة و الأمثال الحية و القصص الجذاب و الأدب الخلاب و فيه نقولات عن الصحابة الأبرار و التابعين الأخيار و فيه نفحات من قصيد كبار الشعراء و وصايا جهابذة الأطباء و نصائح الحكماء و توجيهات العلماء ...

 و في ثناياه أطروحات للشرقيين و الغربيين القدامى و المحدثين .. كل ذلك مع ما يوافق الحق مما قدمته وسائل الإعلام ...... كأنه يقول لك ...

 " اسعد و اطمئن و أبشر و تفاءل و لا تحزن "


 الكتاب المؤلف لخصه فعلا التلخيص السليم لما أكون أشعر بحزن من شيء أو خوف من شيء أو ملل أو فقد ثقة لما اقراه فعلا ألاقي نفسي ابتسم و أجد الحل و دا مقتطف من إحدى مقالات الكتاب ,,,,

    " يومك يومك "

 إذا أصبحت فلا تنتظر المساء , اليوم فحسب ستعيش , فلا أمس الذي ذهب بخيره و شره و لا الغد الذي لم يأت إلى الآن ,, اليوم أظلتك شمسه و أدركك نهاره هو يومك فحسب , عمرك يوم واحد فاجعل خلدك العيش لهذا اليوم و كأنك ولدت فيه و تموت فيه .. حينها لا تتعثر حياتك بين هاجس الماضي و همه و غمه و بين توقع المستقبل و شبحه المخيف و زحفه المرعب ,,, إذا شربت ماء عذبا زلالا هذا اليوم فلماذا تحزم من ماء أمس الملح الأجاج أو تهتم لماء غد الآسن الحار ....

 إنك لو صدقت مع نفسم بإرادة فولاذية صارمة عارمة لأخضعتها لنظرية " لن أعيش إلا هذا اليوم " حينها تستغل مل لحظة في هذا اليوم في بناء كيانك و تنمية مواهبك و تزكية عملك فتقول:: لليوم فقط أهذب ألفاظي فلا أنطق هجرا أو فحشا أو سبا أو غيبة ,, لليوم فقط سوف أعيش فأعتني بنظافة جسمي و تحسين مظهري و الإتهمام بهندامي و الاتزان في مشيتي و كلامي و حركاتي ..... لليوم فقط سأعيش فأجتهد في طاعة ربي و في تأدية صلاتي على أكمل وجه و التزود بالنوافل و تعاهد مصحفي و النظر في كتبي و حفظ فائدة و مطالعة كتاب نافع ......

  فعلا الكتاب بالنسبة ليا لما أكون أشعر بفقد في الثقة بنفسي أو بملل أو بضيق أو حزن أجد اللي يقولي :: لا تحزن ..

 و في الاخر مش أملك غير إني أشكرك جدا للموضوع الجميل دا و اللي هيكون ان شاء الله فيه تبادل خبرات لينا كلنا ....

----------


## amak_77

موضوع رائع يا شعاع 
انتي عرضتي كتاب رائع 
ربنا يفيدنا يقرائته 
و شكرا ليك يا استاذ معتز 
كتاب مفيد جدا و طريقة عرض رائعة 
فعلا الواحد بيتحسر على المجد الزائل 
و السلبية

شكرا ليكي يا بكلويز على الكتاب الجميل ده

انا مقرتش كتاب قريب 
بس ممكن اعرض كتاب قريته من مده 
بس مش دلوقت شويه كدا

شكرا لكم كلكم

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

فعلا ملخص جميل جدا يا استاذ معتز .. عجبني الجزء الي يتحدث عن السدود الجسور .. الحقيقة باين انه كتاب مميز .. وسعيدة اني عرفت عنه القليل .

انسه بكلويز .. اختيارك جميل جدا .. كتاب أعجب الرحلات من اجمل الكتب الي قرأتها .. ممتع جدا .. شكرا لكِ.

نسر .. كتبا لا تحزن .. كتاب جميل جدا جدا .. كل شخص قرأه عندي راح واشتري نسخة جديدة خاصة له ..

ماشاء الله اختيارتكم جميلة جدا .. وان شاء الله لي عودة اذا اراد الرحمن .

شكرا مرة اخرى يا شعاع .

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحبيبه...emerald...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته....

سعيدة قوي إنه الموضوع عجبك يا ايمي...





			
				و انا حاليا اشتريت كتاب اسمه مكارم الاخلاق .. لإبن تيمية .. بعد ما أقرأه ان شاء الله الخصه هنا ..
			
		

في إنتظارك...أنا واثقة و متأكده إنه هيكون كتاب مميز لأنه من اختيارك انتي...^_^....

متتصوريش وجودك أسعدني إزاي...تسلميلي دايماً يارب....
و في إنتظارك....

تحياتي يا قلبي..
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

نورتينيييييييييييييييي...بجد مبسوطة إنه الموضوع عجبك...






كتاب اعجب الرحلات في التاريخ
للكاتب انيس منصور

الكتاب اكثر من رائع و بيتحدث عن اعجب و اغرب رحلات الرحاله و المستكشفين
فعلا رحلات لم اسمع عنها من قبل
من المشهور منها رحلات المستكشفين مثل كولومبوس 
و منها حكايه السفينه بوانتي في جزر تاهيتي
و معظم الرحلات عن تلك التي قصد اصحابها المحيط
			
		

فعلاً الكاتب أنيس منصور بيحب يطرق الموضوعات الجديدة الغريبة...أنا عندي ليه كتاب أرواح و أشباح...مكملتوش الحقيقة لأني كانت ليا عليه تحفظات و مقتنعتش بحاجات كتير فيه...بس ممكن أخلصه و اتكلم عنه هنا...

موضوع الكتاب اللي انتي جيباه..فعلاً جذبني...الرحلات الإستكشافيه دايما بتكون مليانه بالغموض...
أكون شاكرة يا شيماء لو تذكريلنا رحله من الرحلات دي و خصوصاً إنه أنيس منصور بالذات...مش هيعرض في كتابه إلا المميز الغريب...





			
				و لكن اجمل ما قرات في هذا الكتاب
هو رحله للمؤلف نفسه في ايران ايام الاحتفال بمرور 25 قرن علي تاسيس الدوله الفارسيه و مؤسسها اسمه قوروش العظيم
			
		

أول مرة أعرف إسم مؤسس الدولة الفارسيه...^_^...





			
				ووصف زينه المهرجان الاكثر من رائعه و تشعر معه فعلا انك تمشي في ذلك المكان
و كيف ان ايران انفقت الملايين الملايين علي هذا المهرجان و الامن للحفاظ علي الرؤساء و الملوك و الوزراء
			
		

إيران معروفة بمهرجاناتها المختلفة و الكتيرة اللي راجعة في الأصل للجذور الفارسيه...





			
				فعلا كتاب اكثر من شيق
			
		

دي حاجة تتلمس من اسم الكتاب و اسم الكاتب.....





			
				انا فقط كتبت نبذه سريعه عن الكتاب و بما اني في عملي الان ان شاء الله اكتب توضيحا سريعا لاسماء الرحاله و الرحالات لاحقا
			
		

في إنتظارك بفارغ الصبر....

عارفة يا شيماء...زمان لما كنت باقرأ مقالات لأنيس منصور...كنت بتوه منه....و مبفهمش إيه الفكرة العامة اللي عاوز يوصلها...بس اللي لاحظته إنه كتبه حاجة تانيه خالص...

رحلة مميزة و جميلة معاكي يا قمر...

تقبلي تحياتي.... 
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته يا شعاع
و الله انا اكثر من سعيده و مبتهجه لان كتابي عجبك
طبعا ان شاء الله هكتب نبذه سطرين يعني عن كل رحله مذكورة
و هختار واحده منهم اكتب عنها باستفاضه

بالنسبه لانيس منصور نفسه طبعا كاتب رائع لا غبار عليه و لكن عندما تقرئين لكاتب معين كثيرا تستنبطي نواحي كثيره من شخصيته الحقيقيه من خلال معانيه و جمله و ما تحمله من ايحائات للشخصيه الحقيقيه للكاتب
بمعني اني مثلا لاحظت في الكتب التي قرائتها له – و لا اعلم شئ عن الباقي حتي لا اكون ظالمه – انه يقول عندما يذكر اسم رسول الله (ص) يقول : النبي عليه السلام – و لا يقول عليه الصلاه و السلام.
و ايضا اجد انه يحب ان يوضح و لكن طبعا بطريقه غير مباشره تماما  - بالرغم انه قالها مباشره في هذا الكتاب – انه لا يحب المساجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  هل يقصد الاهتمام بامور العماره و غيرها ..الله اعلم
تحفظات كثيره احملها تجاه هذا الكاتب و لكني احب ان اقرا له و اتغاضي في داخلي عن اي معني قد يسئ الي كوننا مسلمين او يحمل شئ من السخريه او اللامبالاه و هذه الصفات موجودة بشده في الكاتب انيس منصوربالرغم انه من المفروض انه مسلم.

عمتا نبدا في الكلام عن الكتاب الجميل : اعجب الرحلات في التاريخ

الكتاب يتضمن 49 رحله اخرهم في سته فصول منفصله رحله الكاتب الي ايران و التي تحدثت عنها سابقا.

الرحله 1- هي رحله المؤرخ هيرودت و بالذات وجودة في مصر و كيف انه كان بدايه رحلاته انه كان هارب اصلا و اختلفت الاراء في سبب هروبه من بلاده. و كيف انه صاحب اشاعه ان النيل به تماسيح الي الان............

الرحله 2- تتحدث عن الاسكندر الاكبر و كيف بدا طريق الفتوحات و الحروب و نبذه عن شخصيته و كيف انه اصغر قائد حربي في تاريخه.

الرحله 3- رحله ابن جبير و الذي بداها في فبراير 1182 و كان الغرض منها اصلا الذهاب الي الحج و اصبحت رحله استكشافيه و اسمه بالكاميل احمد ابن جبير الكناني الاندلسي الشاطبي البلنسي.

الرحله 4-رحله الاستكشافي ماركو بولو و كيف انه بدا رحلته من مدينه البندقيه اصلا لان حبيبته لم توافق علي الزواج به و قرر ان يرحل و يذهب الي اخر الدنيا الي بلاد الصين و يعود و قد وجد اجمل منها و احسن منها.

الرحله 5- رحله ابن بطوطه و اسمه ابو عبدالله بن ابراهيم اللواتي – نسبه الي قبيله لواته احدي قبائل البربر و لقبه شمس الدين. و كيف انها اطول رحله عرفها الانسان في العصور القديمه طولها 75 الف ميل و مدتها 29 سنه و تزوج فيها 23 مره و انجب سبعين ولد و بنت.

ان شاء الله اضع نبذه عن خمس رحلات اخري في المره القادمه ... لازم اقوم اروح الشغل.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز....Egyptian eagle....

أولاً..منورني بجد...أهلاً بيك....

ثانياً..بجد مش عارفة أقولك ايه...كتاب لاتحزن كنت قالبه الدنيا عليه من فترة...إني ألاقيه!!!...أبداً....
سمعت عنه كتير جداً جداً بس للأسف مش عارفة أجيبه.....
يعني شكراً جزيلاً جداً جداً....و جزاك الله خير....





			
				" يومك يومك "

إذا أصبحت فلا تنتظر المساء , اليوم فحسب ستعيش , فلا أمس الذي ذهب بخيره و شره و لا الغد الذي لم يأت إلى الآن ,, اليوم أظلتك شمسه و أدركك نهاره هو يومك فحسب , عمرك يوم واحد فاجعل خلدك العيش لهذا اليوم و كأنك ولدت فيه و تموت فيه .. حينها لا تتعثر حياتك بين هاجس الماضي و همه و غمه و بين توقع المستقبل و شبحه المخيف و زحفه المرعب ,,, إذا شربت ماء عذبا زلالا هذا اليوم فلماذا تحزم من ماء أمس الملح الأجاج أو تهتم لماء غد الآسن الحار ....
			
		

كلام قمة في العمق...بصراحة دي حاجة مش غريبة على د.عائض....
الجزء ده قريته أكتر من مره....





			
				إنك لو صدقت مع نفسم بإرادة فولاذية صارمة عارمة لأخضعتها لنظرية " لن أعيش إلا هذا اليوم " حينها تستغل مل لحظة في هذا اليوم في بناء كيانك و تنمية مواهبك و تزكية عملك فتقول:: لليوم فقط أهذب ألفاظي فلا أنطق هجرا أو فحشا أو سبا أو غيبة ,, لليوم فقط سوف أعيش فأعتني بنظافة جسمي و تحسين مظهري و الإتهمام بهندامي و الاتزان في مشيتي و كلامي و حركاتي ..... لليوم فقط سأعيش فأجتهد في طاعة ربي و في تأدية صلاتي على أكمل وجه و التزود بالنوافل و تعاهد مصحفي و النظر في كتبي و حفظ فائدة و مطالعة كتاب نافع ......
			
		

اتوفقت فعلاً يا محمود في إختيار الجزء ده من الكتاب...

أجمل شيء إنه العالم الرباني يعرف و يتفهم نفسية المرء....و يفهم المداخل بتاعة النفس البشريه على إختلاف أنماطها...ساعتها بس هيقدر يوجه الطاقة النفسية للمسلم بشكل صحيح و إيجابي و يستفز المعاني الإنسانيه جواه...

على عكس الدكتور النفسي اللي غالباً دراسته من الوارد الغربي...و أساتذة الغرب....فرويد...يونج...و غيرهم...دول من وجهة نظري ممكن بيبنوا مواطن صالح....إنما العالم الرباني الملم بخبايا النفس البشريه بيني مسلم صالح صادق و عابد لربه...





			
				فعلا الكتاب بالنسبة ليا لما أكون أشعر بفقد في الثقة بنفسي أو بملل أو بضيق أو حزن أجد اللي يقولي :: لا تحزن ..
			
		

عندك حق...فعلاً الجزء البسيط اللي قريته منه...استفز جوايا طاقة إيجابية....





			
				هيكون ان شاء الله فيه تبادل خبرات لينا كلنا
			
		

تبادل المعلومات و المعرفة فعلاً كانت في بالي و أنا بنزل الموضوع...لأنه كل حد هيعرض كتاب عاشه من وجهة نظره و بيشرك الآخرين معاه....

بجد الكتاب طلع أروع مما تخيلت....ربنا يعني بقى...  

متشكرة جداً جداً على الرحله الخرافيه يا محمود....حقيقي...
 

تحياتي...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...أماك...

سعيدة بجد إنه الكتب عجبتك....فعلاً باقة جميلة في البدايه....

الحضارة الإسلامية من وجهة نظر مستشرق....رحلات عجيبه و غريبه... و رحله داخل النفس البشريه على أسس من العلم الرباني...

يا ترى رحلتك اللي هتاخدنا فيها مع كتاب قريته هيبقى شكلها ايه؟؟؟؟؟....^_^....

الأروع فعلاً هو وجودك...

تقبل تحياتي...
*

----------


## زهــــراء

الاخت الغالية.. شعاع من نور ..
الفكرة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا...
الموضوع فعلا موضوع جميل ورائع ...
حاليا بقى مش بقرأ غير مواد الكلية اخلص امتحانات ان شاء الله ,اكيد هشارك معاكم باذن الله ...
تسجيل اعجاب بالموضوع ولي عودة في اقرب فرصة ياسارة باذن الله ..
احييكي على الموضوع اللي اسعدني جدا والله ...
وشكرا جزيلا لكل اللي شاركوا بجد معلومات واراء جميلة جدا ..
دمتِ في أمان الله ياسارة ...
تقبلي تحياتي اختي الغالية ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحبيبة...emerald...
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...





			
				ماشاء الله اختيارتكم جميلة جدا
			
		

بجد يا ايمي بترفعي معنوياتي...ربنا يخليكي ليا...سعيدة إنه الكتب عجبتك....

ماشاء الله عليكي...انتي قاريه كتابين من الكتب اللي اتعرضت لحد دلوقت...^_^..

في إنتظار رحلتك اللي أنا واثقة إنها هتكون مميزة....
نورتيني يا قلبي...و أهلاً بيكي دايماً...

تحياتي..
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أنا اللي سعيدة جداً جداً...إنك كتبتي النبذة دي عن الرحلات اللي في الكتاب..





			
				و كيف انه صاحب اشاعه ان النيل به تماسيح الي الان
			
		

هي دي إشاعه..!!!..هو على حد علمي التماسيح بتعيش في المياه العذبة_الأنهار يعني_و البحيرات و المستنقعات في المناطق الحارة...يعني طبيعي إنها تكون موجودة في النيل...جايز مش موجودة في الدول السفلى اللي بتطل عليه...بس ممكن جداً في الدول العليا...اللي عند المنبع و كده يعني....





			
				رحله ابن بطوطه و اسمه ابو عبدالله بن ابراهيم اللواتي – نسبه الي قبيله لواته احدي قبائل البربر و لقبه شمس الدين. و كيف انها اطول رحله عرفها الانسان في العصور القديمه طولها 75 الف ميل و مدتها 29 سنه و تزوج فيها 23 مره و انجب سبعين ولد و بنت.
			
		

ابن بطوطة تزوج 23 مرة..!!!!.أول مرة أعرف المعلومة دي...

عارفة يا شيماء....واضح إنه معظم الرحلات بدأت بأسباب ملهاش علاقة بالرغبه في السفر و الإستكشاف من الأساس...ههههههههه.....زي هيرودوت و ماركو بولو و ابن جبير...
عشان يوصولوا الإرث الرائع ده للإنسانيه...من قبيل الصدفة..!!!!!!..

بالنسبة بقى لأنيس منصور....هو من وجهة نظري كاتب مميز...بيطرق مواضيع...محدش طرقها قبله و بتجذب الإنتباه....
و أنا جت علي فترة كنت بتابع مقالاته في كل المجلات اللي بشوفها و كده...

بس تحفظاتي على بعض الجوانب قللت من الموضوع ده....و هي نفس التحفظات اللي انتي  قلتي عليها بالظبط...

بس ده مش هيغير إنه كاتب مميز...و الدليل الرحلة الجميلة اللي بين ايدينا....

أسعدتيني بجد بوجودك و إبداء رأيك يا شيماء....أهلاً بيكي دايماً....
و في إنتظار باقي الرحلات....

تحياتي يا قمر..... 
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحبيبة...زهراء..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

أنا عارفة إنه الفكرة عجبتك يا زوزو...بس مش عاوزة كلام كتير عاوزة فعل..هههههههههههههههههه...

في إنتظارك يا حبي مع كتاب جديد من إختيارك يا زوزو....أنا عارفة ذوقك و عارفة إنه هيكون مفاجأة....

و ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك آمين يارب....

تحياتي حبيبة قلبي....
*

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا شعاع 
حقيقي المداخلات كلها واضح انها قيمة ومفيدة
انا مريت مرور سريع بدون قراءة ملخصات الكتب
ولي عودة مرة تانية بتأني لقراءة الملخصات القيمة
لكن كان يجب أن آتي واشكرك على الفكرة الرائعة والمميزة
تحياتي  :M (32):

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة...قلب مصر....

كل التحية لكي على التواجد الجميل...دايماً طلتك على الموضوع بتفرق...حقيقي و الله...

أهلاً بيكي كل وقت...فعلاً نورتيني...

تحياتي و مودتي..
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم يا اخت شعاع هانم يا منوره المنطقه

علي فكره موضوع التماسيح ده انا برضه كنت فاكراه حقيقه لاني علي حد علمي زيك ان التماسيح بتعيش في  المياه العذبه بس اهو بقي عم الحج انيس معصور قال انها خرافه و ان الاخ هيرودت هو اللي طلعها اوشاعه (منه لله)

اكلمكم باقي الرحلات اسفه اني بطول عليكم بس همه 49 رحله و صعب اني اكتب كلهم مره واحده بس هحاول
الرحله 6: رحله كريستوفر ككولمبوس الي كان طالع اصلا علشان يدور علي الهند و لقي امريكا بدلها
الرحله 7: رحله البحار و المكتشف الانجليزي جيمس كوك الي هاواي
الرحله 8: رحله شخص كانوا يلقبونه بالسيد المحترم و لم يذكر الكاتب اسمه و هذه الرحله كانت الي غابات علي حدود غيانا (و ليس غانا) علي حدود البرازيل و كيف ان نبؤه قيلت لهذا الرجل قبل ان يبدا رحلته بانه سيصل الي ارض لن يصل اليها اولاده!!!
الرحله 9: رحله الشيخ رفاعه الطهطاوي الي فرنسا الذي بعثه اليها محمد علي مع مجموعه اخري من طلبه الازهر.
الرحله 10: رحله الرحاله الانجيلزي دافيد لفنجستون الي جنوب افريقيا و نشر كتاب بعنوان رحلات تبشيريه و اكتشافات في جنوب افريقيا
الرحله رقم 11: هي ليست رحله بالمعني الواضح للكلمه و لكنها حكايه عندما افتتح اول قطار في انجلترا و حكايه فتاه احبت القطار الي ان ماتت تحته
الرحله رقم 12: سباق سيارات تنافس فيه 3 سيارات من مدينه باريس الي مدينه بكين و المتاعب و المصاعب التي واجهها المتسابقون
الرحله رقم 13: رحله فتاه اسمها فرايا استارك الي مكان كان يسمي بوادي الحشاشين في ايران
الرحله رقم 14: رحله الرحاله الشاب تور هايردال التي قام بها ليثبت ان البيض الذين تناثروا في جزر المحيط الهادي الابد ان يكونوا قد جاءوا من امريكا الجنوبيه.
الرحله رقم 15: رحله طبيب اسمه بومبار غريقا و لكنه لم يمت اي انه قرر ا ن يعبر المحيط في زورق مطاطي
الرحله رقم 16:رحله مجموعات مختلفه من العلماء الي الوصول الي قاع المحيط
الرحله رقم 17: رحله الدلاي لاما عام 1959 عندما كان يهرب مع مجموعه من رهبانه  و كيف انه اتهم بالسرقه
الرحله رقم 18: رحله الكاتب السيد عبد الغني بن اسماعيل النابلسي من خلال كتابه "التحفه النابلسيه في الرحله الطرابلسيه"
الرحله رقم 20: رحله ويلارد برايس و زوجته الي جنوب افريقيا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة شعاع من نور
الاخت الفاضلة الانسة بكلويز
اسمحا لي بهذه المشاركة للحديث عن التماسيح
نعم كانت تعيش التماسيح بنهر النيل و كانت موجودة قبل بناء السد العالي حتي حدود محافظة قنا و الاكثر من ذلك انه اثناء فترة الحضارة المصرية القديمة كان يعيش في نهر الدين و في الجزء الذي يخصنا حيوان فرس النهر (سيد بيه قشطة) 
اما عن مقولة انيس منصور ان وجود التماسيح بالنيل في الجزء الخاص بمصر و انها اشاعة قال بيها هيرودوت فهو كلام مثل معظم ما قال به انيس منصور لا يعتمد علي اساس
تقبلا تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *الاخت الفاضلة شعاع من نور*
> *الاخت الفاضلة الانسة بكلويز*
> *اسمحا لي بهذه المشاركة للحديث عن التماسيح*
> *نعم كانت تعيش التماسيح بنهر النيل و كانت موجودة قبل بناء السد العالي حتي حدود محافظة قنا و الاكثر من ذلك انه اثناء فترة الحضارة المصرية القديمة كان يعيش في نهر الدين و في الجزء الذي يخصنا حيوان فرس النهر (سيد بيه قشطة)* 
> *اما عن مقولة انيس منصور ان وجود التماسيح بالنيل في الجزء الخاص بمصر و انها اشاعة قال بيها هيرودوت فهو كلام مثل معظم ما قال به انيس منصور لا يعتمد علي اساس*
> *تقبلا تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


و الله اخي العزيز ابن طيبه
لقد اثرت حيرتي الشديده
و اصبحت في دوامه داخليه في مخي الضئيل
انا عندما احب ان اقرا لكاتب مهما كان رايي الشخصي في شخصيته
فانا اقرا و اقرا و اقرا و اكون مقتنعه تماما بمصداقيه المعلومات التي يكتبها
و لكن هذا الذي تقوله يجعلني اشك في ك ما يكتب السيد انيس منصور من معلومات

بالنسبه لي معلومه صغيره جدا خطا تسحب معها باقي المعلومات
ارجو الافاده اكثر في موضوع مصداقيه السيد انيس منصور لاني فعلا احب ان اقرا له
و ارجو من باقي الاعضاء ان يشاركوني الراي فانا فعلا احتاج الي المشوره في هذا

انا لسه جايبه للراجل اربع كتب
ارميهم يعني  :M:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة الانسة بكلويز
لا و الله اختي الفاضلة
و لكن ما اقصده ان انيس منصور من الكتاب الذين يكتبوا المعلومة دون التاكد من صحتها
و الدليل علي ذلك القصص الخيالية الذي افردها في كتبه القوي الخفية و ارواح و اشباح و الذين عادوا الي السماء و الذين هبطوا من السماء و لعنة الفراعنة
و لكن ما عدا ذلك فهو كاتب نقف جميعا له احتراما فمن الكتب الممتعة له مواقف و ترجمته الرائعة لكتاب الخالدون مائة اعظمهم محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم و اجب الرحلات في التاريخ و حول العالم في مائتين يوم و الكبار يضحكون أيضاو زى الفل 
و في صالون العقاد كانت لنا ايام { و هذا الكتاب من امتع الكتب المكتوبة بالعربية } و من أول السطر و يا نور النبى و انها كرة الندم و نحن اولاد الغجر و الوجودية و يسقط الحائط الرابع و كرسى على الشمال و قالوا (و هو من اروع ما قرات له)و يا صبر أيوب و يوم بيوم 
و كل شئ نسبى و هناك فرق و اللهم إنى سائح 
و الحب والفلوس والموت وأنا 
كائنات فوق 
شارع التنهدات 
الرئيس قال لى وقلت أيضا 
شبابنا الحيران 
على رقاب العباد : (وهو كتاب جيد يحكى اغرب حالات الوفاة في التاريخ) 
ولكنى اتامل(مقالات)  
دعوة للإبتسام 
هناك امل 
آه لو رأيت 
تولد النجوم وتموت 
اقرأ أى شىء 
مصباح لكل انسان 
احب واكره 
لعل الموت ينسانا 
ثم ضاع الطريق 
لعلك تضحك 
عبد الناصر المفترى عليه والمفترى علينا 
الا فاطمة 
القلب يدق ابدا 
من نفسى 
في صالون العقاد كانت لنا ايام 
اوراق على شجر 
شباب شباب 
قل لى يا استاذ 
كتاب عن كتب 
وجع في قلب إسرائيل 
وداعا ايها الملل 
فى تلك هؤلاء العظماء ولدوا معا 
عزيزى فلان 
فليس من كتب كل هذه الابداعات اتي انا من ليس له حول و لا قوة ادعي بعدم مصداقيته و لكن ما اقوله انه يكتب ما يصل اليه من معلومات من غير تدقيق او فحص و في مجموعة قليلة من كتبه هي ما ذكرته في بادية حديثي
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي 


كما انه له العديد من الاعمال الدرامية التى تحولت إلى مسلسلات تليفزيونية منها :

من الذى لا يحب فاطمة 
حقنة بنج 
اتنين .. اتنين 
عريس فاطمة 
غاضبون وغاضبات 
 هى وغيرها 
هى وعشاقها 
العبقري 
القلب ابدا يدق 
يعود الماضى يعود 
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *الاخت الفاضلة الانسة بكلويز*
> *لا و الله اختي الفاضلة*
> *و لكن ما اقصده ان انيس منصور من الكتاب الذين يكتبوا المعلومة دون التاكد من صحتها*
> *و الدليل علي ذلك القصص الخيالية الذي افردها في كتبه القوي الخفية و ارواح و اشباح و الذين عادوا الي السماء و الذين هبطوا من السماء و لعنة الفراعنة*
> *و لكن ما عدا ذلك فهو كاتب نقف جميعا له احتراما فمن الكتب الممتعة له مواقف و ترجمته الرائعة لكتاب الخالدون مائة اعظمهم محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم و اجب الرحلات في التاريخ و حول العالم في مائتين يوم و الكبار يضحكون أيضاو زى الفل* 
> *و في صالون العقاد كانت لنا ايام { و هذا الكتاب من امتع الكتب المكتوبة بالعربية } و من أول السطر و يا نور النبى و انها كرة الندم و نحن اولاد الغجر و الوجودية و يسقط الحائط الرابع و كرسى على الشمال و قالوا (و هو من اروع ما قرات له)و يا صبر أيوب و يوم بيوم* 
> *و كل شئ نسبى و هناك فرق و اللهم إنى سائح* 
> *و الحب والفلوس والموت وأنا* 
> *كائنات فوق* 
> ...


اخي العزيز ابن طيبه
اثلجت صدري و ارحت اعصابي
اشكرك
استطيع الان ان اكمل قراءه الكتب التي اشتريتها
و انا الان اقرا في كتاب
اللهم اني سائح
و فعلا كتاب شيق جدا

اشكرك مره اخري

----------


## حمادو

السلام عليكم شعاع
موضوع جميل جدا ماشاء الله احييكي عليه..
بصراحة اخر كتاب كنت باقراه كان غير مشجع بالمرة وهو الكتاب الثاني لعلاء الاسواني باسم شيكاجو...
كتاب بصراحة تعبنى جدا لغاية ما خلصته..

والله يا شعاع انا محتار اكتب عن ايه.
اقولك..
انا جيت دلوقتي تسجيل اعجاب بالموضوع وان شاء الله اول ما استقر على كتاب هاجي علطول هنا.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...
و عليكم السلام ورحمةالله وبركاته...

المنطقة منورة بيكي يا قمر...^_^...





			
				اهو بقي عم الحج انيس معصور قال انها خرافه و ان الاخ هيرودت هو اللي طلعها اوشاعه (منه لله)
			
		

ههههههههههههههههههههه...و الله انتي عسولة بجد..





			
				اكلمكم باقي الرحلات اسفه اني بطول عليكم بس همه 49 رحله و صعب اني اكتب كلهم مره واحده بس هحاول
			
		

حبيبة قلبي....بتنوري الموضوع كل مرة تيجي فيه بمعلومة جديدة و بتكملي رحلتك المميزة....





			
				الرحله رقم 11: هي ليست رحله بالمعني الواضح للكلمه و لكنها حكايه عندما افتتح اول قطار في انجلترا و حكايه فتاه احبت القطار الي ان ماتت تحته
			
		

كنت دايماً بسأل عن أصل المقولة بتاعة و من الحب ما قتل..!!!!!...

ملخص جميل جداً و شيق للرحلات....أنا فعلاً عجبني الكتاب و حبة إني أتطلع عليه أكتر....






			
				لكن ما اقوله انه يكتب ما يصل اليه من معلومات من غير تدقيق او فحص و في مجموعة قليلة من كتبه هي ما ذكرته في بادية حديثي
			
		

متفقة مع أستاذ معتز في النقطة دي خصوصاً إني لمستها في اكتر من كتاب و مقالة...و عموماً إحنا كنا بنتأكد من المعلومة اللي كان بيقولهلنا دكاترتنا في الكلية....ده مش معناه إنتقاص ليهم لا سمح الله...
بس محدش معصوم و الخطأ وارد..و لو كنا بنتكلم عن ثوابت و حقائق مش مجرد و جهات نظر يبقى أوجب التأكد من مصادر موثوقة...

مجرد رأي...^_^....


أشكرك أستاذ معتز على المداخلة الجميلة...و فعلاً محدش يقدر ينكر إنه الكاتب أنيس منصور كاتب له وزنه و ثقله الثقافي...اللي يستحق الإحترام... 

شيماء..انتي شوقتيني بجد للكتاب...أشكرك جداً جداً....

منورة دايماً...

تحياتي ليكي و للفاضل...ابن طيبة....
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...حمادو...
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...

هو من كلامك و من الكتاب الأول للكاتب اتضحت الصورة...بصراحة أنا مقريتش الكتاب نفسه بس في اللي قراه و حكهولي و متهيألي الفيلم كفا و وفا..!!!!!!!..

و عموماً دي مساحة حرة عشان نشوف الكتاب بعيون الأعضاء حتى لو كانت وجهة النظر مش إيجابية...

أنا كمان هحاول في مشاركاتي الجاية أعرض كتب و روايات لي تحفظات عليها...و إن كنت بحترم كتابها جداً...

سعيدة بجد إنه الموضوع عجبك...
في إنتظارك...

تحياتي...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
المرة دي أنا جيالكم برحلة خفيفة...لرواية مش كتاب...الرواية من روايات ما وراء الطبيعة للكاتب د.أحمد خالد توفيق...

أنا هقول نبذة بسيطة عن الكاتب لأنه فعلاً شخصية مميزة....و دي حاجة يعرفها  بسهولة اي حد قرأ و لو رواية واحدة من سلسة ما وراء الطبيعة...الكلام عنه من الويكيبيديا مع تعديلات بسيطة مني...

أحمد خالد توفيق (10 يونيو 1962 م - ) هو طبيب و أديب مصري يعتبر أول كاتب مصري يكتب في أدب الرعب وأصبح من أشهر الكتاب في مجال أدب الشباب.يلاحظ ان د.أحمد كثير القراءة في مختلف المجالات و دليل هذا كمية المعلومات الغريبة و المفيدة ايضا التى يقوم بتضمينها في رواياته المختلفة

تخرج أحمد توفيق من كلية الطب في جامعة طنطا عام 1985 م وحصل على الدكتوراه في طب المناطق الحارة عام 1997 م.

تميّز أحمد توفيق بالتجديد و استحداث اساليب ادبية لم تكن معروفة للقارئ العربى مثل: تقنية الاسترجاع الصوّري (flash back) والمؤثرات الصوتية المعروفة في السينما ؛و ربما يعود ذلك لولعه الخاص بالسينما و أدب السيناريو و الحوار بشكل خاص .

من أشهر أبطال الدكتور خالد توفيق بطل سلسلة ما وراء الطبيعة د. رفعت اسماعيل وهو بطل لا يشبه الأبطال التقليديين في أي شيء و لكنه إنسان تضعه الحياة دائما في قصص غريبة يتناقض بعضها مع قوانين الطبيعة و بعضها حدث مع أصدقاء للدكتور رفعت. يتميز الدكتور رفعت أنه إنسان ساخر كثير التعليق وأحيانا الإنتقاد إلا أنه طيب القلب ممتع لا يمكن وصفه بالممل بتاتا...

الرواية بقى اللي هكلمكم عنها هي مش آخر رواية ليه...بس أنا قريتها إمبارح ف حبيت أعرضها هنا...

الرواية إسمها أسطورةالمتحف الأسود....

بدأت برسالة بعتها شخص ما إلى رفعت إسماعيل يدعوه إنه يزوره في فيلته في الإسكندرية لأنه عنده بعض الأشياء اللي ممكن تجذب إنتباه د.رفعت....بما إنه معروف بخبراته المفترضة في عوالم ما وراء الطبيعة.....

هيروح د.رفعت الإسكندرية...و يعيش ليلة من أغرب ليالي حياته....

المضيف باحث مهووس بكل ما هو غريب  و مرعب و أطلعه على مجموعة واجهات زجاجية...لكل واجهة قصة غريبة...من ضمن الواجهات...عباءة سوداء معروضة على جذع شجرة...رأس مقطوع و محنط....يد مخلبية...قطعة هلامية تشبه الشمع...و عيون راسبوتين...

و لكل منهم قصة...

المهم..بعد أما يحكي قصص الواجهات الزجاجية...هيكتشف د.رفعت حاجة لطيفة خالص...

إنه الرأس المقطوع المحنط هو رأس المضيف..!!!!!!!!!....و تنتهي الأمسية الرائعة بعودة أصحاب المكان و إختفاء المضيف....

ده كده ملخص سريع للرواية...و ممكن أختار قصص بعض الواجهات و أعرضها هنا..

طبعاً فيها حاجات كتير تخالف المنطق...مفيش عفريت لميت....مفيش ميت بيرجع للحياة...و غيرها كتير في تفاصيل القصة..

السؤال المنطقي...إيه اللي بيشد لروايات ليها الطابع ده؟؟؟....

الحقيقة....اللي يعرف أسلوب د.أحمد خالد توفيق ميسألش السؤال ده...لأنه بيتفنن في وصف المشاعر الإنسانيه بدقة و براعة مشفتهاش أبداً أبداً لكتاب كبار و عمالقة...

ملل...حزن....فرح....دهشة...ضيق....
براعة شديدة جداً جداً....و طبعاً كل ده في شخص البطل الدائم...د.رفعت إسماعيل...أستاذ أمراض الدم المتقاعد...اللي بيفرغ ذكرياته و تجاربه في عوالم ما وراء الطبيعة...
أفتكر في رواية أسطورة البيت كان بيحكي_على لسان د.رفعت طبعاً_عشقه الشديد للمنصورة و إنها حبه الأول....و إزاي بيوصف شوراعها و الرسوم العشوائية على الحوائط و كتابة نتايج مباريات الدوري....أسلوب محبب جداً للنفس....شوقني جداً إني أزور المنصورة... 

بجد تحسوا إنه بيتكلم عنكم من غير أي مبالغة...على عكس على سبيل المثال شخصية أدهم صبري...بطل سلسلة رجل المستحيل ل د.نبيل فاروق...السلسلة أكيد رائعة...بس أنا شايفة إنه في مبالغات مش عادية في قدرات أدهم صبري....

اللي مش موجود في رفعت إسماعيل...زي أي شخص عادي بيقحم في مشكلة رغم أنفه...بيزهق و ينتقد و يتعب و يخاف...

دي كانت مقدمة سريعة لراوية من روايات د.أحمد خالد توفيق...

أتمنى العرض السريع ميكونش مخل....

تحياتي...
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *المرة دي أنا جيالكم برحلة خفيفة...لرواية مش كتاب...الرواية من روايات ما وراء الطبيعة للكاتب د.أحمد خالد توفيق...*
> 
> *أنا هقول نبذة بسيطة عن الكاتب لأنه فعلاً شخصية مميزة....و دي حاجة يعرفها بسهولة اي حد قرأ و لو رواية واحدة من سلسة ما وراء الطبيعة...الكلام عنه من الويكيبيديا مع تعديلات بسيطة مني...*
> 
> *أحمد خالد توفيق (10 يونيو 1962 م - ) هو طبيب و أديب مصري يعتبر أول كاتب مصري يكتب في أدب الرعب وأصبح من أشهر الكتاب في مجال أدب الشباب.يلاحظ ان د.أحمد كثير القراءة في مختلف المجالات و دليل هذا كمية المعلومات الغريبة و المفيدة ايضا التى يقوم بتضمينها في رواياته المختلفة*
> 
> *تخرج أحمد توفيق من كلية الطب في جامعة طنطا عام 1985 م وحصل على الدكتوراه في طب المناطق الحارة عام 1997 م.*
> 
> *تميّز أحمد توفيق بالتجديد و استحداث اساليب ادبية لم تكن معروفة للقارئ العربى مثل: تقنية الاسترجاع الصوّري (flash back) والمؤثرات الصوتية المعروفة في السينما ؛و ربما يعود ذلك لولعه الخاص بالسينما و أدب السيناريو و الحوار بشكل خاص .*
> ...




شعشع ممكن اقولك يا شعشع
المهم
انا بصراحه عمري مقريت ما وراء الطبيعه دي
علي ما اعتقد انها نوعيه مسلسل اكس فايلز صح و لا انا غلطانه
يعني مش بتستهويني قوي قرائتها و لكن احب ان اتفرج عليها

موضوع عيون راسبوتين ذكرني بفيلم اسمه (هيل بوي) او فتي الجحيم و كان فيه شخصيه  (ما وراء طبيعيه) تجسد شخصيه راسبيوتين و لكنها ميت و شبعان موت و جسده عباره عن تراب و يعمل و كانه الاله و له تروس و لكنه يعقل تماما و يتحرك و ياكل و يشرب و يدير التروس المحركه له بنفسه 
و مهما حاول ابطال الفيلم قتله لم يفلحوا و كان الحل الوحيد انهم زنقوه في سيوخ و رموا عليها ترس عظيم ضخم لحد ما التراب اللي جواه التصفي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا في اعتقدادي الدائم ان الكاتب مهما كان الموضوع الذي يكتب فيه فان خياله و الهامه ياتي مما حوله او مما يراه فقد يري منظر ما او شكل ما و يوحي له هذا الشكل او المنظر بقصه خياليه طويله عريضه و يتعجب كلها القراء
و اعتقد ان احمد توفيق من هذه النوعيه بالرغم من انيي لا اعرفه و لم اقرا له ابدا و لكن الخيال الخصب دائما ما يكون لديه اعين يري بها ما يتخيله في ابسط الاشياء

اشكرك و يا ريت تحكيلي تاني عن ما وراء الطبيعه دي... بصراحه شوقتيني.
ان شاء الله اكمل باقي الرحلات في كتاب اعجب الرحلات علي الويك اند

سي يو لاتر
ههههههههههه

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> السلام عليكم شعاع
> موضوع جميل جدا ماشاء الله احييكي عليه..
> بصراحة اخر كتاب كنت باقراه كان غير مشجع بالمرة وهو الكتاب الثاني لعلاء الاسواني باسم شيكاجو...
> كتاب بصراحة تعبنى جدا لغاية ما خلصته..
> 
> والله يا شعاع انا محتار اكتب عن ايه.
> اقولك..
> انا جيت دلوقتي تسجيل اعجاب بالموضوع وان شاء الله اول ما استقر على كتاب هاجي علطول هنا.


انبي يا حمادو يا خويا
ايه كتاب شيجاكو ده
احكيلي عليه من فضلك
و ليه هو مش ظريف
هو ده في السياسه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة شعاع من نور
احمد خالد توفيق و نبيل فاروق من الكتاب الذين اثروا مكتبتنا العربية بهذه النوعية من الروايات التي تجمع حولها الملايين من القراء فبعد ما كنا نهفو لكتابات محمود سالم الشياطين الثلاث عشر و المغامرون الخمسة و الثلاثة اصبحنا  نقرا و نستمتع بملف المستقبل و ماوراء الطبيعة و المكتب 19 و رجل المستحيل
اختيار رائع لعمل من الاعمال المقربة الي قلبي
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اشارك الاخت الفاضلة شعاع بالكتاب الثاني

 اسم الكتاب / الدائرة المغلقة
 مضمون الكتاب / رؤية لقوة العرب وضعفهم
المؤلف / دافيد برايس جونز

.. في إطار الحملات المغرضة على مجتمعنا العربي؛ والتي يتعرض لها الكيان القومي بين الحين والآخر؛ ضمن خطة استعمارية سيئة النوايا خبيثة الهدف. يأتي هذا الكتاب،  حتى نتعرف على روح العداء السافر التي تختفي خلف أقنعة الكتابة.. والتي تحاول أن تتسم- وأنى لها ذلك - بالموضوعية..!
          واحد من الكتب - وهي كثيرة - التي تتحدث عن العالم العربي ومشاكله، وذلك بقدر متطرف في العداء، فالمؤلف يعرض من خلال عمله الصحفي الذي أتاح له عدة زيارات للمنطقة، بعض منها كان في صحبة القوات الإسرائيلية خلال حروبها ضد العرب، ويقدم في 13 فصلا صورة رسمها للعالم العربي، واستخدم بذكاء خطا أساسيا وهو عدم مشاركة الجماهير العربية في صناعة القرار الخاص أو العام.
          فيقول إن العالم العربي ليست لديه مؤسسات تقوم - في ظل القانون والمجتمع وفق مفهوم عام للأهداف المتداولة - بعمل لغياب ما يمكن الاتفاق عليه أنه جيد وليست هناك عملية فعلية "ميكانيزم" لمشاركة الجماهير فيما يقرر أو يرسم باسمهم ولذلك اتسم المجتمع العربي بالقهر من الغني على الفقير والقوي على الضعيف والأب على الزوجة والأبناء، والعنف هو الغالب والمعتاد في السلوك لمواجهة التغيرات، فالاتفاق التعاقدي المشترك غير موجود في العلاقات العربية سواء بين العرب أنفسهم أو بين العرب والآخرين، ولذلك فإنه ليس هناك ما يمكن أن نسميه بالمجتمع العربي، ولكن هناك تجمعا بالواقع.
          والمشكلة في نظر المؤلف أن العرب بدلا من إدراك مدى التخلف إذ بهم على ثقة من أنفسهم ومستقبلهم مما يجعلهم أسرى في دائرة مغلقة رغم أن مصلحتهم تفرض عليهم كسر الطوق.

بين الفقر .. والطائفية

          وقد حاول المؤلف - من خلال 13 فصلا في الكتاب يكاد يكون كل منها منفصلا - إثبات مدى حصار الإنسان العربي في هذه الدائرة المغلقة، فهو يبدأ بالحديث عن المجتمع القبلي، ويقدم قصصا على لسان بعض الأشخاص أو حوادث من الصحف توضح انتشار العنف، ويرجعه إلى الغيرة في صعيد مصر بسبب الأنثى والعصبية الطائفية في سوريا مثلا ولبنان، وهكذا.
          فمن مصر يقدم شهادة لسيدة باسم "أم نعيمة" وكأن ذلك اسم ومرجع، المهم أنها تقول إن في صعيد مصر يكفي لإثارة الكراهية والحقد ثم العنف أن تكون أنت أكثر غنى من جارك أو أن أرضك أكثر إثمارا من أرضه. ورغم أننا لم نسمع في مصر عن ذلك إلا أن الكاتب يمضي في شهادة "أم نعيمة" التي تقول إن الشاب إذا تقدم إلى أسرة فتاة يطلبها للزواج ورفض أهلها لتفضيل شخص آخر عليه أكثر ثراء، فإن رد فعل الشاب الفقير الذي رفض هو أن يقوم بحرق أرض والد الفتاة أو يسمم مواشيه.
          ويروي من لبنان أنه في زحلة حاول سوري إلقاء قنبلة على شخص آخر ومات كلاهما نتيجة إطلاق شخص ثالث النار عليهما، أو أنه مات في أثناء محاولة إلقاء القنبلة التي انفجرت فيه وجرح معه ثلاثة من رفاقه واعتقل اثنان مسيحيان من زحلة من قبل بوليس لبنان للتحقيق، وفي اليوم التالي قام المسيحيون في زحلة بإضراب أغلقوا فيه الطرقات ودمروا السيارات مطالبين بالإفراج عن المتهمين، فخرج الشيعة بزحلة مدعمين من الفلسطينيين وضربوا المسيحيين، وسقط الكثير جرحى، وتبادل الطرفان إطلاق المدافع والصواريخ.

العنف.. وراية الشرف

          وينتقل في الفصل الثاني إلى الشرف والعار عنوانا وموضوعا للفصل، وكيف أن العالم العربي مبالغ في استخدامه لهما، وأن لكل منهما دلالة تختلف عما هو معروف في الغرب، وهي غير حقيقية في جوهرها إذ نجد الشخص معتزا بنفسه في مواجهة زملائه أو مجتمعه المتقارب معه، بينما هو ذليل في مواجهة الأعلى منه والأقوى، ويستشهد على ذلك بمقال للكاتب المصري سلامة موسى رغم أن المقال لا يعبر عن ذلك، وجاء الغرب ليقدم من خلال الاستعمار محاولة حضارية للخروج بالعرب إلى عالم الحضارة الغربية وإن كانت هناك محاولات عربية للدخول في حضارة الغرب مثل حكم محمد علي في مصر ومثله في تونس ولبنان، ولكن المحاولات كانت تجري في ظل أنظمة غير ديمقراطية سواء في بنائها التنظيمي أو في أسلوب حكمها، وارتبط ذلك بانتشار الفساد والمحسوبية مع الحكم العثماني، وتوارثته الأجيال حتى أن القاموس الإسلامي لا يعرف معنى شعار الثورة الفرنسية "الإخاء والمساواة والحرية"، وقد اهتم الكاتب في الفصل الخامس بتقويم العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة في المجتمع العربي وكيف أن الرجل يمارس السلطة حتى في زواج ابنته التي لابد أن يوقع عنها عقد الزواج وما يرتبط بذلك من مهر والتزامات، ثم يقدم النموذج التركي لكمال أتاتورك باعتباره محاولة لتقليد العالم الغربي في حضارته باعتبار ذلك هو الحلم للعالم العربي.
          ويصل من ملاحظاته إلى نتيجة بالغة الغرابة - ص 38  - بأن مسألة الشرف والعار تقف عائقا دون التطور وهو نفس الوضع في سيشل حيث العائلة هي الدولة، وقبل أن يعجب القارئ من الرابطة بين العالم العربي وسيشل يسارع إلى القول بأن المافيا وعصابات الكامورا بنابولي وكورسيكا وسكان الأقاليم الإسبانية يشاركون العرب مفهومهم في معارضة دور الدولة لممارسة العمل من خلال القوانين الطبيعية وإطاعة سلطاتها، وتصبح المقارنة واضحة بين المجتمع العربي وعصابات الجريمة.
          ويروي على لسان شيعي لبناني اسمه مروان - فقط - أنه يشعر بالراحة النفسية من قتل الأبرياء - وأن أحد أصدقائه قتل فقام مروان بإطلاق الرصاص على المارة فقتل منهم واحدا انتقاما لصديقه.

وجه وقناع.. واختلاق!!

          ويتحدث عن تناقض الشخصية العربية برواية لا مصدر لها سواه، إنه في مدينة حضرموت - في جنوب الجزيرة العربية - كان هناك اثنان من الشباب من "الأشراف" أي ينتمون إلى أسرة النبي محمد، وخلال سيرهما في الشوارع كان الناس يقبلون أيديهما ثم دخلا منزلهما في صحبة أجنبي وهو الراوي، وأغلقوا الأبواب والنوافذ وقاموا بالرقص "البوب" على موسيقى جهاز جروندج، ولكن الأسوأ على حد قوله كان في اليوم التالي حين قابل هذا الأجنبي واحدا من الطلبة الذين قبلوا الأيدي بالأمس، فقال له إن ذلك مجرد مظهر لإخفائه أنه ناصري ثوري يريد القضاء على هؤلاء الأشراف والإمبريالية أيضا، وهو يريد إخفاء نواياه بتقبيل الأيدي، وأظن أن القصة بهذا السياق لا تحتاج إلى تعليق أو كلمة إضافية حول موقف الكاتب وتداخل الصور بعضها في البعض الآخر على صفحات الكتاب.
          ويؤكد المؤلف أنه في القرن السادس عشر لم يسافر عربي أو تركي إلى أوربا ولا خرجت سفينة من الشواطئ العربية أو التركية، ولكن فقط القراصنة من البرابرة وبالخليج - ص 59 - وحدهم الذين كانوا يثيرون الخوف ويقطعون الطريق على سفن التجارة الأوربية، وفي غياب الاتصال بالمثقفين الأوربيين والتطورات الاجتماعية بأوربا ضمن المسلمون هذه العلاقة غير المتكافئة التي حدثت بعد ذلك، ففشلت تركيا في الاستيلاء على فيينا، وحاربوا روسيا لأكثر من قرنين وتنتهي كل حرب بخسارة لهم واتفاقات غير متوازنة.

عقدة الخواجة والتعصب المقيت!!

          والكاتب لا يرى في القيادات العربية عبر أربعة قرون من يستحق الثناء غير هؤلاء الذين حاولوا السير على الطريق الغربي مثل إسماعيل باشا في مصر ونظرائه في البلدان الأخرى العربية بينما الآخرون مجرمون حاولوا السير على طريق مستقل.
          فمحمد علي في مصر كان يجمع النساء والأطفال والرجال في سخرة وعبودية ليمثلوا قوة العمل لمشاريعه. والنتيجة من وجهة نظر المؤلف تأييد ما يقول إن ماركس أكده حول عدالة غزو فرنسا للجزائر، حيث جميعهم إقطاعيون وقتلة في مجتمع "بربري"، وكان ماركس مع غيره يوافقون على أن الغزو كان بهدف - ص 75 - نشر الحضارة في كل مكان.
          وهو لذلك لا يرى في العالم العربي غير الموارنة الذين يمثلون هذا التحضر، وأنهم لهذا السبب تعرضوا للمذابح عبر القرون من العرب. بينما ينتشر الفساد بين العرب حتى يصبح جزءا من ممارسة حياتهم - ص 92 - اليومية، حتى أن الفساد يلعب نفس دور المنافسة في النظام الديمقراطي، فهو يمثل سطوة القوي على الضعيف في العالم العربي، وقد وصل الأمر إلى أن الامتحانات العامة لدخول الجامعات وإدارات الحكومة والقوات المسلحة وخاصة كليات تدريب الضباط والحقوق هي نوع من النكتة - ص 93 - إذ الأمر لا يخرج من القدرة على النفوذ والعلاقات، فالشاب يدخل وخلفه "لوبي" من الجد والأب والعم والأقارب.

الزيف البين

          وإذا كان الكاتب قد حرص على أن يسجل في مقدمة الكتاب أنه ليس باحثا ولا أكاديميا ولكنه مجرد كاتب، إلا أنه حاول أن يثبت مقولاته من خلال الرجوع إلى الكثير من الكتب والمقالات القديمة ليبدو الكتاب وكأنه دراسة علمية، وإن تواضع الكاتب عن ذكر ذلك بينما الحقيقة أنه استخدم المراجع استخداما خاطئا وبقراءة غير سليمة، وهناك أخطاء تاريخية كثيرة وقع فيها الكاتب وشواهد تصل إلى درجة الشائعات مثل قوله إن السد العالي كان سببا في نشر البلهارسيا حتى أصبحت بنسبة 75%، ويخلط الوقائع بالكذب في أسلوب الكتابة، مثلما يسجل أن غير المسلم في زمن الإسلام الأول كان يدفع الجزية، وهو يتحدث عن التمييز في الضرائب حتى الآن بين المسلم وغير المسلم في العالم العربي رغم أن ذلك غير صحيح.
          ولعل الغريب أن يقدم الكاتب فصله الثامن من الكتاب عن تأثير النازية على العرب وكيف أن هناك تشابها وتوافقا في موقفهما من اليهود، وينتقل في فصل آخر عن القضية الفلسطينية، ويشرح كيف أن المنظمة لا تعبر عن الشعب الفلسطيني وأنها تنظيم لنخبة أقلية تسعى إلى العنف.
          وواضح أنه حتى حين أراد معالجة ظاهرة القبلية في المجتمع العربي فإنه خلط بين القبلية والطائفية، وهو أمر إما أن يكون نتيجة الجهل بالموضوع، أو أن يكون بالقصد للوصول إلى ما لم يكتبه باحث مهما كان قدر العداء في كتاباته للعرب، حيث قال المؤلف إنه ليس هناك ما يطلق عليه بالمجتمع العربي، والذي هو قائم هو مجرد تجمع لأفراد عرب.
          وأخطر ما في الكتاب هو الفهم الخاطئ للإسلام بل وتشويه صورة الدعوة الإسلامية وهو يقوم بخلط واضح بين التيارات الإسلامية السياسية التي يرتفع صوتها بالتطرف حتى ضد المسلمين وبين مبادئ الإسلام نفسه، ويقدم آراء على لسان جمال الدين الأفغاني كان يحب امرأة هولندية.
          والظاهرة الثانية غير خلط المعلومات هي عدم استخدام منهج دقيق في الكتابة، فهو يبدأ الفصل بعنوان وعدة فقرات ليخرج إلى موضوعات متفرقة يقدم فيها مجرد شواهد على أخطاء في تركيبة المجتمع العربي، وهو يكاد يتصيد الأخطاء ويبني عليها نتائج بتعميم غير علمي ولا دقيق.

اقول للجميع انتبهوا فهذا هو ما يروه منا (وجه قبيح دميم تغطيه النتوءات و العفن)هذا ما يروه فينا فماذا نحن فاعلون

اسف علي الاطالة و لكن الكتاب مكون من 300 صفحة فماذا افعل

تقبلو تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## حمادو

*يا اهلا يا اهلا بكلويز

كتاب شيكاجو دا للمؤلف علاء الاسواني صاحب كتاب عمارة يعقوبيان اللى عمل ضجة في مصر والعالم العربي بل كمان العالم كله لانه كشف وجه اخر لمصر.

اما كتابه شيكاجو فكان الى حد ما مختلف عن عمارة يعقوبيان.
وقصته بتتلخص في مجموعة من الاطباء المصريين بيعملوا دكتوراه في شيكاجو.
المجموعة دي مكونة من طبقات كثيرة في المجتمع المصري
منها الطبيبة الملتزمة شيماء محمدي من طنطا بلبسها الفضفاض الواسع
ناجي عبد الصمد الثورى القاهرى المقهور الغير ملتزم باى اداب اسلامية يشرب الخمر ويعاشر النساء
طارق حسيب الطبيب المنغلق على نفسه مابيسيبش ركعة
احمد دنانة كلب الحكومة ورئيس رابطة الدارسين العرب في شيكاجو

بخلاف بعض الاطباء المقيمين في شيكاجو من فترة امثال
الطبيب رأفت ثابت الناقم على كل ما هو مصري
محمد صلاح الشخص المتزن العاقل الذي يطارده ماضيه وحبيبته المصرية.
بخلاف الدكتور كرم المسيحي الذي يريد عمل انقلاب.

بتبدأ القصة بابراز كل الجوانب النفسية لكل واحد منهم واظهار مناطق عيوبه ومناطق ضعفه.
ثم يبدأ بعض الابطال يتعرفوا على بعض مثل شيماء تعرفت على طارق حسيب ووقعوا في قصة حب وانتهت قصتهم بان شيماء اصبحت حامل من طارق بالرغم من التزامها الشديد ولكن الشيطان اقوي من الجميع...وفي النهاية قامت بعملية اسقاط للجنين.

الطبيب رأفت ثابت يدور في دوامة بين كونه انسان كان مصري في يوم من الايام ولكن ظروف البلد منعته من مواصلة المعيشة في مصر, تزوج من اجنبيه وانجب منها طفلة اورثها بعض امراضه الاجتماعية وانفصامه في الشخصية حتى ماتت البنت في نهاية القصة بسبب تعاطيها للمخدرات وبسبب عشقها لمدمن مخدرات.

محمد صلاح الطبيب العاقل وصل به حنينه للماضى الى ان اتصل بحبيبته التى قالت له انه اجبن من مواصلة كفاحه ضد الظلم في مصر, وانه ذهب لامريكا هاربا...طبعا الحنين دا وصله لمرحلة العجز الجنسي مع زوجته الامريكية وفي النهاية قرروا الطلاق..ثم تعرف على الدكتور كرم وناجى عبد الصمد الذي اراد القيام بثورة تصحيحية في مصر, وانابو دكتور محمد صلاح بالقاء بيان طلب استقالة الرئيس المصري اثناء زيارته لشيكاجو...وبالفعل تحمس محمد صلاح للفكرة وبعد ان كان بينه وبين الرئيس خطوة واحدة بدلا من ان يقرأ بيان الاستقالة قام بالترحيب بالرئيس في شيكاجو...وانتهت قصته بانه قتل نفسه.

ناجي عبد الصمد الثورى تعرف على الدكتور كرم وحكي له عن ان ما يحدث في مصر ليس فقط تعصب ضد المسيحيين وانما هو تعسف حكومي ضد كل المصريين...ثم اشترك مع دكتور كرم في حملة توقيعات طلب استقالة الرئيس, ولكن بعد ان انتهت جولة الرئيس المصري في شيكاجو تم اعتقاله من قبل الامن المصري بعد ما صوروه مع فتاة يهودية اسرائيلية وهو يعاشرها في بيته.

الدكتور كرم المسيحي اذكى الجميع لم يصبه سوء وانما كان يعمل دائما في الظلام.

احمد دنانة البخيل المتظاهر بالايمان والتقوى والسبحة في يده طوال الوقت نزل مصر تزوج من فتاة ثرية جميلة حتى يستغل ثرائها لنفسه, ويستغل جمالها لرؤسائه....في النهاية زوجته تركته وسافرت مصر وتم رفده من الجامعة...ولكن على الصعيد السياسي بما انه كلب الحكومة فلم يحدث له شئ بالعكس استطاع ان يصل لكبير السفارة المصرية في امريكا.

بخلاف طبعا بعض الشخصيات الامريكية المحورية في القصة.


المشكلة يا بكلويز مش في القصة...المشكلة في ابرازه السودوي لابطال القصة وكأن كل المجتمع المصري مريض نفسيا...
بل الاكثر من كده هو معرفة علاء الاسواني  ببعض الامور الدينية اللى باكثر من مفهوم وباكثر من معنى فتلاقيه في بعض الاحيان يتكلم بنفس الاية ويعطي لها اكثر من معنى..
على سبيل المثال استدل بالقران والسنة في  تبرير ضرب احمد دنانة زوجته وتأديبها..وكمان استدل بالقران والسنة في حق الزوجة من ترك زوجها...
او بين شيماء وطارق لما اكتشفت انها حامل منه استدلت من القران والسنة ما يجعلها تخرج من دائرة الزنا...في نفس الوقت طارق استدل من القران والسنة ما يجعله يبعد عنها لانها اصبحت بنت سهلة...

او ناجي عبد الصمد لما تكلم عن الخمور وقال انها شئ له طعم وان الدولة الاموية تقريبا او العباسية كانوا بيشربوا الخمور بالرغم من انهم خلافات اسلامية...

المهم ان انا جات لي حالة نفسية سيئة وانا كنت المفروض في اجازة هههههههههههههههههه

كتاب قيم...كتاب فيه تناقضات رهيبة بتحصل في كل مجتمع
ولكن ملاحظاتي عليه وعلى عمارة يعقوبيان انه دايما بيخرج الزاني وشارب الخمر من المشاكل زي الشعرة من العجينة...
ودايما بينهى قصة كل شخص متمسك بدينه بفضيحة او بقتل...

دا ببساطة شديدة كان الكتاب على حسب ما انا فاكره...انما صدقيني الكتاب دا من نوعية الكتب اللى لازم تحطيها في مكتبتك واللى فعلا لو قريتيه بتمعن هايوصل ليكي مشاعر المصري المقيم في الغرب, ودا واضح جدا في مذكرات ناجي عبد الصمد في الكتاب عندما قال 
"يقاتل الجندي اعداءه بضراوة, يتمنى لو يفنيهم جميعا, لكنه ذا قدر له مرة واحدة ان يعبر الى الجانب الاخر ويتجول بين صفوفهم سيجدهم بشرا طبيعيين مثله, سيري احدهم يكتب خطابا لزوجته واخر يتأمل صور اطفاله وثالثا يحلق ذقنه ويدندن...كيف يفكر الجندي حينئذ؟؟ ربما يعتقد انه كان مخدوعا عندما حارب هؤلاء الناس الطيبين وعليه ان يغير موقفه منهم او ربما يفكر ان ما يراه مجرد مظهر خادع وان هؤلاء الوادعين ما ان يتخذوا مواقعهم ويشهروا اسلحتهم حتى يتحولوا الى مجرمين يقتلون اهله ويسعون الى اذلال بلاده.
ما اشبهني بذلك الجندي...انا الان في امريكا التى طالما هاجمتها وهتفت بسقوطها واحرقت علمها في المظاهرات..امريكا المسئولة عن افقار وشقاء ملايين البشر في العالم...امريكا التى ساندت اسرائيل وسلحتها ومكنتها من قتل الفلسطينيين وانتزاع ارضهم..امريكا التى دعمت كل الحكام الفاسدين المستبدين في العالم العربي من اجل مصالحها...امريكا الشريرة هذه اراها الان من الداخل فتنتابني حيرة ذلك الجندي ويلح علي السؤال..هؤلاء الامريكيون الطيبون الذين يتعاملون مع الغرباء بلطف, الذين يبتسمون في وجهك ويحيونك بمجرد ان تلقاهم, الذين يساعدونك ويفسحون لك الطريق امام الابواب ويشكرونك بحرارة لاقل سبب...هل يدركون مدى بشاعة الجرائم التى تقترفها حكوماتهم في حق الانسانية؟"
 صدقيني انا كمان حصلت لى نفس الحالة


يالا يا شعاع اديني قلت كتاب اهو بالرغم من انى كنت داخل اصلا اتكلم عن كتاب اسمه الحرب على الارهاب هل هي حرب على الاسلام؟؟

وعلى فكرة احمد خالد توفيق من الناس اللى باستمتع جدا بقراية اساطيرهم...وانا ليا مع احمد خالد توفيق طقوس معينة هو نفسه قالها قبل كده..
جربي اقري اساطيره في ضوء الشموع في غرفة مغلقة ويكون الشباك مفتوح منه جزء بسيط جدا بحيث انه يدخل هواء يحرك ضوء الشمعة...صدقيني شعرك هايقف...ههههههههههه وهاتحسي بطعم مختلف تماما لكل القصص بتاعته 
انما لو قريتيها في النور وسط العيلة مش هاتحسى اد كده بجمال القصة

اشكرك مرة اخرى على الموضوع
والى لقاء مع كتاب الحرب على الارهاب.

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية..الآنسة بكلويز...





			
				شعشع ممكن اقولك يا شعشع
			
		

هههههههههههه...شعشع!!...امممممم..ok نمشيها شعشع عشان خاطرك...





			
				انا بصراحه عمري مقريت ما وراء الطبيعه دي
علي ما اعتقد انها نوعيه مسلسل اكس فايلز صح و لا انا غلطانه
يعني مش بتستهويني قوي قرائتها و لكن احب ان اتفرج عليها
			
		

لأ هي مش زي إكس فايلز...هي سلسلة سهلة ممتنعة دكتور أمراض دم بيقع في مشاكل و ورطات خارقة للعادة...زي تجارب مع مذوئبين أو مصاصين دماء أو موتى أحياء...و غيرها...
زي ما قلت قبل كده هي فيها حاجات كتير بتخالف المنطق...بس لو جربتي تقري رواية منها بجد الأسلوب هيفرق معاكي...ده غير إنه المعلومة بتوصلك بشكل جميل و راقي...
عن نفسي...لي تحفظات كتير جداً على كتير من الروايات في السلسلة...و إن كان ده مش هيغير من تميزها بالنسبة لي....

و بعدين بقى و ده أهم فرق بينها و بين إكس فايلز...إنها مش مقرفة قوي زيها...هههههههههههههههههه..





			
				موضوع عيون راسبوتين ذكرني بفيلم اسمه (هيل بوي) او فتي الجحيم و كان فيه شخصيه (ما وراء طبيعيه) تجسد شخصيه راسبيوتين و لكنها ميت و شبعان موت و جسده عباره عن تراب و يعمل و كانه الاله و له تروس و لكنه يعقل تماما و يتحرك و ياكل و يشرب و يدير التروس المحركه له بنفسه 
و مهما حاول ابطال الفيلم قتله لم يفلحوا و كان الحل الوحيد انهم زنقوه في سيوخ و رموا عليها ترس عظيم ضخم لحد ما التراب اللي جواه التصفي
			
		

هههههههههههههههه...

بالمناسبة للي معندوش فكرة...مين هو راسبوتين....

راسبوتين أو غريغوري يافيموفيتش راسبوتين كان راهب انحرف إلى حياة الفسوق_سموه بالراهب الشيطان_...و الجري و راء الرذيلة...بيقولوا ماسبش حاجة وحشة إلا و عملها...سر شهرة الشخصية دي إنه كان عنده كاريزما مش طبيعية اتركزت بشكل أساسي في نظرة عنيه_بيقولوا كده!!!_كانت ليه عينان مغناطيسيتان....و وصل للقيصر و زوجته لما كانوا في الحكم في روسيا و تقريباً كان هو اللي بيحكم من خلال نفوذه عند زوجة القيصر و بالتالي عند القيصر ذاته...

و البعض اعتقد في قدرته على الشفاء...و زاد شهرة و نفوذ خصوصاً إنه كان بيمارس السحر و الشعوذة اللي كان في إهتمام بيهم في الفترة دي....و مع تزايد النفوذ زاد الأعداء و بدا التدبير لمحاولات قتله...و كانت في محاولة لقتله بالسم...بس فشلت لأنه كان بياخد جرعات من السم بإنتظام..الموضوع ده عمل مناعه عنده ضد أفتك أنواع السم و أصاب قاتله المفترض بالهلع و قتها...فطلع المسدس و ضربه بالنار...خرج راسبوتين بيترنح من المكان اللي كانوا فيه و عاجلوه بالرصاص تاني و ضربوه بهراوة و قيدوه و رموه في النهر...
المهم إنه تشريح الجثة اثبت إنه كان عايش لما اترمى في النهر و إنه مات بسبب المية اللي كانت في الرئة..!!!!!!!!....

شخصية مش طبيعية فعلاً....





			
				انا في اعتقدادي الدائم ان الكاتب مهما كان الموضوع الذي يكتب فيه فان خياله و الهامه ياتي مما حوله او مما يراه فقد يري منظر ما او شكل ما و يوحي له هذا الشكل او المنظر بقصه خياليه طويله عريضه و يتعجب كلها القراء
و اعتقد ان احمد توفيق من هذه النوعيه بالرغم من انيي لا اعرفه و لم اقرا له ابدا و لكن الخيال الخصب دائما ما يكون لديه اعين يري بها ما يتخيله في ابسط الاشياء
			
		

فعلاً هو قال إنه بعض الروايات..جت فكرتها من شكل او صورة مرت بيه...بس مش كلها...ضيفي على ده كمان ثقافته الواسعة جداً_ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله_ و قراءاته الكتيرة و في اكتر من مجال....

تمام كده ^_^..

السلسلة جميلة جداً يا شيماء و لو حبيتي تجربي كبداية...انصحك تقري إما أسطورتنا أو حسناء المقبرة...

مستنياكي تنوريني يا قمر...

تحياتي...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الفاضل...ابن طيبة...





			
				احمد خالد توفيق و نبيل فاروق من الكتاب الذين اثروا مكتبتنا العربية بهذه النوعية من الروايات التي تجمع حولها الملايين من القراء فبعد ما كنا نهفو لكتابات محمود سالم الشياطين الثلاث عشر و المغامرون الخمسة و الثلاثة اصبحنا نقرا و نستمتع بملف المستقبل و ماوراء الطبيعة و المكتب 19 و رجل المستحيل
اختيار رائع لعمل من الاعمال المقربة الي قلبي
			
		

سعيدة إنه إختياري حاز على إعجاب حضرتك...و على فكرة أنا بردو كنت باقرأ كتير ل محمود سالم...بس بعد ما اكتشفت أجاثا كريستي بصراحة بطلت أقرأله...لأني حسيت بفرق رهيب فعلاً بين الإتنين...

بالنسبة لكتاب الدائرة المغلقة....

تحية لحضرتك على الإختيار المتميز بجد...الكتاب بيحكي واقع...

للأسف زي ما حضرتك قلت في كتير من الكتاب الغرب بيهاجموا المسلمين و العرب من دون الإستناد على حقائق...
المصيبة بقى يا أستاذ معتز مش في الكُتاب بس...المصيبة في المواطن الغربي العادي اللي بيستمد ثقافته في الغالب من إعلام فاسد موجه لتشويه صورة المسلمين في العالم و ما أكترهم...

كنت متعودة لو حصلت حاجة في المنطقة أشوف عناوين الأخبار على الياهو بما إنه من المواقع واسعة الإنتشار في أمريكا و العالم...
يعني...نوع من الفضول اشوف هل هم موضوعين و لا لأ....و أيام الحرب الأخيرة على لبنان كنت بشوف العناوين لما حصلت مجزرة قانا التانية...فتحت التعليقات على الخبر من باب الفضول...بيقولوا الفضول قتل القط!!....

المهم أنا كان عندي فكرة إني ممكن أشوف حاجات تدايقني...بس مكنتش أتخيل إنها بالصورة دي..
مكنش في و لا تعليق واحد منصف في حق المسلمين و العرب..!!!!!!....و أنا عمالة اقلب و سط التعليقات...لقيت تعليق بينتقد الإسلام و المسلمين...و إنه المسلمة مهانه و من مظاهر إهانتها الحجاب و رخصة السواقة اللي لازم عليها رضا و لي الأمر...و منعها من الخروج و غيرها و ربط ده بتعاليم الإسلام...و إنه ده دليل على همجية الدين ده...و كلام كتير كده...
الكلام ده طبعاً استفزني جداً جداً...خصوصاً إنه الشخص ده مكنش بيشتم و خلصت القصة..لأ ده بيقول ده دين القتل و الهمجية و بيسوق الأدلة على كلامه...

رديت عليه بصفتي مسلمة...و انتقدت ربطه بين وجود مظاهر خاطئة كعادات و تقاليد لبعض الدول و كون دي من تعاليم الإسلام...و قدمتله ادلة و مواقع على عدم صحة كلامه....

اللي متوقعتهوش بقى إنه اعتذرلي و وعدني إنه هيتحرى عن الإسلام بموضوعية...

قيس بقى على كده يا أستاذ معتز كتيييييير فاهمين غلط و مش رافضين الصح...بس إحنا فيييين؟؟؟؟....





			
				فالاتفاق التعاقدي المشترك غير موجود في العلاقات العربية سواء بين العرب أنفسهم أو بين العرب والآخرين
			
		

أنا متفقة معاه في النقطة دي...و دي حاجة بنعيشها كل يوم...و كل مكان..على سبيل المثال لا الحصر...الدكاترة في الجامعات و المدرسين....اللي في الغالب بيحجروا على الطالب حق التفكير....و كله نظام "ده اللي بيجي في الإمتحان  و متصدعنيش بقى"...
و غيره و غيره من الأمثلة....





			
				وجاء الغرب ليقدم من خلال الاستعمار محاولة حضارية للخروج بالعرب إلى عالم الحضارة الغربية وإن كانت هناك محاولات عربية للدخول في حضارة الغرب مثل حكم محمد علي في مصر ومثله في تونس ولبنان، ولكن المحاولات كانت تجري في ظل أنظمة غير ديمقراطية سواء في بنائها التنظيمي أو في أسلوب حكمها، وارتبط ذلك بانتشار الفساد والمحسوبية مع الحكم العثماني، وتوارثته الأجيال حتى أن القاموس الإسلامي لا يعرف معنى شعار الثورة الفرنسية "الإخاء والمساواة والحرية"،
			
		

امممم....واضح إنه الكاتب من خلال كتابه عاوز يقول إنه الحضارة الغربية هي الأفضل و إنه الحضارة الإسلامية تحديداً ما هي إلا رمز للتخلف و العصبية القبلية و الإزدواجية....

و أنجح النماذج من وجهة نظره هي لأشخاص حاولوا التشبث بالحضارة الغربية...

المشكلة للأسف الشديد من الطرفين....هجوم و لا موضوعية من بعضهم..و سلبية و ضعف و تخاذل مننا...

أفتكر في مرة د.زغلول النجار لما كان بيحكي على وجوده هو ومجموعة من العلماء الربانيين أثناء حرب الخليج الأولى...و في فترات الراحة كانوا بيعقدوا ندوات مع الجنود الأمريكيين اللي كانوا بيحضروها على أساس إنه مفيش وسيلة ترفيه تانية غير دي...

و أسلم في الحرب دي أكتر من 20000 جندي أمريكي...بيحكي الدكتور إنه واحد بعد إسلامه بكى بكاء أقرب للنحيب..لما سألوه مالك...قالهم ذنبهم ايه أبويا و أمي يموتوا و هم ميعرفوش حاجة عن الدين ده...و قالهم انتوا السبب..!!!!!!!!!!!....

كلنا...مسؤلين عن فهم الغرب الخاطيء لينا أولاً بعدم تطبيقنا لتعاليم ديننا صحيحة و وقتها كنا هنبقى مثال حي مش مجرد كلام....ثانياً بخوفنا و ضعفنا و ذلنا...و الهزيمة النفسية اللي إحنا عايشينها من الإنبهار غير المبرر بحضارة فارغة قوامها المادة و لا شيء غيرها...

الكتاب فعلاً من وجهة نظري...تجسيد لأزمة التواصل بينا و بين الغرب...الله المستعان.....

إختيار أكتر من متميز أستاذ معتز...بشكرك جداً جداً عليه...

تحياتي....
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...حمادو...





			
				انبي يا حمادو يا خويا
ايه كتاب شيجاكو ده
احكيلي عليه من فضلك
و ليه هو مش ظريف
هو ده في السياسه؟؟؟؟؟
			
		

أشكرك على المداخلة الجميلة...ياترى إيه رأي بكلويز في الرواية؟؟؟....^_^...





			
				وعلى فكرة احمد خالد توفيق من الناس اللى باستمتع جدا بقراية اساطيرهم...وانا ليا مع احمد خالد توفيق طقوس معينة هو نفسه قالها قبل كده..
جربي اقري اساطيره في ضوء الشموع في غرفة مغلقة ويكون الشباك مفتوح منه جزء بسيط جدا بحيث انه يدخل هواء يحرك ضوء الشمعة...صدقيني شعرك هايقف...ههههههههههه وهاتحسي بطعم مختلف تماما لكل القصص بتاعته 
انما لو قريتيها في النور وسط العيلة مش هاتحسى اد كده بجمال القصة
			
		

ههههههههههههه..مش لدرجة شموع يعني...ناسي إني 7- ..*_*..

بس عموما يعني ضروري يكون البيت كله نايم عشان أعيش في الجو...أسلوبه يجبرك إنك تعيش معاه كل كلمة حتى لو كان مين حواليك....

أشكرك مرة تانية على المداخلة الجميلة...و في إنتظار كتابك التاني...

تحياتي....
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *يا اهلا يا اهلا بكلويز*
> 
> *كتاب شيكاجو دا للمؤلف علاء الاسواني صاحب كتاب عمارة يعقوبيان اللى عمل ضجة في مصر والعالم العربي بل كمان العالم كله لانه كشف وجه اخر لمصر.*
> 
> *اما كتابه شيكاجو فكان الى حد ما مختلف عن عمارة يعقوبيان.*
> *وقصته بتتلخص في مجموعة من الاطباء المصريين بيعملوا دكتوراه في شيكاجو.*
> *المجموعة دي مكونة من طبقات كثيرة في المجتمع المصري*
> *منها الطبيبة الملتزمة شيماء محمدي من طنطا بلبسها الفضفاض الواسع*
> *ناجي عبد الصمد الثورى القاهرى المقهور الغير ملتزم باى اداب اسلامية يشرب الخمر ويعاشر النساء*
> ...


بصراحه وجعت قلبي
ايه ده
يلهوي علي الفظاعه (بصراحه اقصي ما يقال انها نفسيات فظيعه) بالرغم من انها نماذج فعلا موجوده و ليس في مجتمعنا فقط بل موجود منها في كل المجتمعات
و علي حسب ما قرات منك ان كل الشخصيات وصلت الي (الحد الاقصي) في النفسيه اي وصلت الي الاكستريم و بالتالي اصبحت شخصيات مدمره نفسيا و اجتماعيا و اخلاقيا
ما وصل الي حده انقلب الي ضده
لذلك ديننا دين الوسط "وجعلناكم امه وسطا"
الوسط و الاعتدال في كل شئ

بالنسبه الي ان الكاتب يتعامل مع الزاني و الخامورجي و يخرجهم زي الشعره من العجينه و يعطيهم الاعذار المنطقيه الا انها اكيد ليست مقبوله و اعتقد انها خطا في شخصيه الكاتب نفسه
اي ان الكاتب نفسه لديه خطا ما او نقص ما في عوامل شخصيته تجعله يندفع في تبرئه هذين العنصرين من البشر 
و اكبر دليل علي ذلك استخدامه الاحكام القرانيه علي هواه و لترجمه السبب المنتطقي الذي يريد ان ينجي به الشخصيه او يتهمها 

بصراحه في مثل هذه الرويات او الكتب انا ارفض استخدام الدين او علي الاقل ارفض الاستدلال بالقران الكريم لان الكاتب قد لا يكون مؤهلا لذلك كما هو واضح مع هذا الكاتب و ايضا هو ليس من الفقهاء او المفسرين حتي يستدل بالايات بدون فحص دقيق و رجوع الي اهل العلم في مغزاها و معانيها

رايي ككل في هذه الروايه مع روايه عماره يعقوبيان لاني قد شاهدت الفيلم ان الكاتب واقعي الي اقصي درجه و انا بصراحه اشجع هذه النوع من الكاتابات التي تواجه المجتمع بالاخطاء و محاوله اصلاحها. قد لا يسترسل الكاتب ضمنا في الكاتب في اساليب الاصلاح و لكن كما يقال ان الدواء من الداء او اذا عرفت الداء سهل عليك معرفته الدواء

مثلا بالنسبه للمنحرفين جنسيا من الشباب او الفتيات نحن نعمل جيدا انهم موجودون في مصر و بانتشار و لهم اماكن تواجد و مجتمعات للتجمع و هذا صحيح
 ولكننا مجتمع مسلم شرقي و قد وضعنا الكاتب في موضع اختيار فظيع اننا نعرف هذا و نسكت و نكتم في احشائنا الغضب من الرجس و الفجور الذي بدا يملا اركان البلد او ان نعرف و نواجه و نحارب و نقوام هذه النجاسات
و كان رد الفعل واضحا في وسائل الاعلام
لم يكن ليصل هذا الي البيوت لولا ان تم انتاج الفيلم و لكن تاتي لنقول ان التمثيل بمثل هذا الاباحه حرام و ندخل في دائه اخري فرعيه

اصبحنا في خط الصفر مره اخري دائره مفرغه من الهموم و المشاكل
و لكن لو رجعنا و عدنا الي اسلامنا الجميل

"ان بليتم فاستتروا"

اشكرك اخي العزيز علي الروايه الشيقه و ان شاء الله اشتريها بس يا رب قلبي ميوجعنيش

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *أشكرك على المداخلة الجميلة...ياترى إيه رأي بكلويز في الرواية؟؟؟....^_^...*


شعشع صديقتي العزيزه

فعلا القصه بتاعت شيكاغو دي مميزه و مهمه جدا
و انا بصراحه بشجع كل واحد انه يقرا الرويات التي تظهر خفايا المجتمع
الجهل بالوضع المجتمعي دائما شئ مش كويس لان الانسان في الاخر لما بيظهر له شئ مش متوقعه بيحصل شئ من الصدمه او خيبه الامل

انا اكره الصدمات قدر كرهي لحال بلادي الجميله

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
العزيزة...الآنسة بكلويز...

أنا متفقة معاكي في كتير من كلامك...





			
				و علي حسب ما قرات منك ان كل الشخصيات وصلت الي (الحد الاقصي) في النفسيه اي وصلت الي الاكستريم و بالتالي اصبحت شخصيات مدمره نفسيا و اجتماعيا و اخلاقيا
ما وصل الي حده انقلب الي ضده
لذلك ديننا دين الوسط "وجعلناكم امه وسطا"
الوسط و الاعتدال في كل شئ
			
		

اممممم...تعرفي دايماً كنت بسأل نفسي..هل الزيادة في التدين زيها زي أي زيادة بتؤدي لنتائج عكسيه؟؟؟....
و إيه معنى التطرف في الدين من الأساس؟؟؟....هل هو التعمق في العلوم الشرعية؟؟...و لا أخذ منهج منحرف و غير صحيح...زي السلفية الجهادية كده؟؟؟.....
هل التعمق في العلم الشرعي..و معرفة الحلال و الحرام و محاولة إتقاء غضب رب العالمين...تقع تحت معنى التطرف؟؟؟؟؟...

يبقى هنا لازم نقول إنه التعمق في العلوم ككل تطرف...و ده شيء مش صحيح...

يبقى التطرف في الدين هو أخد منهج مش صحيح من الأساس....و ما أكتر المناهج غير الصحيحة المتابينة بين تمييع الدين تحت مسمى الوسطيه و الإعتدال أو التطرف...

للأسف كتير جداً جداً من الكتاب معندهمش فرق بين التدين و التطرف...أكتر من كده...الحجاب و عدم لبس المايوه للبنت عند البعض قمة التطرف...
و في فيلم اتعمل كانت قصته كده و معروف جداً....أعتقد نفس الموضوع عند علاء الأسواني...

و أكيد متفقة معاكي إنه رواياته بتكشف واقع و جوانب سلبية جداً من المجتمع_حتى لو كان من زاوية غريبة جداً و إلى حد ما مش مقبولة من وجهة نظري_...بس هل قدم الحل؟؟؟؟؟...
أعتقد إنه بالمنطق بتاعه مفيش حل...عايز يقولك و لا التدين نافع و لا غير التدين نافع...
الله المستعان...





			
				الجهل بالوضع المجتمعي دائما شئ مش كويس لان الانسان في الاخر لما بيظهر له شئ مش متوقعه بيحصل شئ من الصدمه او خيبه الامل
			
		

متفقه معاكي %100...و على نفس الخط...طالما إننا عرفنا يبقى نحاول إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه و نبتدي بنفسنا...

"ظهر الفساد في البر و البحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس...ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون"...

سعيدة جداً بيكي يا شيمو...

تحياتي يا قمر...
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته يا شباب
اسفه جدا جدا للتاخير
اهيه باقي رحلات كتاب اعجب و اغرب الرحلات في التاريخ
انا وصلت الي الرحله 20

الرحله 21: رحله الفنان بوم جوجان الذي هرب من زوجته في منتصف الليل علي صوت يناديه من سقف الحجره يقول له اهرب و تعالي ارسم و رحلته الي جزيرة تاهيتي

الرحله 22: رحله عارضه الازياء ميشيل ري التي تحولت الي مراسله صحفيه و ذهبت الي فيتنام

الرحله 23: رحله الكاتب الانجليزي جورج مكش و كتابه  الساخر "كيف تنطح السحاب - الولايات المتحده بعد ارتيادها و اعاده اكتشافها و تفسيرها"

الرحله 24: هي ليست رحله بالمعني المفهوم و لكنها تتحدث عن تطوير استخدام المبيدات الحشريه في مكافحه الحشرات علي مدي السنين و كيف ان الحشرات حصل لها تطور جيني لتتاقلم مع المبيدات . فهذه تعتبر رحله تطور اكثر منها رحله شخص بحد ذاتيه

الرحله 25: رحله مكونه من 7 رجال و بطه و قرد علي سفينه اسمها رع الاولي و مصنعه من ورق البردي و السبع رجال هم الروسي الطبيب يوري و ايلاطالي كارلو موري و هو مصور الرحله و المكسيكس استاذ جامعي  اسمه سانتياجو و الافريقي عبدالله جبرين من تشاد و هو مسلم و المصري جورج سوريال مهندس كيمايائي و الامريكي هو نورمان و هو ملاح الرحله و كلهم من ديانات مختلفه و الي جانب السبعه نسناس صغير و بطه مربوطه من احدي ساقيها

الرحله 26:رحله الشاب فان دربوست بحثا عن اقزام البوسمان في جنوب افريقيا و كيف انه سمع انهم يشربون الماء في بيض النعام و انهم ضغار الحجم جدا و ملامحهم جميله و لكنهم وحوش و لون بشرتهم لون الذهب الاسود

الرحله 27: رحله الشاب اريك نيوبي في البحر و تنقله بين السفن الرحاله .

الرحله 28: رحله الشاب ايمي تشيفلي 15 الف ميل علي ظهر حصان من اسبانيا الي نيويورك

الرحله 29:رحله ارسي دوسوسبر و رجل يدعي بالما و صعودهم الي جبال الاب و قمته و ما هي حقيقه القصه و من فيهم وصل و من الراوي و اين تقع الاكذوبه

الرحله 30" رجله اديب ايطاليا الكبير الربتو مورافيا و حائط الصين.




و البقيه تاتي: هانت و اسفه للتاخير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...

آسفة جداً خالص قوي بالمرة للتأخيييييييير...

كنت عاوزة أنزل مقال للدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري في المصري مع ردي بس للأسف مش لقيته....

مع اني كنت حطه الصفحة في مكان عشان خاطر منسهاش أتاريني نسيت المكان نفسه...هههههههههههههههههههه....

ما علينا..
أشكرك جزيلاً على الرحلات الجميلة اللي امتعتيني بيها...المجموعة دي بجد جميلة قوي قوي..





			
				رحله مكونه من 7 رجال و بطه و قرد علي سفينه اسمها رع الاولي و مصنعه من ورق البردي و السبع رجال هم الروسي الطبيب يوري و الايطالي كارلو موري و هو مصور الرحله و المكسيكس استاذ جامعي اسمه سانتياجو و الافريقي عبدالله جبرين من تشاد و هو مسلم و المصري جورج سوريال مهندس كيمايائي و الامريكي هو نورمان و هو ملاح الرحله و كلهم من ديانات مختلفه و الي جانب السبعه نسناس صغير و بطه مربوطه من احدي ساقيها
			
		

الرحلة دي شدتني قوي....سفينه مصنوعه من ورق البردي.!!!!!....ممممم..

ياترى الرحلة دي استمرت قد ايه؟؟؟...





			
				رحله الشاب فان دربوست بحثا عن اقزام البوسمان في جنوب افريقيا و كيف انه سمع انهم يشربون الماء في بيض النعام و انهم ضغار الحجم جدا و ملامحهم جميله و لكنهم وحوش و لون بشرتهم لون الذهب الاسود
			
		

!!!!!...

المجموعة دي شيقة بجد...و ممكن تخليني أتهور و أجيب الكتاب نفسه...هههههههههههه....

و إن كنت هاخد الحذر من مدى صحة المعلومات...^_^..


شيماااء نورتيني نورتيني نورتيني....

تقبلي تحياتي...
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

> *الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...*
> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...*
> 
> *آسفة جداً خالص قوي بالمرة للتأخيييييييير...*
> 
> *كنت عاوزة أنزل مقال للدكتور عبد الوهاب المسيري في المصري مع ردي بس للأسف مش لقيته....*
> 
> *مع اني كنت حطه الصفحة في مكان عشان خاطر منسهاش أتاريني نسيت المكان نفسه...هههههههههههههههههههه....*
> 
> ...




شعشع
ازيك يا جميل معلش اسفه اتاخرت في الرد
و الله الصفحه منوره بوجود صاحبتها يا جميله
يا ريتك تجيبي الكتاب فعلا لانه شيق جدا

انا عايزه اقول اقتراح بس مش عارفه هل هيلاقي قبول حسن من الناس و لا لا

انا بقترح بصراحه اننا نتقابل و نجتمع و كل واحد يجيب الكتاب اللي عجبه و نتبادل الكتب و اهو بالمره نعرف بعض و نستفيد و تبقي زي ندوه ثقافيه ما بينا اقصد ما بين المشاركين في الموضوع بتاعك و عجبهم

انا بصراحه عندي استعداد قوي للموضوع ده و مرحبه بيه جدا و يا ريت اسمع رايك و راي باقي الاعضاء

طبعا ما عدا حمادو النادو كوانادو الا لو كان في مصر زياره يبقي نجيبه غصب و اقتدار ....

هيه ايه رايكوا يا شباب و يا بنات  :Girl (6):

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 
الاخت شعاع نور موضوعك ماشاء الله عجبني
ومن جهة لسه فى حد بيقرا فهوف فى ناس كتيييييير 
لسة بتقرا ...انا عن النفسي القراءة بالنسبة لى 
عالم تانى وما استمتعش بيها غير لو كانت من كتاب
يعنى قراءة موضوع من شاشة الكمبيوتر
متعة لما اقراءه من كتاب بتكوت اكتر 
بس فعلا فكرة كويسة انا كنت فكرت فيها ان احنا 
نتفق ونعمله ركن فى المنتدى وكل واحد يقرا كتاب
يحاول يلخصه علشان نستفيد منه كلنا
انا حاليا بقرا فى كتاب كبييير بدات فيه من فترة
بس لسة مش خلص 
ملفات السويس  للاستاذ محمد حسنين هيكل
طبعا ده مجلد بس فعلا اكتر من رائع
وشكرا اختى على مجهودك
سلام عليكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة شعاع من نور

اسمحي لي بتقديم هذا الكتاب

رهابُ الإسلامِ الجديدُ


لا يمكن اعتبار رهاب الإسلام نزاعًا دينيًا متجددًا بين الغرب والشرق, كما لو كانت مشاهد الحملات الصليبية والجهاد تتكرر دوريًا, إنه, إلى حد كبير, ردّة عنصرية, بل ردة علمانية من جانب المجتمع الغربي.

          (رهاب الإسلام الجديد) كتاب وضعه فانسان جيسر, الكاتب المعروف بمناهضة التمييز ضد المسلمين في فرنسا, وتناول فيه أربعة محاور كبرى.

          المحور الأول هو الربط بين الرهاب الاستعماري للإسلام, والرهاب الجديد للإسلام على أقلام قادة الرأي والمثقفين الإعلاميين بطريقة ظاهرة التناقض, فمع أن هؤلاء القادة كانوا من المدافعين بصلابة عن قضايا العالم الثالث, وتحرير الشعوب من الاستعمار, فإن مواجهتهم للظلامية والأصولية الإسلامية باسم الدفاع عن الحرية والعلمانية والديمقراطية يرافقها اليوم شيء من الرهاب الضمني للإسلام.

          المحور الثاني هو محاولة أصحاب هذه النزعة الإنسانية إخفاء أيديولوجية الانطواء, التي تحرّكها الرهبة من الإسلام, وميل خطاب المثقفين الإعلاميين إلى الاقتراب تدريجيًا من خطاب الخبراء الأمنيين, الذين اكتسبوا عقب أحداث سبتمبر مكانة وطنية حقيقية.

          المحور الثالث هو غزو الأيديولوجيا الأمنية للأوساط اليهودية (الملتزمة), التي ترى في تنامي المؤسسات الإسلامية خطرًا على هويتها كـ(ضحية), ونضال هذه الأوساط اليوم للاحتفاظ بوضع (الضحية الشرعية) للعنصرية.

          المحور الرابع هو دخول رهاب الإسلام إلى بعض أوساط المسلمين (المعتدلين): فمنذ نهاية الثمانينيات, تميل النخبة العلمانية المتحدرة من المهاجرين المغاربة إلى استخدام رهاب الإسلام (وسيلة للنجاح) في الحقل السياسي, وفي المجالس التمثيلية للمسلمين في فرنسا.

مسئولية الصحفيين والمثقفين

          ما مسئولية وسائل الإعلام في نشر رهاب الإسلام داخل المجتمع الفرنسي? منذ الثورة الإسلامية في إيران العام 1979, وخصوصًا منذ قضية الحجاب العام 1989, بدأت صورة المسلمين تأخذ طابعًا نمطيًا: أعداد كبيرة من المؤمنين مصوّرة من الخلف ظهورها محنية إلى الأمام, جموع متراصة تصرخ وتتوعّد, نساء محجبات...إلخ.

          لكن الخطاب الإعلامي ليس واحدًا, ولا هو وحيد في الميدان, فهناك ثلاثة أو أربعة خطابات تحاول منافسته, وهذا يعني أن الإعلام لا يخلق رهاب الإسلام, ولكنه يؤطر المفهوم الشائع حوله من خلال اختيار المقالات والتحقيقات والصور الموجهة إلى القرّاء.

          لهذا, فإن النقد الذي نوجهه إلى الصحافة في موضوع الإسلام, لا ينفصل عن النقد الذي نوجهه إليها في موضوع صناعة الخطاب الإعلامي عمومًا: غياب الاختصاص, غياب المتابعة, الرقابة الذاتية, إلخ... فالصحفيون الذين بذلوا جهودًا حقيقية في معرفة موضوع الإسلام, وجمعوا الوثائق, وحقّقوا في المعلومات, لا يتعدّون عدد أصابع اليد في الصحافة الفرنسية. كما أن تطور ملف الإسلام منذ الثورة الإيرانية, مرورًا بمأساة الجزائر وأحداث سبتمبر, وفي ظل التهديد المستمر لـ(الإرهاب الإسلامي الدولي), جعل معالجة هذا الملف تتم من خلال صورة الإسلاميين, وحوّل المسلمين العاديين إلى جنس في طريق الانقراض. فوسائل الإعلام تلبّي في الواقع طلبًا اجتماعيًا ضمنيًا: لا يطلب الناس معلومات عن الإسلام والممارسات الاجتماعية لأتباعه, بل تقريرًا عن مدى خطر عدوى (الإرهاب الإسلامي) وتسلله داخل الهيئة الاجتماعية.

          نجد التطور نفسه في تصوير وسائل الإعلام للحجاب, الذي تكاد تجمع وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية على رفضه, خصوصًا المجلات السياسية الأسبوعية. فالحجاب, في المخيلة الإعلامية, ملازم لخضوع المرأة وغياب الحريات الفردية, ولكنّ شيئًا بدأ يتغيّر في هذه النظرة, لم تعد الفتاة المحجبة تصوّر دومًا كضحية لتسلط الأب أو الأخ, بل صار هناك ما يسمى بالعبودية الاختيارية, التي هي نتاج التزام شخصي, وبالتالي تعبير عن موقف متزمت يجعل من هذه الفئة من النساء فئة خطرة.

          هل يوجد في فرنسا رهاب إسلام على المستوى الفكري, على غرار (العنصرية الفكرية), التي جرى الحديث عنها بين الحربين العالميتين? الجواب هو بالنفي. فليس في رهاب المثقفين الفرنسيين شيء من التسويغ الفكري, إنما هو جزء من الرهاب الشعبي. أما السؤال عن مسئولية المفكرين الفرنسيين عن نشر بعض الأحكام المسبقة حول الإسلام, فالجواب هو بالإيجاب دون شك. ولسنا نتهمهم بالعنصرية ضد الإسلام - فهذه صفة قلة قليلة منهم - بل نتهمهم بالخلط بين الإسلام ومظاهر بعض المسلمين العنيفة.

خبراء الخوف الجدد

          بعد أحداث سبتمبر 2001 بدأت برامج التلفزة والإذاعة والندوات السياسية تدعو صنفًا جديدًا من المتكلمين, هم خبراء الخوف, الذين يستمدون شرعيتهم من الواقعية الأمنية. وقد تمكن هؤلاء الخبراء, من خلال تهميش كلام علماء الاجتماع والسياسة والإسلاميات, من أن يفرضوا أنفسهم كمراجع في موضوع الإسلام والإسلاميين.

          أبرز هؤلاء الخبراء وأكثرهم إثارة للشك هو ألكسندر دلفال - واسمه الحقيقي مارك دانا - الذي جاء من دوائر اليمين المتطرف الوثني والغامض ليبني لنفسه موقعًا في الحقل الإعلامي. أصدر دلفال العام 1997 كتابه الأول (الأصولية الإسلامية والولايات المتحدة) دافع فيه عن نظرية اتفاق المصالح بين أمريكا والإسلاميين في العالم على ضرب أوربا, وهي مصالح استراتيجية (محاربة أوربا) وفقهية (الانجلوسكسونية البيضاء البروتستنتية wasp والأصولية الإسلامية أيديولوجيتان معاديتان للفكر القومي).

          بعد أحداث سبتمبر, لم تتغير تحليلات دلفال لجهة خطر الأصولية الإسلامية, ولكنها تغيرت تمامًا لجهة الخطر الأمريكي, الذي اختفت كل إشارة إليه. وهناك تغيير آخر مهم, هو إسرائيل التي اعتبرتها كتابات دلفال الأولى بلدًا تابعًا لأميركا, فصارت بعد أحداث سبتمبر الضحية الأساسية لـ(الإرهاب الإسلامي), وبعدما برأ دلفال نفسه من معاداة إسرائيل واليهود, انطلق في نشر رهاب الإسلام تحت ستار التحليل العلمي.

          ما كان لهذا الاتجاه أن يحقق نجاحًا لولا التطور الذي طرأ على الوسط الإعلامي, وحتى الأكاديمي. فما كان يعتبره هذا الوسط, قبل سنوات قليلة, نوعًا من التعصب الذي يطبع أوساط اليمين المتطرف, صار له نوع من الصدقية باسم الواجب نحو المجتمع, وصار على كل مثقف أو إعلامي أن يتحدث عن الإسلام والمسلمين بمسئولية, كي لا يعتبره الآخرون غبيًا أو مناصرًا للمسلمين, وهذا ما يفسر الحملة على علماء الإسلاميات الفرنسيين واتهامهم بقلة الحذر من خلال تأكيدهم تراجع الإسلام السياسي, وبالتالي تشجيعهم على تراخي السلطات الغربية أمام تهديدات (الإرهاب الإسلامي). هكذا أدت أحداث سبتمبر إلى تراجع النظرة العلمية للإسلام أمام نظرة شعبية يحملها صنف جديد من الخبراء, لا صلة لهم أحيانًا بحقل الدراسات الإسلامية.

اللاسامية الجديدة

          ماذا يربط بين الزيادة الملحوظة في الحوادث اللاسامية في فرنسا ومظاهر رهاب الإسلام? قد يغرينا تشبيه الوجهين على طريقة إدوار سعيد باعتبارهما ظاهرتين تنطلقان من مركّب رمزي واحد, وقد استعار صموئيل هنتنغتون هذه الفكرة, فذكر أن (اللاسامية تجاه العرب في أوربا الغربية, قد حلّت بنسبة كبيرة محل اللاسامية إزاء اليهود). لقد تعددت الكتب, التي تتحدث عن العلاقة السببية بين (رهاب اليهود الجديد) وانتشار الإسلام في قطاعات واسعة من المجتمع, هذه اللاسامية الجديدة, يمكن إعادتها إلى مركّب مكاني - زماني ذي أربعة أبعاد: الذاكرة الإسلامية البعيدة المعادية لليهود, واللاسامية, التي تقود إليها معاداة الصهيونية, ونقل الانتفاضة الفلسطينية إلى الأرض الفرنسية, وأخيرًا المنافسة الرمزية بين المسلمين والطائفة اليهودية, التي يرونها قوية ومؤثرة.

          هذا التفسير للاسامية يمكن إدراجه ضمن نظرة محافظة جدًا داخل المجتمع الفرنسي, تعبر عن نظام أخلاقي جديد غارق في الشعبية, يمكن تلخيصه بأربع ميزات: فهو يتهم النخبة بالتواطؤ لأسباب انتخابية, ويتهم الإعلام بالانحياز في عرض النزاع العربي - الإسرائيلي, ويتهم اليسار بالتعاطف مع الشباب العربي الإسلامي, وأخيرًا يتهم الإسلام بأنه ديانة مقفلة في وجه المواطنية والعلمانية لأن أتباعه لا يستطيعون الخروج من مفهوم الأمة.

مسلمون يعانون رهاب الإسلام

          يشكّل رهاب الإسلام المعاصر ظاهرة شديدة التعقيد, لا يتم التعبير عنها بكلام مباشر (عنصرية ضد الإسلام) بقدر ما يتم بطريقة كامنة, تؤدي إلى تراكمات وآراء مسبقة وسوء فهم للإسلام والمسلمين. وما يعزز هذا الكمون, هو أن رهاب الإسلام ليس عبارة عن صراع ديني بين الغرب والشرق: فالمواقف المناهضة لأسلمة المجتمع الفرنسي, تنطلق من مفاهيم علمانية, تدافع عن الحداثة والكونية. ومما يدل على تعقيد هذه الظاهرة أيضًا, دعم ناشطين من المسلمين لها إلى حد يفرض علينا الاعتراف - وهذا مدعاة للمفاجأة - بوجود شكل من أشكال رهاب الإسلام يمكن تسميته رهاب إسلامي من الإسلام.

          هناك ثلاثة أنواع من المسلمين الذين يعيشون رهاب الإسلام, والذين يتمتعون بحضور في الرأي العام الفرنسي. النوع الأول هم الناشطون في السياسة, الذين يمثلون دور الخبراء في الشأن الإسلامي داخل أحزابهم أو داخل الجمعيات الوطنية الكبيرة. النوع الثاني هم الناشطون في الثقافة والدين (من الجامعيين والمفتين والأئمة), المرتبطون إجمالاً بالدولة الجزائرية, والذين يناهضون الإسلاميين ليطرحوا أنفسهم أمام السلطات الفرنسية كممثلين شرعيين للإسلام المنفتح والليبرالي. أما النوع الثالث, فهم الناشطون في الإعلام الذين أطلقوا منذ بضع سنوات لونًا جديدًا من صحافة التحقيقات, هو ذاك الذي يقدمه المثقفون الجزائريون التائبون عن الشبكات الإسلامية الإرهابية في فرنسا والعالم.

إسلام معتدل... ومتطرف

          لا يمكن اعتبار رهاب الإسلام نزاعًا دينيًا متجددًا بين الغرب والشرق, كما لو كانت مشاهد الحملات الصليبية والجهاد تتكرر دوريًا, إنه, إلى حد كبير, نتاج عملية (دنيوية) (عنصرية جمهورية على طريقة آرنست رينان), بل عملية علمانية يقوم بها المجتمع. أولاً, لأن رهاب الإسلام ليس ظاهرة شعبية وحسب, بل ظاهرة ثقافية وإعلامية أيضًا. ثانيًا, لأن الرهبة ليست من المسلمين العاديين, بل من الإسلاميين, بحيث يمكن القول إن الرهاب هو في الحقيقة إسلاموي (نسبة إلى الإسلاميين الأصوليين), لا إسلامي (نسبة إلى الإسلام أو المسلمين), وبحيث نجد مَن يتولى الصراع باسم المسلمين لإنقاذهم من أشكال الأصولية والظلامية التي تهدد العالم.

          وهذا الصراع جذاب بطروحاته, وفقير بحججه, فالإسلاميون والإرهابيون الذين يتحدث عنهم المثقفون في الإعلام, والمتخصصون في الجغرافيا السياسية, والخبراء في الأمن, لا يصادفهم الفرنسيون في أعمالهم وعلاقاتهم اليومية. إن مشكلة هؤلاء المثقفين أنهم يركزون حملتهم على أشكال الظلامية الدينية من دون أن يلتفتوا إلى الإسلام المعيش. فكأن هذا الإسلام المعيش لا يعنيهم, إنما يعنيهم ذاك الإسلام المتخيل الاستيهامي, الذي يسمح لهم بقيادة حملة أيديولوجية.

          تبقى مسألة العنف والإرهاب, التي لا يمكن تغييبها. فاعتداءات نيويورك وكراتشي وكازابلانكا ليست من خيال هؤلاء المثقفين الإعلاميين. إنها فعلاً أعمال إرهابية, نفذتها مجموعات تعلن انتماءها إلى الإسلام. وهذه الأعمال تفرض علينا طرح مسألة تسويغ الإسلام لاستخدام العنف لغايات سياسية. ولكن هذه المسألة المعقدة تفرض علينا أيضًا أن نرى اختلاف حال المسلمين في فرنسا والعالم. لقد طرح أحد الصحفيين في نيويورك أخيرًا سؤالاً على بطل العالم السابق في الملاكمة محمد علي: كيف تشعر أمام فكرة أنك تتقاسم الديانة نفسها مع هؤلاء الذين تعتقلهم وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية? فأجابه محمد علي: وكيف تشعر أنتَ أمام فكرة أنك تتقاسم الديانة نفسها مع هتلر?

          ليست مقولة (الإسلام المعتدل), و(الإسلام المتطرف) عملية ولا مفيدة, لأنها لا تسمح بفهم النمو المقلق لشبكات الإرهاب على مستوى العالم. فهذه الظاهرة العنيفة, التي تربط نفسها بالإسلام, مازالت غامضة, وغموضها ينبغي أن يجبر الغرب على الابتعاد عن التبسيط وعلى تجاوز الأفكار المسبقة, والتمثيل النمطي للإسلام والمسلمين. ولكن هذه الظاهرة ومفاعيلها, ينبغي أن تجبرنا, نحن العرب, على أخذها بجدية, وتحليلها بدقة, وتحديد ما سيصيبنا منها خيرًا أو شرًا. هذه الظاهرة المنسوبة إلينا, لا نتحكم نحن بها, ولا ندري مَن يتحكم بها فعلاً, وأخشى أن تتجاوزنا الأحداث إذا لم نستعد الاستعداد المناسب للنتائج, ولعل أول خطوة في هذا الاستعداد هي أن نتحاور فيما بيننا لتحديد مصالحنا القومية, تمهيدًا لحوار حقيقي مع العالم, يؤسس لعلاقة سليمة وهادئة.

و ان كان لي من تعليق اخر بسيط

لا يوجد اسلام معتدل و لا يوجد اسلام متطرف و انما يوجد اسلام فقط اما من يتصف بالتشدد او الاعتدال فهم من ينتمون لللاسلام لا الاسلام نفسه

تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...

إزيك يا شيماء؟؟..عاملة ايه يا قمر...يارب بخير دايماً.....
أنا الحمدلله تمام..^_^...ربنا يخليكي ليا...





			
				انا عايزه اقول اقتراح بس مش عارفه هل هيلاقي قبول حسن من الناس و لا لا

انا بقترح بصراحه اننا نتقابل و نجتمع و كل واحد يجيب الكتاب اللي عجبه و نتبادل الكتب و اهو بالمره نعرف بعض و نستفيد و تبقي زي ندوه ثقافيه ما بينا اقصد ما بين المشاركين في الموضوع بتاعك و عجبهم

انا بصراحه عندي استعداد قوي للموضوع ده و مرحبه بيه جدا و يا ريت اسمع رايك و راي باقي الاعضاء
			
		

فكرة جميلة خالص خالص...

فعلاً في لقاءات بتتعمل على فترات بينظموها الأعضاء....معرفش انتي عندك فكرة عن الموضوع و لا لأ...

بس الفكرة الروعة بجد إنه يكون في تبادل للكتب_للي دخلوا الموضوع يعني_.....

و ياريت نشوف آراء الأعضاء الكرام اللي دخلوا الموضوع و كانت ظروفهم تسمح...

شيماء متتصوريش بتنوريني قد ايه و بكون سعيدة بجد لما بشوف اسمك في الموضوع...

تقبلي تحياتي حبيبة قلبي..
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...ارتحال..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...





			
				ومن جهة لسه فى حد بيقرا فهوف فى ناس كتيييييير 
لسة بتقرا ...انا عن النفسي القراءة بالنسبة لى 
عالم تانى وما استمتعش بيها غير لو كانت من كتاب
يعنى قراءة موضوع من شاشة الكمبيوتر
متعة لما اقراءه من كتاب بتكوت اكتر
			
		

فعلاً يا ارتحال هو اللي قلتيه بالظبط....القراءة عالم تاني بجد...بسافر و بعيش مواقف و أنا في مكاني..

أنا عايزة أقولك حتى ميكي و بطوط و فلاش و سماش بحبهم جداً جداً و بعيش فيهم....و عندي مكتبة كبيرة قوي قوي ليهم بالذات...

فكرة حلوة قوي يا ارتحال اننا نعمل زي ركن في المنتدى نتبادل فيه الكتب و نناقش كتاب يختاره الأعضاء زي ما تفضل أستاذ معتز و اقترح...
و أنا عن نفسي %100 معاها.....^_^....





			
				انا حاليا بقرا فى كتاب كبييير بدات فيه من فترة
بس لسة مش خلص 
ملفات السويس للاستاذ محمد حسنين هيكل
طبعا ده مجلد بس فعلا اكتر من رائع
			
		

في انتظارك يا قمر تخلصي المجلد و تعرضيلنا عنه ملخص....و تقوليلنا رأيك الشخصي......

ارتحال مشاركاتك بتسعدني جداً...نورتيني بجد...


تحياتي حبيبة قلبي...




*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الفاضل...ابن طيبه...

كعادة حضرتك...قمة في التميز في الإختيار..
عايزة أقول اني قريت الملخص كذا مرة...فعلاً الكتاب متوازن جداً....و الكاتب كان موضوعي جداً...





			
				المحور الأول هو الربط بين الرهاب الاستعماري للإسلام, والرهاب الجديد للإسلام على أقلام قادة الرأي والمثقفين الإعلاميين بطريقة ظاهرة التناقض, فمع أن هؤلاء القادة كانوا من المدافعين بصلابة عن قضايا العالم الثالث, وتحرير الشعوب من الاستعمار, فإن مواجهتهم للظلامية والأصولية الإسلامية باسم الدفاع عن الحرية والعلمانية والديمقراطية يرافقها اليوم شيء من الرهاب الضمني للإسلام.
			
		

المحور ده فكرني بكتاب لصحفية إيطالية..اسمها أوريانا فالاشي....الكتاب اسمه قوة العقل...و كان على ما أتذكر سبب ضجة كبيرة لما صدر نتيجة العنصرية الرهيبة الواضحة فيه للكاتبه الإيطالية ضد العرب و المسلمين....جتلي فرصة اني ألقي نظرة على الكتاب ده من مده...

عارف حضرتك...بتنتقد بشدة...انه في منطقة في ايطاليا_مش فاكرة فين تحديداً_كانت مخصصة لكنائس كاثوليكية...و تم بناء مسجد عليها...طيب أنا عندي سؤال....هو المسجد هيتبني من نفسه و لا المفروض في تصريحات و اجراءات لازم تتعمل...طيب و مش الإجراءات دي في ايد الحكومة....يعني غالباً غير مسلمين...يبقى مين الأوجب انها تنتقده.!!!!!!..و أعتقد كان كتير من إنتقاداتها للمسلمين كانت على نفس التناقض...بإختصار الكتاب هجوم و عدائية شديدة جداً من الجلدة للجلدة....ده غير الأوصاف المتدنية اللي استخدمتها الكاتبة المحترمة_60 عام خبرة صحفية_في وصف المسلمين....

الحقيقة أبلغ وصف قريته لكتاب الكاتبة دي هو...العنصرية الرعناء لأوريانا فالاشي...






			
				مسلمون يعانون رهاب الإسلام

يشكّل رهاب الإسلام المعاصر ظاهرة شديدة التعقيد, لا يتم التعبير عنها بكلام مباشر (عنصرية ضد الإسلام) بقدر ما يتم بطريقة كامنة, تؤدي إلى تراكمات وآراء مسبقة وسوء فهم للإسلام والمسلمين. وما يعزز هذا الكمون, هو أن رهاب الإسلام ليس عبارة عن صراع ديني بين الغرب والشرق: فالمواقف المناهضة لأسلمة المجتمع الفرنسي, تنطلق من مفاهيم علمانية, تدافع عن الحداثة والكونية. ومما يدل على تعقيد هذه الظاهرة أيضًا, دعم ناشطين من المسلمين لها إلى حد يفرض علينا الاعتراف - وهذا مدعاة للمفاجأة - بوجود شكل من أشكال رهاب الإسلام يمكن تسميته رهاب إسلامي من الإسلام.
			
		

الحقيقة الجزء ده من الكتاب كان مفاجأة بالنسبة لي...مكنتش أتخيل انه موضوع الرهاب الإسلامي للإسلام واضح كده...حتى لما بشوف برامج بتدافع عن العلمانية و إنها هي السبيل الوحيد للتعايش في الشعوب متعددة الديانات و الثقافات و المرجعيات....كنت بقول لأ الموضوع مش كبير كده...

إنما الموضوع فعلاً حاصل و ظاهرة..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....






			
				تبقى مسألة العنف والإرهاب, التي لا يمكن تغييبها. فاعتداءات نيويورك وكراتشي وكازابلانكا ليست من خيال هؤلاء المثقفين الإعلاميين. إنها فعلاً أعمال إرهابية, نفذتها مجموعات تعلن انتماءها إلى الإسلام. وهذه الأعمال تفرض علينا طرح مسألة تسويغ الإسلام لاستخدام العنف لغايات سياسية. ولكن هذه المسألة المعقدة تفرض علينا أيضًا أن نرى اختلاف حال المسلمين في فرنسا والعالم. لقد طرح أحد الصحفيين في نيويورك أخيرًا سؤالاً على بطل العالم السابق في الملاكمة محمد علي: كيف تشعر أمام فكرة أنك تتقاسم الديانة نفسها مع هؤلاء الذين تعتقلهم وكالة المخابرات الأمريكية? فأجابه محمد علي: وكيف تشعر أنتَ أمام فكرة أنك تتقاسم الديانة نفسها مع هتلر?
			
		

ممممم...فعلاً دي مشكلة حقيقية...اختلاف المسلمين...مين قال انه الإختلاف رحمه؟؟؟....للأسف الأغلبية من المسلمين...بتفهم المقولة دي على أساس اتباع الهوى....لو حد قال فتوى أو حكم شرعي على غير الهوى...يبقى الإختلاف رحمه....نتبع اللي بيناسب الهوى...الله المستعان..

و ده من منظور كاتب غربي محايد...






			
				ليست مقولة (الإسلام المعتدل), و(الإسلام المتطرف) عملية ولا مفيدة, لأنها لا تسمح بفهم النمو المقلق لشبكات الإرهاب على مستوى العالم. فهذه الظاهرة العنيفة, التي تربط نفسها بالإسلام, مازالت غامضة, وغموضها ينبغي أن يجبر الغرب على الابتعاد عن التبسيط وعلى تجاوز الأفكار المسبقة, والتمثيل النمطي للإسلام والمسلمين. ولكن هذه الظاهرة ومفاعيلها, ينبغي أن تجبرنا, نحن العرب, على أخذها بجدية, وتحليلها بدقة, وتحديد ما سيصيبنا منها خيرًا أو شرًا. هذه الظاهرة المنسوبة إلينا, لا نتحكم نحن بها, ولا ندري مَن يتحكم بها فعلاً, وأخشى أن تتجاوزنا الأحداث إذا لم نستعد الاستعداد المناسب للنتائج, ولعل أول خطوة في هذا الاستعداد هي أن نتحاور فيما بيننا لتحديد مصالحنا القومية, تمهيدًا لحوار حقيقي مع العالم, يؤسس لعلاقة سليمة وهادئة.
			
		

أكيد أنا هتفق مع حضرتك...

و عموماً...الإسلام في حد ذاته هو الوسطيه و الإعتدال...بعيداً عن المسميات زي الإسلام المعتدل _الليبرالي_أو الإسلام المتطرف...و زي ما حضرتك قلت...





			
				لا يوجد اسلام معتدل و لا يوجد اسلام متطرف و انما يوجد اسلام فقط اما من يتصف بالتشدد او الاعتدال فهم من ينتمون للاسلام لا الاسلام نفسه
			
		

متفقة مع حضرتك تماماً.....

أستاذ معتز....الكتاب رائع رائع رائع....إن شاء الله هحاول أجيبه قريب....

دايماً حضرتك بتنورني بالمشاركات المتميزة....سعيدة جداً بجد بوجود حضرتك في الموضوع....

تقبل تحياتي.... 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

الحبيبة الغالية سارة ...شعاع من نور ..
ورجعتلك ياستي مع كتاب خلصته امبارح ..
هو كتاب عنوانه هوية التشيع للدكتور الشيخ احمد الوائلي ..
الكتاب مثل ماهو واضح من عنوانه بيتكلم عن التشيع وهويته عن تاريخه منذ البداية يذكر أدلة واحداث تدل على تكونه منذ زمن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام...
يذكر رواد التشيع الاوائل وتوضيح لبعض الامور التي تلصق بالتشيع ودحظها بالادلة مثل الصاق الفارسية والشعوبية بالتشيع  ..مع مناقشة اسباب رميهم بالفارسية ..
وايضا يتكلم عن شخصية يتخذها كثيرون كجدل وان هذه الشخصية هي من جاءت بالتشيع اللي هو عبد الله بن سبأ ويبين كيف ان هذه الشخصية وهمية حيكت في كتب الطبري ومن جاء بعده ...ويوضح الاسباب والاراء لكون هذه الشخصية وهمية مفتعلة لصقت بالتشيع لتشويه صورته وادرج الدكتور احمد الوائلي بعض الاراء في ماهية هذه الشخصية زي الدكتور طه حسين وبعض المستشرقين ..

موضوع اخر بيتكلم فيه الكتاب هو عصمة الائمة بأدلتها العقلية والنقلية وآراء مختلفة فيها ..
ويتكلم في موقع الغلو والمغالاة وموقف التشيع منه وعقيدة المسلمين بالمهدي ومفهوم التقية واحكامها وموقف فرق المسلمين منها ..
ويختتم الكتاب بالتكلم عن ظاهرة الشعوبية واسباب نشوئها ومحاولة ربطها بالتشيع من قبل البعض ..

الحقيقة ياسارة الكتاب حبيته لان الكاتب كتب بلهجة لاتضم التهجمات اللي عادة بنشوفها في الكتب من هذا النوع  ..ويطرح المواضيع من وجهات نظر مختلفة ويعقب عليها بهدوء جميل وادلة منطقية ..
فيه امور كثيرة في الكتاب مكنتش اعرف عنها كثير او كنت بسمعها من وجهة نظر واحدة فحبيت الكتاب ده لانه افادني بحاجات كتيرة اتمنى ان كل من يستطيع قراءته انه يقرأه لانه حقيقي هو ده الواقع ..

حبيت اشارك باخر موقف في الكتاب واللي اختتمه الدكتور احمد به في كلامه عن الشعوبية وموقف التشيع منها فده موقف حصل قديما بيبين قد ايه العربي كانت عنده شهامة انه يدافع عن كرامته العربية مش زي ماحاصل حاليا للاسف ..
هانقل الموقف من الكتاب نصا ..

يقول بديع الزمان الهمداني كنت عند الصاحب اسماعيل بن عباد يوما وقد دخل عليه شاعر من شعراء العجم فأنشده قصيدة يفضل فيها قومه على العرب ويذم العرب وهي:

غنينا بالطبول عن الطلول * وعن عيس عذافرة ذمول 
وأذهلني عقار عن عقار * ففي است أم القضاء مع العدول 
فلست بتارك إيوان كسرى * لتوضح أو لحومل فالذحول 
وضب بالفلا ساع وذئب * بها يعوي وليث وسط غيل 
يسلون السيوف لراس ضب * حسراشا بالغداة وبالأصيل 
إذا ذبحوا فذلك يوم عيد * وإن نحروا ففي عرس جليل 
أما لو لم يكن للفرس إلا * نجار الصاحب القرم النبيل 
لكان لهم بذلك خير فخر * وجيلهم بذلك خير جيل 

فلما وصل إلى هذا الموضع من الانشاد قال له الصاحب فذاك ثم اشرأب ينظر إلى الزوايا وإلى أهل المجلس وكنت جالسا في زاوية من البهو فلم يرني فقال 

أين أبو الفضل . فقمت وقبلت الأرض وقلت أمرك فقال أجب عن ثلاثتك . قلت وما هي قال : أدبك ونسبك ومذهبك فقلت لا فسحة للقول ولا راحة للطبع إلى السرد كما تسمع ، ثم أنشدت أقول 

 أراك على شفا خطر مهول * بما أودعت لفظك من فضول 
تريد على مكارمنا دليلا * متى احتاج النهار إلى دليل 
ألسنا الضاربين جزى عليكم * وإن الجزي أولى بالذليل 
متى قرع المنابر فارسي * متى عرف الأغر من الحجول 
متى عرفت وأنت بها زعيم * أكف الفرس أعراف الخيول 
فخرت بملء ما ضغتيك هجرا * على قحطان والبيت الأصيل 
وتفخران ماكولا ولبسا * وذلك فخر ربات الحجول 
ففاخرهن في خد أسيل * وفرع في مفارقها رسيل 
فامجد من أبيك إذا تزيا * عراة كالليوث على الخيول 

قال فلما أتممت إنشادي التفت إليه الصاحب وقال كيف رأيت . قال لو سمعت به ما صدقت . قال فإذا جائزتك جوازك ، إن رأيتك بعد هذا ضربت عنقك ، ثم قال لا أدري أحدا يفضل العجم إلا وفيه عرق من المجوسية ينزع إليه.

الى لقاء اخر يا سوسو ان شاء الله مع كتاب اخر ..
بحييكي مرة اخرى على موضوعك الجميل ..
خالص حبي واحترامي :Girl (25):  ..

----------


## abdo_1st

أزادكم الله و علّمكم و نفعنا بما تعلمتم.

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
سارة .0موضوعك فعلا اكتر من رائع
فكرتة جميلة ومفيدة جدا و دة دايما المتوقع من سارة

اخر كتاب قريته بس لسة مكملتوش هو كتاب في علم مقارنة الاديان و هو عن الديانة اليهودية للكاتب الكبير د. احمد شلبي ... الحقيقة ابن عمتي استلفة مني بعد مقريت شوية فيه و لما رجعة مقدرتش اكمله بس ان شاء الله اكملة بعدين.

لكن فعلا الرواية اللي بحبها جدا لدرجة اني قريتها في مراحل مختلفة في عمري و اتمني اكلمكم عنها هي رواية " مزرعة الحيوانات " للكاتب الانجليزي جورج اورويل .. رواية سياسية رائعة فكرتها بتتلخص في كيفية قيام الثورات من اجل انصاف الشعوب و نشر قيم الحق و العدل و الخير و في النهاية تنقلب الثورة نفسها .. علي اللي قامت علشانهم و علي القيم و المبادئ اللي قامت بيها و دة من خلال تغير حال اصحاب فكرة الثورة و مبادئها ليصبح حالهم زي حال الظالمين الاوائل اللي الثورة اصلا قامت بسبب ظلمهم و دة من خلال حيوانات في مزرعة مملوكة لرجل انجليزي كان يعامل الحيوانت معاملة قاسية فقررت الحيوانات ان تقوم بثورة لاستعادة حقوقها و لكن ماذا حدث بعد القيام بالثورة.
انا جبتلكم ملخص للرواية من احد المواقع لاني مش متذكرة اوي الاسماء و الاحداث.. اما سبب حبي للرواية دي بالذات --- اولا لاني عاشقة للادب الاوربي عامة و الانجليزي خاصة -- ثانيا لاني شوفت في اغلب الثورات اللي حصلت في التاريخ نفس السيناريو اللي حصل في الثورة اللي قمت بيها الحيوانات في الرواية و يمكن مع بعض التفكير تقدروا تقارنوا سيناريو احداث ثورة جورج اوريل بثورة يوليو.
اسيبكم مع ملخص الرواية....
كما يشير العنوان طبعاً، تدور أحداث الرواية في مزرعة للحيوانات يملكها السيد جونز. ذات مساء ينسى السيد جونز هذا ان يحكم اقفال مداخل المزرعة كما اعتاد أن يفعل كل مساء وهكذا لم تعد الحواجز بين شتى أجزاء مهاجع الحيوانات منيعة، ما مكن تلك الحيوانات من أن تتجمع ليلاً من حول زعيم لها كان اعتاد الدعوة الى الثورة ضد استغلال الإنسان لمعشر الحيوانات. وفي استجابة طيعة لدعوة الثوري العجوز، تمكن خنزيران شابان هما سنوبال وسيزار من تزعم ثورة عاتية، أطاحت السيد جونز وطردته جاعلة السلطة لتلك الحيوانات وعلى رأسها سنوبال وسيزار. صحيح ان الحيوانات بدت هنا على موعد لكن الثمن كان مرتفعاً: صار على الحيوانات، ضمن تنظيم جديد للعمل وللمهام، ان تتعب أكثر، خصوصاً أن بني البشر المناصرين للسيد جونز سيحاولون استعادة السلطة. وهنا برز سيزار قائداً شجاعاً قاد الحيوانات ضد الهجوم المعتاد فأفشله. غير ان هذا لم يمنع سنوبال من أن يقف بعد ذلك ضد سيزار في صراع صامت أولاً، ضاج لاحقاً، على النفوذ راح يتفاقم بين الاثنين. وسوف يكون الانتصار في ذلك الصراع لسنوبال، بفضل مجموعات من الحيوانات الصغيرة الموالية له والتي كان قد رباها ودربها في تكتم أعانه على السيطرة التامة، وبالتالي على طرد سيزار من المزرعة. ولم يكتف سنوبال بذلك بل راح ينشر الدعاية وسط معشر الحيوانات قائلة ان سيزار كان خائناً عميلاً للأعداء ومناصراً خفية لبني البشر. وكان من الطبيعي وقد سيطر سنوبال على القوة الضاربة وعلى عقول العامة، أن يصدق رعاع الحيوانات هذا الكلام، ما مكن سنوبال. بعد نفي سيزار، من مطاردة أنصار هذا الأخير ومحاكمتهم، حتى تمكن من الاستفراد بالسلطة موطداً نظام قمع ورعب مريع لم تعد له أدنى علاقة بالوعود الذهبية التي كانت أغدقت أول أيام الثورة، ولا مع المبادئ النيّرة التي كانت قد كمنت وراء نجاح الثورة أصلاً. تحول كل ذلك الى حكم حزبي مخابراتي وايديولوجي حقق أكبر انتصاراته حين جعل الحيوانات تنسى كل ما كان سيزار بذله في سبيل الأمة في عملية «غسيل أدمغة لا سابق لها في تاريخ الحيوانات». بل ان استشراء القمع والتسلط أنسى الجمهور حتى مبادئ القراءة بحيث أنه الآن ما عاد قادراً إلا على قراءة النصوص الساذجة السطحية التي راح سنوبال يكتبها وينشرها وغايته منها تأمين مزيد من غسل أدمغة الجمهور وتركيز سلطته المطلقة، اذ صار الآن يعرف بأنه «القائد الملهم» و «الخطيب المفوه» و «المؤلف العبقري». في ظل هذا الوضع كان من الطبيعي أن تفشل كل المشاريع الضخمة التي خطط لها الزعيم... لكنه راح يقابل كل فشل بمزيد من الديماغوجية وإعلان «الانتصار» ثم بمزيد من القمع لمن لا يصدق مزاعمه. ولسوف يؤدي الى وجود طبقة من مناصري سنوبال، لم تعد تنتمي لا الى عالم الحيوانات ولا الى عالم البشر. وهذه الطبقة راحت تحل محل البشر في استغلال الحيوان. أما الإنتاج الذي طلع من ذلك الاستغلال، فإن سنوبال شعر أنه مضطر الى تبادله، الآن، مع ما تنتجه مزارع البشر المجاورة له ما راح يحوله بالتدريج ويحول مناصريه الى نوع جديد يشبه البشر. بل ان المزارعين المجاورين حين اتوا في زيارة الى «المزرعة النموذجية» لتهنئة الحيوانات على إنتاجها، وجدوا هذه تمشي مثلهم على قائمتين وتتحرك مثلهم تماماً: صاروا بشراً من النوع المستغَل... ما شكل آخر وأكبر انتصار لسنوبال.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحبيبة...زهراء..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

منورة يا حبي الموضوع...^_^...بجد كنت مبسوطة قوي يا زوزو لما شفت اسمك...

نيجي بقى للكتاب..





			
				وايضا يتكلم عن شخصية يتخذها كثيرون كجدل وان هذه الشخصية هي من جاءت بالتشيع اللي هو عبد الله بن سبأ ويبين كيف ان هذه الشخصية وهمية حيكت في كتب الطبري ومن جاء بعده ...ويوضح الاسباب والاراء لكون هذه الشخصية وهمية مفتعلة لصقت بالتشيع لتشويه صورته وادرج الدكتور احمد الوائلي بعض الاراء في ماهية هذه الشخصية زي الدكتور طه حسين وبعض المستشرقين ..
			
		

ممممم....هو أنا مش عارفة مين يقصد الكاتب تحديداً بالطبري...بس أعتقد انه يقصد إمام التفسير العلم...شيخ المفسرين...ابن جرير الطبري...هألقي الضوء الأول على الشخصية دي لأني لي تحفظ شديد على كلمة "حيكت"!!!!!!....

من هو الطبري؟؟..

محمد بن جرير الطبري من علماء هذه الأمة المعتبرين والمعتمدين، عاش في القرن الثالث من الهجرة، ورحل في طلب العلم إلى بلاد شتى، وطوَّف في بلاد المسلمين كثيراً، ثم ألقى عصى الترحال، واستقر به المُقام في بغداد حاضرة العالم الإسلامي حينئذ ٍ.

كان - رحمه الله - فقيهاً عالماً، برع في علوم كثيرة؛ كالقراءات، والتفسير، والحديث، والفقه، والتاريخ، وغيرها من العلوم؛ وصنف في علوم كثيرة، وصل إلينا منها كتابه في التفسير ( جامع البيان في تفسير القرآن ) وكتابه ( التاريخ )، تلك المصنفات - التي أجاد فيها وأفاد - تُخبر بسعة علم الرجل، وغزارة إنتاجه، وقوة حجته. 

وكان - علاوة على ذلك - صاحب مذهب فقهي، بيد أنه لم يُقيَّض له من الأتباع من ينشر آراءه ويتبناها، فبقيت منثورة هنا وهناك...

وما يهمنا في الحديث عن هذا الإمام الجليل كتابه " الجامع " ومنهجه في التفسير؛ فالطبري - بلا منازع - اُعتبر أبًا للتفسير، بَلْ شيخ المفسرين، وعُدَّ تفسيره من أقوم التفاسير وأشهرها، والمرجع الأول للتفسير بالمأثور.
وقد أجمع العلماء على عظيم قيمة هذا التفسير، وأنه لا غنى عنه لطالب العلم عمومًا، وطالب التفسير على وجه الخصوص؛ يقول النووي فيه: " أجمعت الأمة على أنه لم يصنف مثل تفسير الطبري " أما ابن تيمية فيقرر أن تفسير الطبري أصح التفاسير التي بين أيدي الناس .
وقد كان "تفسير الطبري " محط اعتبار عند المتقدمين، وكان كذلك عمدة عند المتأخرين من أهل العلم عموماً والتفسير خصوصاً؛ فهو مرجع الأولين، وهو ملاذ الآخرين في موضوع التفسير .

وكما كان لهذا التفسير أوَّليَّة زمانية فقد كان له كذلك أوَّليَّة موضوعية، فهو لم يقتصر على لون واحد من التفسير، بل اشتمل على ألوان من التفسير، رفعت من شأنه، وجعلت له تلك المنـزلة عند العلماء؛ فـ الطبري - على الرغم من اعتماده على التفسير بالمأثور أساساً - جمع إلى جانب الرواية جانب الدراية، واهتم بالقراءات القرآنية أي اهتمام، وكان له اعتناء بعرض وجوه اللغة، فضلا عن آرائه الفقهية واجتهاداته التي أودعها كتابه المذكور .

إلاَّ أن السمة البارزة التي ميزت الطبري في " جامعه " ذاك المنهج العلمي الذي سلكه في التفسير؛ فـ الطبري بحق - كما يتبين لقارئ تفسيره - كان صاحب منهج واضح. 

ونستطيع أن نوجز منهج الطبري في "تفسيره" في النقاط التالية: 

- اعتماده أساساً على التفسير بالمأثور الثابت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو صحابته الكرام، أو التابعين؛ وهو لا يكتفي بذلك، بل نجده يشدد النكير على من يفسر القرآن بمجرد الرأي فحسب. ولا يُفهم من هذا النهج أن الطبري لم يكن يُعمل الرأي في تفسيره، بل الواقع خلاف ذلك، إذ إننا كثيرًا ما نجده يُرجِّح أو يصوب أو يوجِّه قولاً لدليل معتبر لديه .

- كان يقف من السند موقف الناقد البصير، والعالمِ النحرير، الذي لا يقبل الرواية إلا بعد تمحيص وتدقيق .

- ثم إنه كان يقدر إجماع الأمة، ويعطيه اعتباراً كبيراً في اختيار ما يذهب إليه ويرتضيه .

- أما منهجه في التعامل مع القراءات القرآنية فيقوم على رد القراءات التي لم ترد عن أئمة القراءات المشهود لهم، أما القراءات الثابتة فكان له اختيار فيها؛ فهو أحياناً يرفض بعضها لمخالفتها الإجماع، وأحياناً أخرى يفضِّل قراءة على أخرى لوجه يراه، ويكتفي حيناً بالتسوية بين تلك القراءات دون ترجيح .

- ومن منهجه كذلك أنه لم يكن يهتم بتفسير ما لا فائدة في معرفته، وما لا يترتب عليه عمل؛ كمعرفة أسماء أصحاب الكهف، ومعرفة نوع الطعام في المائدة التي نزلت على رسول الله عيسى عليه السلام ونحو ذلك .

- وكان الطبري يحتكم كثيراً في تفسيره عند الترجيح والاختيار إلى المعروف من كلام العرب، ويعتمد على أشعارهم، ويرجع إلى مذاهبهم النحوية واللغوية .

- وكما أِشرنا بداية فقد كان الطبري صاحب مذهب فقهي، وهذا واضح في "تفسيره"، فنحن كثيراً ما نراه يعرض لآيات الأحكام ويناقشها ويعالجها، ثم يختار من الأحكام الفقهية ما يراه الأقوى دليلاً والأوجه تعليلاً .

- وكان من منهج الطبري أيضًا تعرضه لكثير من مسائل علم الكلام والعقيدة، والرد على كل من خالف فيها ما عليه أهل السنة والجماعة، وكان هذا النهج واضحًا لديه في رده على كثير من آراء المعتزلة ومن شابههم .

- ثم أخيراً نَلْمَحُ الطبري يسوق في تفسيره أخباراً من القصص الإسرائيلي، ومن ثَمَّ يتعقَّبها بالنقد والتمحيص؛ لكن - وعلى الرغم من ذلك - فاته بعض المرويات التي لا تزال تحتاج إلى النقد الفاحص، والتمحيص الناقد .

ده كان نقل بسيط من موقع الشبكة الإسلامية عن سيرة الإمام العلم....أعتقد عالم رباني بحجم الطبري يخلينا نفكر ألف مرة قبل ما نقول "حيكت"..!!!!!..

دي كانت نقطة...

بالنسبة لنقطة كون شخصية عبدالله ابن سبأ كانت موجودة أو لأ...ف النقطة دي فعلاً مثار جدل...و كتير من المؤرخين الشيعة و المستشرقين بينكروا وجودها...
خصوصاً انه السبب المباشر في الغلو في الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب_كرم الله وجهه_و إضفاء صفات غير بشرية على شخصه...و ده أدى الى تبرأ الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب_كرم الله وجهه_منه و ثبت انه كرم الله وجهه أحرق كل حد نادى بالكفر ده و قال بكلام ابن سبأ...ضيفي كمان لكده يا زوزو انه أحاط دعوته مده كبيرة بالسرية...

و في من علماء الشيعة بردو اللي أثبتوا و جوده....و فعلاً معروف انه طه حسين بينكر و جوده و انه شايف انه شخصية ادعاها كارهو الشيعة...أسبابه لكده..

أولا : إن كل المؤرخين الثقاة لم يشيروا إلى قصة عبد الله بن سبأ ولم يذكروا عنها شيئا .

ثانيا : إن المصدر الوحيد عنه هو سيف بن عمر وهو رجل معلوم الكذب ، ومقطوع بأنه وضاع .

ثالثا : إن الأمور التي أسندت إلى عبد الله بن سبأ تستلزم معجزات خارقة لفرد عادي كما تستلزم أن يكون المسلمون الذين خدعهم عبد الله بن سبأ وسخرهم لمآربه وهم ينفذون أهدافه بدون اعتراض : في منتهى البلاهة والسخف..

و في كمان أسباب تانية للي نفوا وجوده...انه في أكتر من رواية لأصله_أصل عبدالله ابن سبأ يعني_...و  الإختلاف على وقت ظهوره..
قال الطبري : (( كان عبد الله بن سبأ يهوديا من أهل صنعاء أمه سوداء فأسلم أيام عثمان ثم تنقل في بلدان المسلمين يحاول إضلالهم فبدأ ببلاد الحجاز ثم البصرة ثم الشام )). أما أبي زهرة وفي كتابه تاريخ المذاهب الإسلامية قال : (( عبد الله بن سبأ كان يهوديا من أهل الحيرة ، أظهر الإسلام )). فهو في هذه الروايات تارة من أهل الحيرة وأخرى من أهل صنعاء ، وهو عند ابن حزم والشهرستاني وغيرهما ابن السوداء ، بينما يذهب ابن طاهر البغدادي في الفرق بين الفرق والأسفرايني في كتابه التبصير في الدين أن ابن السوداء شخص آخر ليس عبد الله بن سبأ .

الإختلاف في وقت ظهوره فالطبري وجماعة يصرحون بأنه ظهر أيام عثمان بينما يذهب جماعة آخرون إلى أنه ظهر أيام علي أو بعد موته ومن هؤلاء سعد بن عبد الله الأشعري في كتابه المقالات وابن طاهر في الفرق بين الفرق وغيرهما كثير....


أما حجة المثبتين لوجوده وعلى رأسهم الإمام الطبري...

1. لم ينفرد الطبري وحده بروايات سيف، بل هناك روايات لسيف تتحدث عن ابن سبأ لا توجد عند الطبري. 

2. سيف بن عمر ليس هو المصدر الوحيد لأخبار ابن سبأ، بل هناك روايات كثيرة تذكر ابن سبأ ولا ينتهي سندها إلى سيف بن عمر.
3. سيف بن عمر ضعيف في رواية الحديث، لكنه عمدة في التاريخ. وهناك فرق بين شروط رواية الحديث وبين شروط رواية الأخبار الأخرى. 

4. جاءت عدة روايات مقبولة حتى على شروط رواية الحديث. فمثلاً قال ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق أخبرنا أبو محمد بن طاوس وأبو يعلى حمزة بن الحسن بن المفرج ، قالا: أن أبو القاسم بن أبي العلاء ، أن أبو محمـد بن أبي نصر ، أن خيثمة بن سليمان ، أن أحمد بن زهير بن حرب ، أن عمرو بن مرزوق أن شعبة ، عن سلمة بن كهيل عن زيد قال: "قال علي بن أبي طالب : مالي ولهذا الحميت الأسود؟ يعني عبد الله ابن سبأ، وكان يقع في أبي بكر وعمر". وهذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات. وقال ابن حجر قال الحافظ في لسان الميزان: قال أبو إسحاق الفزاري (يعني في كتابه السيرة) عن شعبة عن سلمة بن كهيل عن أبي الزعراء عن زيد بن وهب: أن سويد بن غفلة دخل على علي في غمارته فقال: إني مررت بنفر يذكرون أبا بكر وعمر يرون أنك تضمر لهما مثل ذلك منهم عبد الله بن سبأ، وكان عبد الله أول من أظهر ذلك. فقال علي: ما لي ولهذا الخبيث الأسود؟ ثم قال: معاذ الله أن أضمر لهما إلا الحسن الجميل. ثم أرسل إلى عبد الله بن سبأ، فسيره إلى المدائن وقال: "لا يساكنني في بلدة أبداً". ثم نهض إلى المنبر حتى اجتمع الناس، فذكر القصة في ثنائه عليهما بطوله وفي آخره: "ألا ولا يبلغني عن أحد يفضلني عليهما إلا جلدته حد المفتري". ورجاله ثقات. 

5. عبد الله بن سبأ لم يكن يعمل وحده، بل كان زعيماً لفرقة سرية تسمى بالسبئية، استمرت بعده بهذا الاسم لفترة طويلة. فمثلاً قال يزيد بن زريع: رأيت الكلبي يضرب يده على صدره ويقول: "أنا سبئي، أنا سبئي". 

ده رأي الطرفين في وجوده...

كرأي شخصي لي...أنا هختلف مع الكاتب و ارجح وجود شخصية عبدالله ابن سبأ و فرقته...

نيجي بقى لنقطة تانية..





			
				موضوع اخر بيتكلم فيه الكتاب هو عصمة الائمة بأدلتها العقلية والنقلية وآراء مختلفة فيها ..
			
		

مممم....مفهمتش يا زوزو هل هو مع أو ضد...بس من قراءاتي في موضوع عصمة الأئمة...لو كان مع..أنا هختلف كلياً معاه...
مش هتعمق قوي في النقطة دي بس هكتفي اني أقول انه مفيش دليل واحد من القرآن أو السنة أو عن الصحابة أو إجماع الأمة....دي حاجة حاجة تانية...إنه القرآن متكلمش إطلاقاً عن عصمة بشري من الخطأ....بل بالعكس القرآن أثبت انه المعصية دي من طبيعة الإنسان و الدليل على كده موسى عليه السلام_و هو من أولوا العزم_قتل واحد....و يونس عليه السلام لما ذهب مغاضباً و التقمه الحوت...بالإضافة إلى الكذبات الثلاثة المثبته للخليل إبراهيم عليه السلام...و قبل كل ده معصية آدم عليه السلام...أبو البشر..
و عتاب الباريء عز و جل لنبيه في كتير من المواضع في القرآن الكريم....

زي ما قلت مش هتعمق قوي في النقطة دي لأنه بحرها واسع قوي...

أما بالنسبة لظهور التشيع على عهد الرسول_صلى الله عليه و سلم_هختلف معاه بردو في النقطة دي...لأنه المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم دعا للتوحيد....توحيد الصف في عبادة إله واحد و جمع كلمة المسلمين بعيداً عن التحزب...و الأدلة من القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة على كده كتييير جداُ....

في أقوال كتير جداً اتقالت عن ظهور التشيع...بس أرجح الأقوال فيه  بعد معركة صفين لما انشقت الخوارج وتحزبوا في النهروان،و  ظهر في مقابلهم أتباع وأنصار علي_كرم الله وجهه_حيث بدأت فكرة التشيع تظهر بالتدريج...

أما ان كان مقصود بالتشيع_بعيداً عن المعنى السياسي يعني_إظهار الحب و الميل للإمام علي ابن ابي طالب _كرم الله وجهه_ من زمان يعني...مفيش مانع من كده...





			
				الحقيقة ياسارة الكتاب حبيته لان الكاتب كتب بلهجة لاتضم التهجمات اللي عادة بنشوفها في الكتب من هذا النوع ..ويطرح المواضيع من وجهات نظر مختلفة ويعقب عليها بهدوء جميل وادلة منطقية ..
			
		

فعلاً يا زوزو دي حاجة واضحة من سردك للكتاب...واضح انه الكاتب استعرض وجهات النظر بعيداً عن التعصب أو التهجم زي ما انتي قلتي..
عارفة يا زوزو من وجهة نظري عدم التعصب دي نقطة مهمه جداً و فيها احترام لعقل و وقت بني آدم ادى للكاتب ده من وقته و صحته عشان يستفيد من الخبرات اللي مرت بيه...و دي حاجة من وجهة نظري تتحسب لكاتب الكتاب....

بالنسبة للشعوبية و ربطها بالتشيع....أنا مش فاهمه تحديداً ايه المقصود بالشعوبية؟؟....هل الكاتب يقصد التحزب و الطائفية؟؟؟؟.....ياريت لو توضحي النقطة دي يا زوزو....

بالنسبة للخاتمة...فعلاً يا زوزو ليكي حق تجيبيها لأنها فعلاً أبيات رائعة جداً جداً و بليغة...بتنم عن أخلاق العربي المعروفة....
عجبتني قوي  الحتة دي..





			
				قال فلما أتممت إنشادي التفت إليه الصاحب وقال كيف رأيت . قال لو سمعت به ما صدقت . قال فإذا جائزتك جوازك ، إن رأيتك بعد هذا ضربت عنقك
			
		

قد ايه احنا مفتقدين لده دلوقت...الله المستعان...

زوزووووو يا قمري...بجد سعيدة جداً بوجودك المتميز...طريقة عرضك للكتاب موفقة جداً و إن كانت بعض النقط محتاجة لتوضيح...اللي هي قلتلك عليها....

نورتيني يا زوزتي حقيقي...في انتظار كتاب متميز جديد منك يا حبي...

تحياتي...

ملاحظة:من المصادر اللي رجعتلها في معلوماتي الشبكة الإسلامية , الدرر السنيه , الويكيبيديا الموسوعةالحرة...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الفاضل...عبده الأول..





			
				أزادكم الله و علّمكم و نفعنا بما تعلمتم.
			
		

آمين يارب...
سعيدة بالمرور الجميل...^_^...و منتظرة الكتاب بتاعك...

تقبل تحياتي...
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الحبيبة...أم الشهيد...
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته...

إزيك يا شيماء؟؟؟.....أخبارك ايه يا بنتي؟؟....والله وحشاني موت...

الموضوع نور بيكي حبيبة قلبي....وقصة متميزة بجد من قصص جورج أورويل...الحقيقة أنا أعرف الكاتب بس القصة بصراحة ما سمعتش عنها قبل كده...

أنا كمان في روايات كنت باقراها في كل مراحل حياتي أحدب نوتردام , الأرض الطيبه , مرتفعات وذرينغ مع تحفظي على كتير فيها...
ميزة القصص دي لما بنقراها و احنا صغيرين انها بتقوي اللغة عندنا_أكيد أقصد نقراها بلغتها الأصلية_خصوصاً انه الترجمة بتفقد النص متعته و لذة قرايته...بتدي سعة أفق فعلاً بس العيب اننا بنكتشف في الغالب انها ممكن تبقى ضد قناعتنا و ثقافتنا كمسلمين...

مش عارفة ليه و أنا باقرأ تلخيصك للقصة افتكرت كارتون لطيف قوي معمول بتقنيات الجرافيكس اسمه chicken run...معرفش سمعتي عنه و لا لأ...بس هو قريب جداً من القصة بس الفرق انها كانت مزرعة دجاج عملت ثورة و هربت من المالك بتاعها و تمردت على البشر...

القصة روعة بجد...و فعلاً يا شيماء زي ما قلتي هي تجسيد لحال كتير من الثورات في العالم...





			
				أنسى الجمهور حتى مبادئ القراءة بحيث أنه الآن ما عاد قادراً إلا على قراءة النصوص الساذجة السطحية التي راح سنوبال يكتبها وينشرها وغايته منها تأمين مزيد من غسل أدمغة الجمهور وتركيز سلطته المطلقة، اذ صار الآن يعرف بأنه «القائد الملهم» و «الخطيب المفوه» و «المؤلف العبقري».
			
		

الجزئية دي فكرتني بجوبلز وزير الدعاية النازي...اللي خلى هتلر عن طريق البرامج و الإذاعات و المنشورات يعلو لمصاف الآلهة المنزهه عن صفات البشر...
يااااه بجد التشابه رهيب بين الاتنين...حقيقي جورج أورويل عبقري...





			
				ولسوف يؤدي الى وجود طبقة من مناصري سنوبال، لم تعد تنتمي لا الى عالم الحيوانات ولا الى عالم البشر. وهذه الطبقة راحت تحل محل البشر في استغلال الحيوان. أما الإنتاج الذي طلع من ذلك الاستغلال، فإن سنوبال شعر أنه مضطر الى تبادله، الآن، مع ما تنتجه مزارع البشر المجاورة له ما راح يحوله بالتدريج ويحول مناصريه الى نوع جديد يشبه البشر. بل ان المزارعين المجاورين حين اتوا في زيارة الى «المزرعة النموذجية» لتهنئة الحيوانات على إنتاجها، وجدوا هذه تمشي مثلهم على قائمتين وتتحرك مثلهم تماماً: صاروا بشراً من النوع المستغَل... ما شكل آخر وأكبر انتصار لسنوبال.
			
		

طيب أنا عاوزة أفهم حاجة...هي القصة خلصت على كده؟؟؟؟؟؟....يعني محدش حاول يعمل ثورة على سنوبال و انتهى الموضوع يعني ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟....

ياريت يا شيماء لو في للقصة تكلمة تكمليها...ازاي قدروا يتخلصوا من قهر و استبداد سنوبال؟؟....و هل سيزار انتهى و باع القضية و لا ايه بالضبط؟؟؟؟...ياريت لو توضحي أكتر يا حبي لو في ليها بقية....

بجد القصة رائعة جداً و متميزة....اختيار موفق جداً يا شيماء تسلميلي يا قمر...
وجودك اضافة رائعة ومميزة للموضوع يا شيماء...في انتظارك مع كتاب د.أحمد شلبي لما تكمليه...^_^...

أهلاً بيكي دايماً يا قمر..

تحياتي...




*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

ملاحظة بسيطة حبيت أقولها...أنا ملاحظة انه التعليق على الكتب الموجودة و التفاعل و إبداء الآراء في الكتب قليل....

يعني ممكن نقرا ملخص الكتاب المعروض و نقول رأينا فيه مش بالضرورة ننزل كتاب قريناه عشان نشارك....خصوصاً انه بعد الإضافات الجميلة للأعضاء..في مجموعة كتب مميزة تستحق اننا نلقي نظرة عليها..

أنا بس حبيت يكون في تفاعل و اني أوضح انه دي مساحة حرة لكل حد انه يقول رأيه بصراحة في الكتاب الموجود...

بس كده..^_^..

خالص تحياتي و تقديري للجميع...
*

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

شعشع
حبيبه قلبي
معلش انا جيت اهوه اكمل باقي الرحلات
عارففه اني كنت مقصره بس معلش انت عذراني اكيد
اولا بالنسبه لموضوع التقابل و تبادل الكتب انا مش شايفه اقبال علي الفكره
بالرغم من اني كان عندي افكار للتجمع زي مثلا نتجمع في مكتبه او مكان ثقافي بس الناس شكلها مش عاجبها الفكره :Girl (26): 

المهم باقي الرحلات يا جميل

الرحله 31: رحله طيران الفتاه ايمي جونسون من لندن الي استراليا و وفاتها في حادثه طائره
الرحله 32: هيه قصه مش رحله بالمعني قصه الفيلسوف الالماني ارتور شوبنهور و كتبه التي اصدرها في الفلسفه
الرحله 33: حروب القائد هانيبال
الرحله 34:رحله شاب اسمه يوهان يوركهارت اولا الي حلب حيث اتقن العربيه ثم رحل الي الباديه و تركيا و سوريا و مصر و زور اسلامه لكي يدخل الي اراضي الحجاز و نجح في ذلك
الرحله 35:سقوط الطائره المعروفه باسم دالاس سنه 1938  في كريقها من جزر هاواي الي كالفورنيا و كيف نجي الملاحين الثمانيه
الرحله 36: رحله فتاه فقدت امها عمرها كلها و كيف وجدوا بعضهم البعض بالصدفه البحته بعد سفر كل منهم علي حده من ايطاليا الي مواني امريكا
الرحله 37: قصه شاب قرا روايه روبنسن كروزو و تاثر بها جدا و بدا يسافر الي اغرب البلاد التي سمع بها


اكمل المره الجايه في السريع برضه
معلش اصلهم كثير و انا بحاول افتكر في السريع السريع

يلا عايزين كتب تاني
مين يزود :Girl (12):

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...الآنسة بكلويز...

أولاً...ألف حمدالله ع السلامة يا شيماء....نورتي المنتدى والموضوع برجوعك....خلي بالك من نفسك...

ثانياً...آسفة جداً على التأخير..

ثالثاً...بالنسبة للفكرة بتاعة التجمع فهي لا تزال مطروحة...لأي حد عنده قبول ليها انه يقول..^_^...

رابعاً...واضح انه كل ما تعمقنا في الكتاب كل مازادت القيمة التاريخية للرحلة...





			
				الرحله 34:رحله شاب اسمه يوهان يوركهارت اولا الي حلب حيث اتقن العربيه ثم رحل الي الباديه و تركيا و سوريا و مصر و زور اسلامه لكي يدخل الي اراضي الحجاز و نجح في ذلك
			
		

شيماء..ياريت لو تقوليلنا تفاصيل أكتر عن الرحلة دي في السريع السريع بردو...لأنها فعلاً غريبة..!! شاب يغير ديانته فقط عشان يدخل أراضي الحجاز.....

شيمووووو حمدالله ع السلامة مرة تانية يا قمر..

الموضوع موضوعك...

تحياتي حبيبة قلبي...
*

----------


## hollowdream

اولا احب اشكر الاخت شعاع من نور على الموضوع الرائع ده والمفيد طبعا ثانيا  اشكر برده صاحب رحلة كتاب لا تحزن للشيخ / عائض القرنى  وانه فعلا كتاب يستحق القراءه اكثر من مره  ..   وانا الى حد ما قريت بضعة كتب على قدى و هحاول انقى افضلها والخصه و اقدمه ...    
واذا كنتى لسه بتبحثى عن كتاب ( لاتحزن ) بلاش تتعبى نفسك    لو تقدرى تقريه من على النت     انا هديكى اللينك بتاعه الكتاب كله كامل   وانشاء الله  تستفادى منه و كل الاعضاء بالمنتدى    ..  ولو اللينك مشتغلش معاكى قوليلى ابعتهولك بطرق اخرى هو الكتاب عندى على الكمبيوتر على برنامج الوورد .. وانشاء الله يعجبك الكتاب ....
اللينك اهو      http://saaid.net/Warathah/qarni/q21.zip

----------


## hollowdream

فيه كتاب ممكن اقول كتيب    لانه هو ملخص نفسه انا هنزله زى ماهو كده    هو عميق قوى وشدنى    اسمه (اكتشاف الذات) يارب ينال اعجابكم ...

اكتشاف الذات
بقلم: حسام
عندما أكتشف ذاتي ما الذي سيستجد؟؟
سؤال يطرحه بعض الناس وهم يتناسون أنهم يحملون في داخلهم كينونة إنسانية هي من التعقيد الشيء الكبير…
هذا العلم نبغ به الغرب لإحساسه –حسبما أعتقد- بفراغ نشأ داخليا في ذات كل إنسان هناك، قد يكون جزءا من الحل الذي ينشدونه ولكنه يبقى جزءا، فما بالنا نحن المسلمين المالكين لجوانب النشاط الروحي بين جوانبنا لا نعبأ بالواقعية التي تفوق الغرب بها علينا…….
المشكلة تكمن –والله أعلم- في أننا في جوانب تربيتنا نركز على بناء الإنسان المسلم المدعم بالنظريات ولانبني في معظم الأحيان ذلك الإنسان المسلم الواقعي الذي يستمد من تلك النظريات التي يحملها واقعا مناسبا له يملك أبجديات التعامل معه وإنما نترك له التشتت هنا وهناك بين صراعات يمر بها كإنسان يعيش على ظهر هذه المعمورة وبين إنسان هو بكل فخر صاحب رسالة.
من خلال احتكاكي بكثير من الشباب-وهم عماد الأمم- وجدتهم أبعد ما يكونون عن معرفة أنفسهم فكيف بهم يدخلون بحر تغيير الأنفس والآفاق؟؟…
مرحلة اكتشاف الذات هي مرحلة خطيرة لأنها ترسم مسار الإنسان في رحلته على هذه الأرض… هذه المرحلة تتطلب من الإنسان أن يوقظ نفسه بمعنى أن يتوقف لفترة قد تطول أو تقصر عن مجاراة هذا العالم المضطرب… لحظات تطلب منه طرح أسئلة معينة على النفس:
من أنا ؟؟
ماذا أفعل في هذه الدنيا؟؟
ماذا أعرف عن نفسي؟؟
لماذا خلقت؟؟
كيف أريد أسلوب حياتي أهو بعيدا عن الناس أم وسط زحمة هذا العالم أم في عداد حاملي الرسالات؟؟
هذه الأسئلة وغيرها الكثير –الذي يتفاوت من شخص لآخر- يحمل لنا العديد من الإجابات المريحة التي تضع النقاط على الحروف في نفوسنا!!
إنسان في وسط هذا العالم الصاخب وجد نفسه في غربة لظروف كانت قاهرة-وإن كان الإنسان في معظم الحالات هو المسؤول عن ظرفه لأنه من صنعه- ، كان يحمل بين جوانبه خلفيات(نظرية) بسيطة عن دينه وعن أصدقائه وعن أهله وعن كل شيء ولكن لاوجود لشيء عن نفسه!!
وجد نفسه يضطرب بإضطراب هذا العالم ، وجد نفسه يقع في تحديات خطيرة لولا الله لتفتت شخصيته ، ووجد نفسه يجاري هذا العالم في عبثه.. في وقت ما شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتوقف ويبتعد عن عجلة الزمان لبعض الوقت وكان هذا هو المفترق الخطير في حياته…
وتوقف وتوقف و طالت وقفته ولكن بعد ذلك ولد من جديد أدرك من هو(؟) وأدرك ما دوره وأدرك الكثير –وليس كل شيء لأنه لاوجود للكمال هنا-عن نفسه وأقول أدرك ولا أقول عرف لأن المعرفة بالشيء لاتولد القيام به كما في حالة الإدراك والاستيعاب…ما الذي حصل هنا؟؟
ما حصل هو معرفة الأنا وفك لغز هذه الكينونة الداخلية بكل بساطة…
مصطلحات ضخمة أليس كذلك؟؟
ولكنها بسيطة إذا أردنا سبر أغوارها…
هي قصة شاب أعرفه حق المعرفة، ولكنه تحول إلى إنسان أجاد فن التعامل مع نفسه وبالتالي مع الآخر…… دعونا ندخل في صميم هذا الشاب……
ولكي نعطي للموضوع بعدا آخر سنترك الشاب يروي لنا رحلة اكتشاف ذاته بنفسه!!
دخلت الجامعة ووجدت نفسي في عالم يدور وأنا لا أدرك دورانه لجهلي ولبساطة فطرتي… الخجل يلفني والرعب من المستقبل القادم يضرب طوقا حولي والمجتمع الذي حولي يفرض نفسه علي… لن أقول بأنني كنت كاللقمة السائغة لمن حولي ولكن كنت أنا تلك اللقمة بعينها… جهلي بالتعامل مع الواقع الذي أعيشه كان دائما يؤثر سلبا على نفسيتي… ضغطي يرتفع كلما تعرضت لأزمة ما… ثقتي بنفسي بدأت بالتلاشي بعد كل انهيار عصبي… كنت أعتبر نفسي حاملا لرسالة ما ولكن كان الواقع المؤلم يمنعني من أداء هذه الرسالة لأنه تفوق علي وأحكم سيطرته على الموقف وبدأ الاستسلام كرد فعل منطقي…..
في ذاك الوقت كان يتردد على مسامعي من الداخل صوت قوي يخرج من أعماق غائصة في نفسي وهي تسألني لماذا الاستسلام فقلت لها وماذا تريدين مني أن أفعل تجاه هذا الواقع فقالت اكتشفني!!!
وقفت مدهوشا لهذه الكلمة التي وقعت على مسامعي وترددت في أصدائي للحظات عديدة ، اكتشف ذاتي؟؟ ما هذا المصطلح؟؟
بعدها بأيام عزمت على البدء، كثير من تصرفات الفرد يكون منشؤها ردات الفعل وغالبا ما تكون هذه الردات سلبية في اتجاهها ومسيطرة في طرحها إلى حدود تمنع العقل من الرؤية الشاملة للنقطة، وقمت بإصلاح الخلل والبعد عن الردات ولكن ينقصني التوازن الذي سيكون هو الميزان لوزن الأمور وتجنب الإفراط والتفريط. هذه النقطة وهي التوازن حصلت عليها أثناء قراءتي لكتاب في تربية الطفل.كان هذا الكتاب يعتمد على منهاج التوازن للدلالة على فلسفته، فلقد كان يعرض الموقف ويعطي الحل لهذا الموقف تارة في أقصى اليمين وتارة في أقصى اليسار وإذ بالحل المتوسط والمتوازن يظهر لوحده في المنتصف. من هذه الفلسفة تعلمت هذا المبدأ وأدركته وبدأت تطبيقه عمليا في كل موقف يواجهني وبالتالي أًصبح خلقا لأن الخلق هو عادة الفعل…
كذلك كانت هناك العقد المتأصلة في النفس من تجارب الماضي وكان لي معها معارك شتى لمحوها، لا يخفى على القارئ ما لهذه العقد من عظيم تأثير على تفكير الإنسان ولذلك كان النسيان والتفكير لأننا نعيش هذه اللحظة وليس الماضي، فالماضي لا يجب أن يكون له ذلك التأثير السلبي على عقلية الفرد لأن الماضي وجد لكي يتخذ الإنسان منه العبر والمواعظ لا أن يؤثر في حياته فينحى بها منحى آخر…
هذه النقاط الثلاثة قادتني نحو التفكير الموضوعي وإدراك أساليبه وبالتالي الدخول إلى عالم النفس بكل صدق وواقعية ، أي أن المزيج الذي ظهر من تلك المكونات الثلاثة (طرد ردات الفعل، التوازن، محي العقد)أكسبني قدرة على التعامل بموضوعية مع نفسي. فصارت الحقيقة جلية أمام ناظري عندما أحكم على فعلي الذي قمت به…
وهكذا مع قليل من الصداقة مع النفس وكثير من التقوى والصلة بالله والشفافية صرت أستطيع توجيه اللوم مباشرة إلى نفسي إن أخطأت دون التحرج من نفسي في ذلك وبالتالي توطدت العلاقة مع نفسي مما فتح الباب أمامي في الدخول إلى عالمها الرحب والبدء في اكتشافها……
بداية حاولت التعرف على الأمور التي تجعلني متوترا ومكتئبا وكتبتها على الورقة، وبدأت بتفنيد كل منها على حدة ومع المصارحة والحوار الداخلي أمكنني القضاء على المحبطات لأنها من الأمور الصغيرة التي لا يجدر بنا الاهتمام بها لأنها صغائر، هذه النقطة بدأت ألمس تأثيرها على علاقاتي مع رفاقي ، فلم أعد أهتم بتلك القضايا الصغيرة التي تنشأ بين أصحاب الجيل الواحد(لنقل الأنداد) مما انعكس إيجابا على علاقاتي الاجتماعية…
وهكذا سبرت أغوار نفسي وتعرفت عليها وتوطدت علاقتي مع ربي وفتحت لي آفاق أخرى في الاتصال مه بني البشر…………………
هذه القصة أو السيرة الذاتية التي نقلها لنا صاحبها تبين لنا الكثير عن أهمية الاكتشاف الذاتي…
فكما رأينا أدى الاكتشاف الذاتي إلى علاقة رائعة في شفافيتها مع رب العالمين ومع بني البشر ومع النفس نفسها في إصلاح أمورها…
النقطة التي تلي الاكتشاف الذاتي هي مجال العلاقات الاجتماعية وعلاقة العبد مع ربه وعلاقة الإنسان بواقعه ومجتمعه:
أولا: العلاقات الاجتماعية: كما قال صاحبنا فإن التخلص من العقد المتأصلة في نفوسنا سيفتح أمامنا المجالات المتنوعة لعلاقات أرحب مع الآخر… فعندما مثلا تضع في ذهنك هذه المقولة(عند تعاملك مع الآخرين ، تعامل معهم منطلقا من لحظتك التي تعيشها الآن ! ولا تجلب الماضي البائس)، هذه المقولة لو طبقت من بعض بعض بني البشر لكان الحال مختلفا!!
وعندما نتعامل مع الآخرين بإطار أننا عندما نخدمهم (لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا) لأن الأجر من عند الله فإن الفارق يظهر كالشمس في وسط النهار، ولكن! مع تطبيق التوازن نجد أننا عندما نتعامل بهذا التجريد سينشأ تعامل جاف في بعض جوانبه باعتبار أننا لا ننتظر الجزاء ، لذلك كان لزاما علينا أن نفهم الصورة التالية:
عندما نعطي شخصا ما عطاء ما -بغض النظر عن ماهية هذا العطاء- ونذر أنفسنا أصحابا للعطاء فإننا بعير قصد نطبق أقصى درجات الأنانية لماذا؟؟
لأنك عندما تعطي وتعطي ولاتترك الفرصة للآخر لكي يعطي فإنك تحرمه من العطاء هو الآخر، لأنك عندما تعطي فهذا يدل على وجود مقدار معين من المحبة عندك تجاه الذي تعطيه… الآن انقل (الكاميرا) أو المنظور إلى الطرف الآخر وضع نفسك في مكانه، ستجد نفسك آخذا للعطاء ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تعبر للذي يعطيك ذلك الحب الذي يغلف علاقتك به؟؟
شلل نصفي أليس كذلك؟؟؟
تأخذ وتأخذ دون أن تستطيع التفكير ولو للحظة بالعطاء لكي تعبر لحبيبك عن حبك له، لجهل حبيبك بأبجديات العلاقة المشتركة بين الإنسان!!!
من هذا المثال الحي الذي يفسر الكثير من المشاكل التي تحدث في البيوت بين الزوجين ، تستطيع أن تقدر ما لنظرية التوازن من أثر ساحر، كيف؟؟
تملي علينا نظرية التوازن في هذا الموقف أن نكون أصحاب عطاء وأيضا أصحاب أخذ وذلك لكي نترك الفرصة للإنسان الآخر لكي يعبر عن حبه الإنساني لنا وهي حاجة فطرية فينا نحن البشر لأننا بحاجة إلى التعبير عن حبنا للآخر وهذا الحب يتخذ أشكالا عديدة منها العطاء……أكتفي بذكر المثالين السابقين لأنني أعتقد بأنهما وضحا الصورة جيدا…………
ثانيا: علاقة العبد مع الرحمن الرحيم، بسبب الاكتشاف الذاتي سوف تقوى علاقتك مع الله، كيف؟؟
عندما تطبق نظرية التوازن في سبر أغوار نفسك ستتعرف على الجوانب المادي في حياتك ونظيرتها الروحية ، وهنا سوف تبحث عن مدى الاتزان الحاصل في نفسك ، فلا يخفى عليك أخي القارئ كم سلبتنا روحانيتنا وشفافيتنا مع ربنا وأسرنا ومجتمعنا هذه المادية التي نعيشها، ولذلك كان التوازن لكي يعيد الأمور إلى نصابها ويحفظ حالة من الاتزان، لذلك كان حريا بكل واحد منا أن يزود كينونته النفسية بجهاز إنذار يعلمه بأي خلل
في ذاك التوازن الذي نرتضيه لأنفسنا(وكذلك جعلناكم أمتا وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس)………
من ناحية أخرى، عندما أحقق الاكتشاف الذاتي سأصل إلى الأجزاء الناقصة في علاقتي مع ربي وأبدأ بعملية البناء لكي أنهض ببناء أقوي، بمعنى أنني مثلا قد أجد عندي نقصا في حفظ القرآن الكريم مما يعني بسبب معرفتي بنفسي وعلاقتي الصادقة معها سيكون لزام علي أن أحسن هذا الجانب، أيضا عندما أشعر بنقص في عدد مرات الاستغفار اليومية سيكون لزاما علي أن أزيدها لأنني أعلم الداء وبيدي أصبح الدواء ، وكذلك ينطبق الأمر على قيام الليل وقراءة القرآن….هذا من الناحية التعبدية ،، أما من ناحية أخرى،فإنك مثلا بعد أن اكتشفت نفسك وجدت أنك تميل يإتجاه العلم في المجال الهندسي مثلا، فلذلك سوف ينصب اهتمامك على الإبداع في هذا المجال لأنك صاحب رسالة وفي نيتك أنك تعبد رب الأرباب بسعيك إلى خدمة الإسلام في مجالك هذا ، وهكذا في العديد في الأمور الحياتية…………
ثالثا: ضغط الدم، الذبحة الصدرية، الإحتشاء القلبي ومن ثم الوفاة……
نهاية مأساوية لإنسان القرن العشرين…لماذا؟؟
من أجل نقاش حاد أو من أجل مأزق معين أو من أجل صراع في الشركة بين المدراء أو من أجل………الخ.
هذه هي المأساة ، تخيل عدد العضلات التي تقوم أنت بإرهاقها عندما تنتابك نوبة توتر ، أحصها على أصابعك:
1.شد في عضلات الرقبة.
2.الصداع
3.ظهور العقد في الجبين
4.تصلب في عضلات الرقبة
5.شد في عضلات الفكين
6.انحناء الكتفين
7.شد في العضلات الخلفية
8.وجع معدي
9.بشكل تلقائي يتم جذب الساعدين إلى منطقة البطن مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة في التنفس نتيجة الضغط على الحاجب الحاجز.
لهذه العضلات الحق في أن تشكيك لربها!!!
هذا بالطبع غير المشاكل الداخلية كالصداع وخفقان القلب السريع والإسهال وعسر الهضم والإمساك والأرق والتعب والتفشش بالأكل وضعف الذاكرة وجفاف الفم وعدم القدرة على التركيز والأيدي الباردة وغيرها الكثير ، يا لطيف!!!!
لماذا كل هذا ياعبدالله؟؟؟
سيساعدك اكتشافك لذاتك على تطوير مقدرتك النفسية على مقاومة التوتر والقلق والاكتئاب…
عندما تستوعب وتدرك بأنه يجب عليك أن تعيش في حدود يومك فقط! فهذا يعني عدم إشغال نفسك بأمور تريد أنت أن تستبق أحداثها، حاول إسعاد نفسك الآن لا تهتم بشأن البحث الذي سوف تلقيه غدا مثلا ، كل ما يجب عليك هو أن تخصص له وقتا معينا وكفى…
لكن بتطبيق نظرية التوازن لا أقول بمنعك عن التفكير بالمستقبل لأنه من حقك التفكير بذلك المجهول ولكن لا تدع الأمر يتجاوز حده ووقته…حاول أن تبتسم الآن..
مثال آخر: لديك ظروف عجيبة تمنعك عن التأقلم معها، تقف وتركض بعيدا أم تشعر نفسك بقوة التحدي وتتحدى الظروف ، وتصنع من الليمون شرابا حلوا(الغزالي)!!!
التخطيط وإدارة وقتك كل ذلك يساعدك على حياة صحية في هذا العالم المضطرب، قم بتحديد أولوياتك وأعطها سلما من الأفضلية ولا تنسى وجود الكثير من الأمور الغير مهمة، وضعها على الورقة فمع الورقة والقلم يحلو السمر…
عندما تصيبك مشكلة ، لا تفكر في المشكلة فقط فكر في المقدمات التي تدركها عن المشكلة وعندما تحيط إحاطة جيدة بهذه المقدمات توكل على الله وابدأ في حل المشكلة انطلاقا من المقدمات التي تعرفها تمام المعرفة فأنت لها يا عنترة…
عندئذ ستصل إلى النتيجة بعد توفيق الله لك……
هذه بعض الأمور التي تفيد في حياتنا اليومية كبشر نعيش على ظهر هذه المعمورة……
وأنا أرى أن تتكامل هذه العلوم الإدارية النفسية مع مناهج التربية التي يضعها الأخصائيون لكي تعطينا إنسانا صالحا ومصلحا قادرا على التعامل مع واقعه بكل ليونة وديناميكية من منطلق خلفية ثقافية إسلامية,,,,,,,,

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...hollowdream...

أولاً برحب بيكي وسطنا...يارب تحسي انك وسط عيلتك التانية..

ثانياً بعتذر جداً عن التأخير...بس الكتيب اللي عرضتيه مكنش ينفع أقراه مرة واحدة....

ثالثاً و أنا كمان بقول لنسر مصري شكراً جزيلاً على عرضك لكتاب لا تحزن....لأنه المشاركة كانت بالفعل فوق المميزة...
و عايزة أقولك جزاكي الله خيراً على عرض رابط الكتاب ربنا ينفع بيه كل حد مقرهوش لأنه الكتاب بجد كنز حقيقي....

حبيبة قلبي emerald أول لما عرفت اني مش عندي الكتاب جزاها الله خيراً جبتلي الرابط...بجد يا hollowdream شكراً جزيلاً ليكي و جزاكي الله ألف ألف خير....

نيجي بقى للكتيب...

الحقيقة زي ما قلتلك قبل كده أنا احتجت أقراه كذا مرة...حقيقي متميز جداً جداً....أنا بنصح كل حد يدخل الموضوع يلقي عليه نظرة...الكتاب روعة فعلاً....

عايزة أقولك كمان انه تجربة الشاب اللي حكاها في الكتاب تقريبا حصلتلي مع اختلاف السن لأني كنت أصغر بكتييير...و شخصيتي اتغيرت فعلاً 180 درجة من بعد مرحلة اكتشاف الذات دي....و بجد حسيت انه أكنه بيتكلم عني في أكتر من جزئية...





			
				كثير من تصرفات الفرد يكون منشؤها ردات الفعل وغالبا ما تكون هذه الردات سلبية في اتجاهها ومسيطرة في طرحها إلى حدود تمنع العقل من الرؤية الشاملة للنقطة، وقمت بإصلاح الخلل والبعد عن الردات ولكن ينقصني التوازن الذي سيكون هو الميزان لوزن الأمور وتجنب الإفراط والتفريط. هذه النقطة وهي التوازن حصلت عليها أثناء قراءتي لكتاب في تربية الطفل.كان هذا الكتاب يعتمد على منهاج التوازن للدلالة على فلسفته، فلقد كان يعرض الموقف ويعطي الحل لهذا الموقف تارة في أقصى اليمين وتارة في أقصى اليسار وإذ بالحل المتوسط والمتوازن يظهر لوحده في المنتصف. من هذه الفلسفة تعلمت هذا المبدأ وأدركته وبدأت تطبيقه عمليا في كل موقف يواجهني وبالتالي أًصبح خلقا لأن الخلق هو عادة الفعل…
كذلك كانت هناك العقد المتأصلة في النفس من تجارب الماضي وكان لي معها معارك شتى لمحوها، لا يخفى على القارئ ما لهذه العقد من عظيم تأثير على تفكير الإنسان ولذلك كان النسيان والتفكير لأننا نعيش هذه اللحظة وليس الماضي، فالماضي لا يجب أن يكون له ذلك التأثير السلبي على عقلية الفرد لأن الماضي وجد لكي يتخذ الإنسان منه العبر والمواعظ لا أن يؤثر في حياته فينحى بها منحى آخر…
			
		

كلمات على طبق من دهب...لأي حد في حاجة لإكتشاف ذاته...الشاب ده جزاه الله خيراً...انه وصف احساسه و مشاعره بدقة...أجزم بكده لأني زي ما قلتلك مريت بالمرحلة دي..
فعلاً كل اللي قاله صحيح جداً مع اختلاف التفاصيل....التلت نقط اللي اتكلم عليها في رحلته لإكتشاف ذاته أساسية و عليها تتبني كل حاجة....

في حاجة كمان أحيي الكاتب عليها...انه في تحليله لسيرة الشاب ده...قال انه بإكتشافنا لذواتنا تتوطد صلتنا برب العالمين...أنا معاه %1000....و الكلام من تجربتي الشخصية.....
مع اختلاف بردو في التفاصيل....






			
				عندما نعطي شخصا ما عطاء ما -بغض النظر عن ماهية هذا العطاء- ونذر أنفسنا أصحابا للعطاء فإننا بعير قصد نطبق أقصى درجات الأنانية لماذا؟؟
لأنك عندما تعطي وتعطي ولاتترك الفرصة للآخر لكي يعطي فإنك تحرمه من العطاء هو الآخر، لأنك عندما تعطي فهذا يدل على وجود مقدار معين من المحبة عندك تجاه الذي تعطيه… الآن انقل (الكاميرا) أو المنظور إلى الطرف الآخر وضع نفسك في مكانه، ستجد نفسك آخذا للعطاء ولكنك لا تستطيع أن تعبر للذي يعطيك ذلك الحب الذي يغلف علاقتك به؟؟
شلل نصفي أليس كذلك؟؟؟
تأخذ وتأخذ دون أن تستطيع التفكير ولو للحظة بالعطاء لكي تعبر لحبيبك عن حبك له، لجهل حبيبك بأبجديات العلاقة المشتركة بين الإنسان!!!
			
		

دايماً كانت دي نقطة خلاف مع صديقتي المقربة..كنت دايما بمثلها الموضوع انه الصداقة علاقة تساهمية_من الكيمياء_كل ذرة بتشارك بنفس العدد من الإلكترونات....لأنه مينفعش هي تدي تدي و أنا آخد آخد....كده أكيد حاجة مش مظبوطة....
المهم انها كانت بترد علي انه ليه منمثلش الصداقة بالعلاقة الأيونية اللي فيها ذرة بتشارك بعدد أكبر من الإلكترونات من الذرة تانية....خصوصاً انه العلاقة الأيونيه أقوى من التساهمية...هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه....

كنا بنطلع من الحوار ده مختلفين تماماً مع بعض....بس مع الوقت نجحت اني أنقلها المبدأ اللي اتكلم عنه الكاتب بالظبط....انه اللي يدي من غير ما ياخد ده نوع من الأنانية ...أنانية من الطرف الآخر انه مش بيسمح للشريك إظهار مشاعره و مساندته ليه...و انه دايماً هيفضل جنبه و سنده و مكان آمن يرتاح فيه بعد التعب...

في نقطة...استوقفتني أكتر من مرة...





			
				سيساعدك اكتشافك لذاتك على تطوير مقدرتك النفسية على مقاومة التوتر والقلق والاكتئاب…
عندما تستوعب وتدرك بأنه يجب عليك أن تعيش في حدود يومك فقط! فهذا يعني عدم إشغال نفسك بأمور تريد أنت أن تستبق أحداثها، حاول إسعاد نفسك الآن لا تهتم بشأن البحث الذي سوف تلقيه غدا مثلا ، كل ما يجب عليك هو أن تخصص له وقتا معينا وكفى…
			
		

فعلاً محتاجين اننا نستوعب و ندرك النقطة دي أكتر....العلامة عائض القرني اتكلم عن النقطة دي بإستفاضة في كتابه....أعتقد فعلاً انه مفتاح مقاومة التوتر و الإكتئاب في النقطة دي...





			
				التخطيط وإدارة وقتك كل ذلك يساعدك على حياة صحية في هذا العالم المضطرب، قم بتحديد أولوياتك وأعطها سلما من الأفضلية ولا تنسى وجود الكثير من الأمور الغير مهمة، وضعها على الورقة فمع الورقة والقلم يحلو السمر…
عندما تصيبك مشكلة ، لا تفكر في المشكلة فقط فكر في المقدمات التي تدركها عن المشكلة وعندما تحيط إحاطة جيدة بهذه المقدمات توكل على الله وابدأ في حل المشكلة انطلاقا من المقدمات التي تعرفها تمام المعرفة فأنت لها يا عنترة…
عندئذ ستصل إلى النتيجة بعد توفيق الله لك……
			
		

جزاه الله ألف خير....كلمات درر بجد والله...


قلب حلم أو hollowdream ....الكتيب اللي عرضتيه قمة بكل معنى الكلمة....جزاكي الله خيراً عني و عن كل حد يقراه و يفرق معاه...بجد أنا مش عارفة أقولك ايه عن مدى رقي محتوى الكتيب ده...

كتيب قمة في الروعة و أجمل ما فيه انه بيلقي الضوء على دور العلاقة مع الخالق في تنمية النفس و هو ده الفرق بين العلم النفسي الغربي و العلم النفسي المستند على أسس من العلم الرباني....زي ما قلت قبل كده علم النفس عند الغرب بيبني الإنسان انه يبقى مواطن صالح.....بينما ان علم النفس المستند على العلم الرباني بيبني مسلم صالح عابد طائع لربه و بالتبعية مجتمع مسلم متكامل....
بكرر دعوتي لكل حد بيزور الموضوع انه يقراه بتمعن...

مشاركة متميييزة بكل معنى الكلمة و و جود أكتر من رائع يا حلم.....

تقبلي تحياتي...
*

----------


## hollowdream

اولا   يااخت زهره او اخت شعاع  شوفى ايه الى تحبيه اكثر  ::  
انا مبسوطه   انك قريتى الكتاب   وانا  كمان نفسى قريت الكتاب اكثر من مره عشان استوعب كل  كلمه فيه لدرجه انى طبعته عندى فى البيت عشان يبقى قدامى  و أقرأه بتركيز اكثر    .. فلا    داعى للاعتذار خالص ..  يكفى انك قرتيه وبتمعن وكمان بتحليلك الجميل ده ... 

وهقولك حاجه بصراحه كمان .. انا  بجد بحاول اقرأ معظم الكتب الملخصه  هنا على قد ماقدر  لانها بصراحه كلامها كبير و  ماشاء الله عميقه اوى وحاسه   انها مفيده فعلا   ..  بس هى  عايزه تركيز اوى  و تكونى مستعده  كده نفسيا  لقراتها ..
وبجد فكرتك هايله لتشجيع الناس انها  تقرأ  و تركز    لا   و تلخص كمان  ::   ...
و بجد  انتوا هنا كلكم ماشاء الله   بتتعاملوا  كعيله واحده فعلا   .. بجد بشكرك من قلبى على معاملتك .. وانشاء الله ربنا هيكرمك ويحقق لك كل احلامك المنتظره   ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الغالية...hollowdream...

متتصوريش سعيدة قد ايه بكلامك الجميل....و الحمدلله انك حسيتي انه الموضوع فعلاً مفيد....

و أنا بجد مبسوطة انك مبسوطة معانا و يارب تفيدينا و تستفيدي مننا دايماً يارب....

و على فكرة نادي بأي اسم يعجبك...كلهم نفس الشخص..^_^.....

تحياتي حبيبة قلبي.....
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
من أحب المواضيع إلى قلبي و أكثرها فائدة و إضافة لي..

حبيت بس أرفعه تمهيداً لمداخلة جديدة..
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

انا بصراحه شديده اول مره اشوف هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ادعو الجميع لقرائه روايه رغم اني لست من هواه الادب 
الا ان تلك الروايه بصراحه شديده شيء فوق الوصــــف
الروايه اسمها 
ثقوب في الثوب الاسود 
لاحسان عبد القدوس 
والروايه عباره عن تشريح عميق للنفس البشريه 
ويفتح مجالا اوسع في فهم اعمق لهواه علم النفس 

من اروع ماقرات 
واتمناها تروق لكم

----------

